# 1964 IMPALA FEST



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I KNOW THERES A 64 FEST BUT IM NOT HATING ON THE SUPER SPORTS BUT I LIKE THE NONE 64S BETTER, SO POST THEM UP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 NON SS 64s ARE HANDS DOWN MY FAVORITE CAR, I'D TAKE ONE OVER AN SS ANY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/sou...nt=100_1665.flv KING KONG Psycho's Dreams Baby


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 27 2008, 11:40 PM~11717340
> *http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g318/sou...nt=100_1665.flv KING KONG        Psycho's Dreams Baby
> *


TIGHT SHIT BRO, WHAT SIZE MOONROOF IS THAT? 42 44?


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THA HOMIES 5DUECE 64 DROP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2008, 09:34 PM~11716448
> *:cheesy:  :0  NON SS 64s ARE HANDS DOWN MY FAVORITE CAR, I'D TAKE ONE OVER AN SS ANY DAY  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL STILL TAKE 1 THO BUT ITS NONE SS OVER THE SS :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 02:48 PM~11720516
> *THA HOMIES 5DUECE 64 DROP
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 27 2008, 08:34 PM~11716448
> *:cheesy:  :0  NON SS 64s ARE HANDS DOWN MY FAVORITE CAR, I'D TAKE ONE OVER AN SS ANY DAY  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FREE GANGSTER


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 08:44 PM~11723757
> *FREE GANGSTER
> 
> 
> ...


I always loved this ride


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## S K A M (Apr 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2008, 07:15 AM~11726310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

what are the differences between 64 impala and an SS?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Sep 29 2008, 07:40 PM~11732047
> *what are the differences between 64 impala and an SS?
> *


 :0 :angry:  :rant: :twak:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Sep 29 2008, 07:40 PM~11732047
> *what are the differences between 64 impala and an SS?
> *


:twak:
different side and rear trim, interior...non ss has a front bench seat and ss has buckets, as well as floor shift in an SSand little things here and there


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 08:23 PM~11732485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: thats clean shit :0 


> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 05:18 PM~11732445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* ANGEL DUST :biggrin: BAJITO :biggrin: *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Estilo Car Club


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11716430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the paint on this 64 it just sits nice


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 2 2008, 05:17 PM~11763058
> *i like the paint on this 64 it just sits nice
> *


thanks  wait till your is done :biggrin: hands down :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PICS :cheesy:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Sep 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11744205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the color :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I BET YOU DO, IS THAT YOUR 58 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:''THE GAME DONT LAST 4 EVER''


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11772715
> *Good Topic
> *


damn right :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 3 2008, 07:17 AM~11768631
> *I BET YOU DO, IS THAT YOUR 58 :cheesy:
> *


Yes...sir :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

intruders cc japan!!!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 08:08 PM~11732337
> *:0  :angry:    :rant:  :twak:
> *



lol I'm still learning, and I own a caddy anyway so I wouldn't know how to tell the difference


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2008, 03:57 AM~11781845
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anymore of this one?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys does anyone have any extra parts they wanna sell...i need both bumpers and all chrome moldings, please PM me, thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 07:12 PM~11806471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: NICE


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...b6-8b943812be1e


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...b6-8b943812be1e


----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)

These are sum Firme ranflas, keep on Mashin dem six-foez!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIES, NICE RIDES


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

my project


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Oct 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11825910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: This topic is for non SS cars.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Oct 9 2008, 02:38 PM~11824164
> *my project
> 
> *


Looks solid and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

Here's my 64 !


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT 4 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU SURE LOVE THEM RAGS HUH 5DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11837493
> *YOU SURE LOVE THEM RAGS HUH 5DUECE :biggrin:
> *


you got that right homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Oct 11 2008, 10:44 AM~11837935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 THUMBS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11840728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

that booty looks delicious :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Oct 11 2008, 11:44 AM~11837935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a really nice lookin 4, is it yours?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 12 2008, 12:15 PM~11843428
> *This is a really nice lookin 4, is it yours?
> *


No, but I have a hardtop the same color with black plates also. This rag really caught my attention. Looks real nice.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 






> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11840924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11840943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X4


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11843418
> *
> *











:0 :0 NICE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 15 2008, 04:42 PM~11873169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Thats a clean ass six-four.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

This topic is giving me a stiffy...lol :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11873141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BALLIN :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chris_thobe_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11873552
> *This topic is giving me a stiffy...lol :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: . POST PIC OF YOUR PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 15 2008, 04:41 PM~11873141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



which cost more?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11873153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 AM~11881718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man I like this one


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 16 2008, 02:59 AM~11878502











STRAIGHT G RIGHT HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 17 2008, 07:03 AM~11890435











VERY


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 17 2008, 09:15 AM~11891109
> *
> *











:0 :0 :0 NICE PIC


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

hey i cleaned up my impala and was wondering how can i find out if its a true ss and the original color on it i already clead the vin


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

St. Louis


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Oct 17 2008, 11:03 PM~11899698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SS buckets??!! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN MAN WHERE THE HARDTOPS AT LOL SUP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 16 2008, 01:59 AM~11878502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of the one in the inside cover of Dr. Dre's "The Chronic"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11924434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 21 2008, 04:06 PM~11931296
> *DAMN MAN WHERE THE HARDTOPS AT LOL SUP BRO :biggrin:
> *


ok here is a nice hard top for you homie :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11944252
> *ok here is a nice hard top for you homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  You have a lot of good pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2008, 07:46 PM~11944324
> *Nice  You have a lot of good pictures :biggrin:
> *


I love them FO'S! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:00 PM~11944467
> *I love them FO'S! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This car is bad ass


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:00 PM~11944467
> *I love them FO'S! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2008, 06:10 PM~11944593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11944657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:12 PM~11944619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

here is my bucket


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11944657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHARP!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

homies Invisible Empire on here Og 64


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11945039
> *homies Invisible Empire on here Og 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS DEUCE!! ITS FOR SALE


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11945139
> *:biggrin:  THANKS DEUCE!! ITS FOR SALE
> *


its a clean car


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11945230
> *its a clean car
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Very nice


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2008, 07:41 PM~11945896
> *x2 Very nice
> *


ITS ON THE AUCTION BLOCK


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:08 PM~11946319
> *ITS ON THE AUCTION BLOCK
> *


Good luck with the sale. :biggrin: Very clean OG Four. Looks great.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11946349
> *Good luck with the sale. :biggrin: Very clean OG Four.  Looks great.
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:34 PM~11944939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Oct 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11945039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin clean Bro...real clean.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Oct 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11945039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: beautiful ride


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11944595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE A SS BUT GOOD PICTURE THO


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M IN LOVE :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:47 PM~11945139
> *:biggrin:  THANKS DEUCE!! ITS FOR SALE
> *


 :0 64s nice Ry!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11944770
> *here is my bucket
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TRUNK PICS


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My 64 :biggrin:


----------



## gdog3332 (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:15 PM~11944657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean this is my old car where is it now


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gdog3332_@Oct 23 2008, 04:51 PM~11955494
> *very clean this is my old car where is it now
> *


THOUGHT I SAW THIS CAR BEFORE AROUND RANCHO AND CRAIG, VERY NICE CAR!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 23 2008, 04:38 PM~11955412
> *My 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 23 2008, 08:23 AM~11949490
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A SS BUT GOOD PICTURE THO
> *


small picture it was hard to tell...you got eyes like a hawk homes


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11944252
> *ok here is a nice hard top for you homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any more of wallys 4?


ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:20 PM~11956278
> *small picture it was hard to tell...you got eyes like a hawk homes
> *


u know i got them eagles lol


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 24 2008, 10:32 AM~11962486
> *u know i got them eagles lol
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11965815
> *
> *



:wave: Wassup fellas?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any boady got pics of wallys 64??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Oct 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11965922
> *any boady got pics of wallys 64??
> *


THATS A BAD 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 23 2008, 04:38 PM~11955412
> *My 64 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: great topic :thumbsup:

64s from the miami show last year (not mine)





































































and here is my old 4 from back when 










love them non ss :yes:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

ANyone know where I can find a moonroof for my 64. Looking for a 42 or 44 inch.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 26 2008, 07:28 AM~11975102
> *ANyone know where I can find a moonroof for my 64. Looking for a 42 or 44 inch.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=438246


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CONNECTED V.C.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

heres mine under construction


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 30 2008, 03:35 PM~12016464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE CONNECTED 4 IS 2 TIGHT AND THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN OUT BAD ASS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

CONNECTED V.C.
































[/quote]
:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the patterns on the roof. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 15 2008, 09:53 AM~11869170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ooohh shyt :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 17 2008, 08:15 AM~11891109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11924477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS MY PATNA ILL PHIL S,ITS IN A MILLION PIECES ,TORE IT DOWN IN MARCH SHOULD BE OUT SOMETIME IN MAY OF 09 ,ITS COMMING OUT NICE I THINK U GUYS WILL LIKE IT ,TEAM CHERRY 64 IS BUILDING IT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2008, 02:57 AM~11781845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 06:09 PM~11944579
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ooo this one makes me wanna get a rag
hardtops rule tho  
SS's rule too :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Sep 29 2008, 05:40 PM~11732047
> *what are the differences between 64 impala and an SS?
> *



the SSs are a bit better  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

why do you guys like the non SS better? Is it the bucket seats or the trim differences?

heres some non SS's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> the SSs are a bit better  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> why do you guys like the non SS better? Is it the bucket seats or the trim differences?
> 
> ...


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> > the SSs are a bit better  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> > why do you guys like the non SS better? Is it the bucket seats or the trim differences?
> > I prsonally love the bench seat, and shift on the column...just Gangsta!
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 21 2008, 04:01 AM~11924446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i love them non ss's


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 3 2008, 11:34 PM~12049356
> *i love them non ss's
> *


X64!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 3 2008, 09:05 AM~12044556
> *the SSs are a bit better    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> why do you guys like the non SS better?  Is it the bucket seats or the trim differences?
> ...


more pics of the blue wagon ?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Nov 3 2008, 04:50 PM~12050124
> *more pics of the blue wagon ?
> *


not really very good ones


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

never airbrushed anything before, this is his first go.........not bad


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

car has since been hardlined


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Nov 4 2008, 01:01 AM~12050230
> *not really very good ones
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie, gotta love the wagons out there


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

ooh and damn i love those patterns, really standing out :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Love dem non SS's heres mine with buckets :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 30 2008, 12:35 PM~12016464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt know you had n Imp! How for along are you now? Lets ride bro......... :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Nov 3 2008, 08:36 PM~12050540
> *Love dem non SS's heres mine with buckets  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NIVE BUT PUT THEM MOLDINGS BACK ON,


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 4 2008, 08:15 AM~12055745
> *NIVE BUT PUT THEM MOLDINGS BACK ON,
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna throw a sick ass murial Island Style down the side My brothah getting ready for 09' Thanks........


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ebay # 270296348178 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 4 2008, 05:57 PM~12062025
> *ebay # 270296348178  :0  :0  :0
> *


Good luck with the sale.  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...48178&viewitem=


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 2 2008, 08:17 PM~12041890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2

What size is the sunroof?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> > the SSs are a bit better  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> >
> > why do you guys like the non SS better? Is it the bucket seats or the trim differences?
> > I prsonally love the bench seat, and shift on the column...just Gangsta!
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 12:57 AM~12067060
> * For me its that side trim and the bench seat!!! I just love it, because the SS rim is just a simple straight line....
> *


nothing like a power bench seat in the 64 ht or rag, imo :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 5 2008, 02:57 AM~12067060
> * For me its that side trim and the bench seat!!! I just love it, because the SS rim is just a simple straight line....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAJESTICS AVONDALE


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Nov 4 2008, 08:36 PM~12061036
> *Gonna throw a sick ass murial Island Style down the side My brothah getting ready for 09' Thanks........
> *


islander


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Four :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats tight


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS St. Louis


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 PM~12096788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

FRAME OFF WORK DONE BY -GREASE MONKEY 24HOUR SHOP OPEN IN THE [email protected](323)286-9119 TEXT MESSAGE ONLY.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Nov 11 2008, 07:24 PM~12129469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 8 2008, 01:01 AM~12096861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass pic homie


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT.


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wut up juiced


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Nov 3 2008, 05:42 PM~12050611
> *Didnt know you had n Imp! How for along are you now? Lets ride bro......... :0
> *


yeah i got 2 of them 1 mine 1 the wifes full frame off on mine wifes is almost there needs paint :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TTT PICS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## B. Gates (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 17 2008, 07:31 AM~12178484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING CLEAN HAHAHAA :biggrin: JUST FINISHING UP THE MOTOR JUST THROUGH SOME HEADERS,INTAKE,AND A CARB AND CLEANED IT UP A LIL NOW IM GOING TO START ON THE TURBO 350 TRANS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU THAT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 17 2008, 06:31 AM~12178484
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious, How much are those a arms extneded???


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rickys64_@Nov 19 2008, 07:41 PM~12205461
> *Just curious, How much are those a arms extneded???
> *


1 1/2


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Shot with DMC-FX01 at 2008-01-10


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT BUT THE WHITE UNDIES KILLING IT


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 20 2008, 10:31 AM~12208432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been a while since i didn't saw this one :0 probaly one of the first lowriders i saw in real life in like 2001-2002


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 20 2008, 10:31 AM~12208432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hello what size on the rear cylinder have he in the rear?????


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 19 2008, 09:28 PM~12207423
> *1 1/2
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro, just curious cuz I just bought some 1 1/4 in. ones and was wondering how they look. It makes the wheel look a little more butterfly which I like.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

streetlow show


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love non SS 64 way better they look fresher with that side trim and bench seats get you more pussy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 04:03 PM~12235829
> *I love non SS 64 way better they look fresher with that side trim and bench seats get  you more pussy
> *


YA DIG CHUCHHHH SKIM, THIS 4 TIGHT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2008, 12:03 PM~12235829
> *I love non SS 64 way better they look fresher with that side trim and bench seats get  you more pussy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

It ain't nothing lie a foe lock up showing iff them chrome undies. uhmmm chrome undies!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

It ain't nothing like a foe locked up showing them chrome undies. My bad on the spelling


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL YEA THEN DROP THE ASS AND RIDE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

that last ones soooooooo bad!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: love them japanese hooked up 4s :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn u see the baby 64 in the last pic :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12326732
> *damn u see the baby 64 in the last pic :cheesy:
> *


thats all you homie :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 3 2008, 04:09 PM~12326704
> *:cheesy: love them japanese hooked up 4s :cheesy:
> *


x10000


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Thought maybe one of you guys on this thread might be interested in this....

Picked this up 3 years ago from at a swap meet. It's a *two page *magazine clipping advertising the 64 Impala sport coupe....

Original, not a copy. It comes in a sealed plastic cover. 

It's a pretty unique way for GM to advertise the "jet smooth" ride. I haven't been able to find another clipping like this one. 

Shoot me an offer. It might be worth more to one person than another. At the time i had my 64 this was worth something to me.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

keep this topic at the top


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 11 2008, 11:52 PM~12408667
> *keep this topic at the top
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 14 2008, 06:24 PM~12429131
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x :biggrin: 2 x 2


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 20 2008, 05:42 PM~12484883
> *ttt
> *


lets get some pics of your rag homie


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

My Non SS with Buckets,Bagged,Shaved, and Layin Frame! Love dem Nons!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 21 2008, 11:07 AM~12489555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Good Uso! You riding down to Carson? We leaving Friday nite from Mikes pad! Hope to see you down there Uce! you ride looking Tight!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 20 2008, 04:46 PM~12484901
> *lets get some pics of your rag homie
> *


As soon as it is done. I will post here on layitlow before I show it. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

mine.......


----------



## OrdellRobbie (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:23 PM~11732485
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice n clean


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

right on ted...

any one got some good bumpers 4 sale??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Dec 21 2008, 06:55 PM~12491612
> *right on ted...
> 
> any one got some good bumpers 4 sale??
> *


i goy some bumpers they would probably have to be replated and the front middle section has a little ding


----------



## _BANDIT_ (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice OG Four :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Dec 25 2008, 04:22 PM~12525796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Right Uce keeping that game tight! See you in Carson Uso :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DUECEEEEEEEEEE :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 11:23 AM~12536211
> *DUECEEEEEEEEEE :cheesy:
> *



whats up homie!?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUS MAKIN IT MAN U KNOW HOW IT IS


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 11:27 AM~12536225
> *JUS MAKIN IT MAN U KNOW HOW IT IS
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 11:33 AM~12536244
> *
> 
> 
> ...




awwww shit!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS MISSING SUMTHING THOUGH :uh:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 11:36 AM~12536257
> *ITS MISSING SUMTHING THOUGH :uh:
> *


maybe its the stone guard on the skirt missing :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Love those cars in Japan.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whats the difference b/w a non ss and a ss


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 27 2008, 07:13 PM~12538912
> *whats the difference b/w a non ss and a ss
> *


Regular Coupes have the trim wrap around and come back to the front, while the ss only has one trim going straight across. SS has bucket seats up front and floor shift, the coupe has split bench and column shift. Standard v8 in a coupe is 283 and the SS is 327 I believe.


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 27 2008, 06:22 PM~12538980
> *Regular Coupes have the trim wrap around and come back to the front, while the ss only has one trim going straight across. SS has bucket seats up front and floor shift, the coupe has split bench and column shift. Standard v8 in a coupe is 283 and the SS is 327 I believe.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
plus the SSs have different interiors


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 09:33 AM~12536244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kickass :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 27 2008, 12:48 PM~12536296
> *maybe its the stone guard on the skirt missing :dunno:
> *


u got it u win a cup cake lol :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 27 2008, 06:22 PM~12538980
> *Regular Coupes have the trim wrap around and come back to the front, while the ss only has one trim going straight across. SS has bucket seats up front and floor shift, the coupe has split bench and column shift. Standard v8 in a coupe is 283 and the SS is 327 I believe.
> *



283 was available in SS cars.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Dec 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12555676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is SEXY homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 30 2008, 10:45 AM~12559284
> *u got it u win a cup cake lol :biggrin:
> *


cool! fedex the marafuk to toronto homie, havent had a cup cake in a while :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2ebcqch.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 30 2008, 09:56 PM~12565798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 30 2008, 10:25 PM~12563949
> *cool! fedex the marafuk to toronto homie, havent had a cup cake in a while :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 27 2008, 09:36 AM~12536257
> *ITS MISSING SUMTHING THOUGH :uh:
> *



DONT WORRY ,I GOT THEM ON THERE !!!!! NOW !!!!


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12538980
> *Regular Coupes have the trim wrap around and come back to the front, while the ss only has one trim going straight across. SS has bucket seats up front and floor shift, the coupe has split bench and column shift. Standard v8 in a coupe is 283 and the SS is 327 I believe.
> *




mostly true


some ss have 3spd manuel on the colomn but still have buckets and a console... some ss have str8 6 motors 
while some coupe came with 409s....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Dec 31 2008, 10:16 AM~12568131
> *DONT WORRY ,I  GOT THEM ON THERE !!!!! NOW !!!!
> *


OK THATS WATS UP POST SOME MORE PICS ON HERE THE 4 TIGHT LAYIN LOW


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Dec 31 2008, 05:56 AM~12565798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats clean UCE!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2009, 08:20 AM~12668958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

2 of my favorite OG colors.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2009, 09:20 AM~12668958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



traditional all the way, beautiful :thumbsup: 
now if it just had the SS options


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2009, 09:20 AM~12668958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow simply beutiful


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2009, 11:20 AM~12668958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

he just needs another antenna :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 14 2009, 01:35 PM~12703002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 15 2008, 04:36 PM~11873066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Non Ss here, just took off all the trim and door and lock handles
Intruders CC Phx Az


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:30 AM~12701502
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS NAKED WITH OUT THE TRIM BUT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2009, 05:43 AM~12711205
> *LOOKS NAKED WITH OUT THE TRIM BUT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

let me take that back it dont look good its clean but will look a whole lot beeter with the trim :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2 CLEAN BRA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PUT THE TRIM BACK ON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the SMOOTH look Bro!!! Less shit to clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

tight snaps fool :0


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 12 2009, 04:57 AM~12677492
> *wow simply beutiful
> *


thanks brother, new pics and more updates "JUICE"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This one is nice. OG and super clean.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

sweeet  
ooooweee ragtop ted your trick works


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 26 2009, 07:06 PM~12822843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 26 2009, 09:43 PM~12821892
> *thanks brother, new pics and more updates "JUICE"
> 
> 
> ...


SUCKS THAT U HAVE TO PUT THE DECAL ON THE CAR SO U CAN GET ON BASE


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 26 2009, 08:43 PM~12821892
> *thanks brother, new pics and more updates "JUICE"
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautiful homes


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 26 2009, 06:43 PM~12821892
> *thanks brother, new pics and more updates "JUICE"
> 
> 
> ...


man that is so fucking nice


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

just add'd the 62 rocker molding and waiting for my scuff pads for the skirts finally getting the interior done :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 28 2009, 02:39 PM~12839546
> *just add'd the 62 rocker molding and waiting for my scuff pads for the skirts finally getting the interior done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

trying to keep this topic alive :biggrin:


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

IDK which i honestly like better the 64 SS or non SS im leaning towards the non SS there some nice cars pictured in here


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn!!! Motivation!! :yes: Non SS for me!! :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2009, 08:05 PM~12842515
> *Damn!!! Motivation!! :yes: Non SS for me!!  :0
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 28 2009, 09:31 PM~12841299
> *trying to keep this topic alive :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sicc homie, i like the 62 rockers on the ss to me its to much going on woth the non ss moldings


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt 4 da underdawgs


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jan 28 2009, 03:39 PM~12839546
> *just add'd the 62 rocker molding and waiting for my scuff pads for the skirts finally getting the interior done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam bro looking better and better


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 11:49 AM~12849091
> *dam bro looking better and better
> *


thanks just trying to get on your level :biggrin: hows your car coming along


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice 64 Hardtop homies keep up the good pictures peace out :tongue:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHERE THE ANTENNAS AT??


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2009, 01:15 PM~12849749
> *WHERE THE ANTENNAS AT??
> *


duals are the shit on the fo's


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RB84REGAL_@Jan 28 2009, 06:49 PM~12841488
> *IDK which i honestly like better the 64 SS or non SS im leaning towards the non SS there some nice cars pictured in here
> *



keep leaning bro, the SS's have better trim and much better interior  
(in my opinion) :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 29 2009, 01:15 PM~12849749
> *WHERE THE ANTENNAS AT??
> *


heres my 64 antennas, pretend its a non SS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 not sure what to say
never seen that before
bring on the chrome ones :uh:


and its an SS


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 29 2009, 06:25 PM~12851069
> *heres my 64 antennas, pretend its a non SS
> 
> 
> *


hahaaaa lol love it homie, shits tight layin low with that kit :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 29 2009, 04:36 PM~12849961
> *duals are the shit on the fo's
> *


already


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 29 2009, 06:18 PM~12851020
> *keep leaning bro, the SS's have better trim and much better interior
> (in my opinion)  :biggrin:
> *


hey dont listin to that guy lol j/p but its all wat u like though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn where all these ss come from, get out of here


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 29 2009, 11:09 PM~12856367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice OG 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt 4 non ss


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:uh: 

I'll take a bench over buckets any day, bucket seat are too much like ******* wannabe chevelle and shit....lol...just my opinion tho


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 30 2009, 02:07 PM~12859910
> *:uh:
> 
> I'll take a bench over buckets any day, bucket seat are too much like ******* wannabe chevelle and shit....lol...just my opinion tho
> *


hell yea bench is cleane you can ride up with your female


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 30 2009, 02:07 PM~12859910
> *:uh:
> 
> I'll take a bench over buckets any day, bucket seat are too much like ******* wannabe chevelle and shit....lol...just my opinion tho
> *



thats cool but what about the door panels and not to mention the kickass SS badging  
i guess super sport is a bit chevelle ish too

opinions are interesting, people cant believe i prefer the 64 hardtops over 64rags :0 :0 how dare i :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 30 2009, 02:50 PM~12860225
> *thats cool but what about the door panels and not to mention the kickass SS badging
> i guess super sport is a bit chevelle ish too
> 
> ...


but on the real 
a 64 is a 64 the best lowrider handsdown


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 30 2009, 01:29 PM~12860106
> *hell yea bench is cleane you can ride up with your female
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 30 2009, 03:00 PM~12860275
> *I AGREE WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *


no cuddling in your ss tho


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 30 2009, 02:11 PM~12860336
> *no cuddling in your ss tho
> *


YA NO SHIT... DONT RUB IT IN LOL..... ALL GOOD SS NON SS THEY SICK AS FUCK EITHER WAY


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Jan 30 2009, 03:14 PM~12860356
> *YA NO SHIT... DONT RUB IT IN LOL..... ALL GOOD SS NON SS THEY SICK AS FUCK EITHER WAY
> *


hell yeas


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well the whole SS v Coupe thing is getting old.....so let's squash it:



































The two baddest 64's ever built..............both




NON SS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad the SS and standard Impalas had different moldings in 64. :biggrin: 
It's always better to have a choice. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 30 2009, 05:50 PM~12860225
> *thats cool but what about the door panels and not to mention the kickass SS badging
> i guess super sport is a bit chevelle ish too
> 
> ...


i like ht cuz u can put a big ass moonroof and ad flakes and graphics, but love the verts to tho :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12861294
> *Well the whole SS v Coupe thing is getting old.....so let's squash it:
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12861294
> *Well the whole SS v Coupe thing is getting old.....so let's squash it:
> 
> 
> ...


squashed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 28 2009, 05:38 PM~12838896
> *man that is so fucking nice
> *


thanks brother, its still a working progress


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 31 2009, 01:18 PM~12868314
> *thanks brother, its still a working progress
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!  

sik ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 31 2009, 04:18 PM~12868314
> *thanks brother, its still a working progress
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful foe homie


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 31 2009, 01:18 PM~12868314
> *thanks brother, its still a working progress
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEAN!!!!!


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jan 31 2009, 02:18 PM~12868314
> *thanks brother, its still a working progress
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 31 2009, 01:25 PM~12861294
> *Well the whole SS v Coupe thing is getting old.....so let's squash it:
> 
> 
> ...


SS = Owned


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jan 30 2009, 05:25 PM~12861294
> *Well the whole SS v Coupe thing is getting old.....so let's squash it:
> 
> 
> ...



haha true words bro
im not a fan of santana but gypsy rose def kicks it
imagine how much better they would be if they were SSs

:rofl: nah just fukking wit ya


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Feb 1 2009, 01:56 AM~12872588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats a SS dis topic is for none SS


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 31 2009, 11:25 PM~12871248
> *haha true words bro
> im not a fan of santana but gypsy rose def kicks it
> imagine how much better they would be if they were SSs
> ...


 :rofl: This guy!

In all honesty I like both models equally and an SS will always be an SS.

I just wanted to make the point to all those people who say bullshit that people prefer a coupe over an SS.......it all comes down to preference.

Something like a HT v Convertible. Bet nothing beats cruising with the top down, but it's tough to look better than a well executed patterned out roof on HT


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 1 2009, 02:53 PM~12875235
> *:rofl: This guy!
> 
> In all honesty I like both models equally and an SS will always be an SS.
> ...



love em all. love em all :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is mine...........


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thats tight ^


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Feb 1 2009, 01:04 AM~12872614
> *Dats a SS  dis topic is for none SS
> *


my bad homie...!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 2 2009, 01:28 AM~12878735
> *Here is mine...........
> 
> 
> ...


Brother that is sweeeet. :0


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 1 2009, 10:28 PM~12878735
> *Here is mine...........
> 
> 
> ...



smoooth
i dont like red interiors but that looks cool with the white +rag :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 1 2009, 10:28 PM~12878735
> *Here is mine...........
> 
> 
> ...


trunk pics, nice car


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 2 2009, 12:28 AM~12878735
> *Here is mine...........
> 
> 
> ...



nice man!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Feb 2 2009, 12:37 PM~12882897
> *trunk pics,  nice car
> *


I gotchyou

& thanks yall.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Feb 2 2009, 05:41 PM~12885359
> *I gotchyou
> 
> & thanks yall.
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 1 2009, 01:07 AM~12872079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 wtf..iv nevea seen 1 like that..where did u do that at?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Feb 1 2009, 12:07 AM~12872079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a right hand drive made for export from canada
68 were made
they went to england, south africa, australia and that one is here in new zealand with about 3 others i know of


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jan 29 2009, 07:30 PM~12853995
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ever since I've seen a model that my uncle built that was pear purple i've wanted to see one in real life. finally i at least see a picture of one.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 4 2009, 11:19 AM~12904507
> *its a right hand drive made for export from canada
> 68 were made
> they went to england, south africa, australia and that one is here in new zealand with about 3 others i know of
> *


yep, they were exports from canada...

there was one for sale in perth back in 95/96 .. it was a US embassy car... car was in fairly good condition too... sold for around $9k.... wish i had the $$, but i was only like 14 at the time


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Clean. Love those hardtop cloth inserts in a Rag.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2009, 09:24 AM~12903423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the top....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 5 2009, 11:40 PM~12920269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours? in the shade looks like that carona cream color i love that color


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2009, 11:36 AM~12940910
> *is that yours? in the shade looks like that carona cream color i love that color
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOLLY SHIT THATS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any setup pix?????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 10 2009, 07:25 PM~12966597
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:25 PM~12966597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

6 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 8 2009, 11:02 AM~12941066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came across this vid just now on youtube. Looks like the neighbor was filming at the same time these pics got taken :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 12 2009, 07:46 PM~12988263
> *Came across this vid just now on youtube. Looks like the neighbor was filming at the same time these pics got taken  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the best topics on Layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ya dig


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 14 2009, 01:04 PM~13002534
> *One of the best topics on Layitlow.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 15 2009, 10:42 AM~13009057
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

My Hardtop back in 96. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i can tell by the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 02:54 PM~13018749
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice, is the interior white?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 17 2009, 09:50 AM~13028199
> *nice, is the interior white?
> *


Thanks. It is fawn. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2009, 09:09 AM~13027853
> *i can tell by the wheels :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I can't believe I rolled those back then. :uh: Nowadays, nothing but Chrome Zeniths or Daytons and skinny whites. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 17 2009, 08:44 PM~13032016
> *Yeah, I can't believe I rolled those back then.  :uh:  Nowadays, nothing but Chrome Zeniths or Daytons and skinny whites.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know the things we do, atleast it was a 64 not a euro lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 18 2009, 06:10 AM~13037516
> *i know the things we do, atleast it was a 64 not a euro lol
> *


True :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13027853
> *i can tell by the wheels :biggrin:
> *



do you mean the wheels or the tyres?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 18 2009, 05:38 PM~13043021
> *do you mean the wheels or the tyres?
> *


Probably both. :rofl:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 14 2009, 03:38 PM~13003876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 11 2009, 07:37 PM~12977339
> *Right click save!!
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 16 2009, 02:54 PM~13018749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those bolt ons look familiar


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt any one got info on comverting a car from 3 on the tree to automatic on the coulum?


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a beautiful ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 19 2009, 07:12 PM~13054360
> *ttt any one got info on comverting a car from 3 on the tree to automatic on the coulum?
> *


I would find an OG tilt column for sure. Its not that hard. What tranny??


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

juice finally in


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

juice finally in


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS HOMIE!!!! CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 03:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...


dam that looks good got a pic of the set up


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13063495
> *I would find an OG tilt column for sure.  Its not that hard.  What tranny??
> *


i wanna use a 700
i got a og column but i wanna find a tilt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 21 2009, 05:06 PM~13069677
> *i wanna use a 700
> i got a og column but i wanna find a tilt
> *


SO WHAT ARE THE BEST TRANNY TO PUT WHEN U GOT ALL THAT WEIGHT OF THE FRAME AND SET UP RIDIN 13S? POWERGLIDE??


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2009, 03:42 PM~13069936
> *SO WHAT ARE THE BEST TRANNY TO PUT WHEN U GOT ALL THAT WEIGHT OF THE FRAME AND SET UP RIDIN 13S? POWERGLIDE??
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, but the 700 in stock form is one of the WEAKEST transmissions ever made.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Feb 21 2009, 05:46 PM~13069958
> *I don't know, but the 700 in stock form is one of the WEAKEST transmissions ever made.
> *


I HEARD THE 200R4 IS BETTER THAN THE 700R4


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2009, 01:56 PM~13069607
> *dam that looks good got a pic of the set  up
> *


That Car Is SEXY!!!!


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2009, 04:56 PM~13069607
> *dam that looks good got a pic of the set  up
> *


here is the set up


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13070413
> *here is the set up
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BRO SUPER CLEAN U DO IT YOUR SELF


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 21 2009, 01:06 PM~13069677
> *i wanna use a 700
> i got a og column but i wanna find a tilt
> *


Get a 700R4. You will need to buy new linkage and tranny mount.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 06:33 PM~13070413
> *here is the set up
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful car man,...thats what a 64 should look like :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 21 2009, 04:38 PM~13070749
> *beautiful car man,...thats what a 64 should look like :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...


beautifull car


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Feb 21 2009, 05:38 PM~13070749
> *beautiful car man,...thats what a 64 should look like :thumbsup:
> *


X3


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13070682
> *Get a 700R4.  You will need to buy new linkage and tranny mount.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 7 2008, 08:12 PM~11806471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin: i like this car


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2009, 11:23 AM~12903419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :angry:  :twak:  :thumbsdown: :tears: :ugh: :nono: :barf: :banghead: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13073122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleane


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 21 2009, 07:36 PM~13070430
> *DAM BRO SUPER CLEAN U DO IT YOUR SELF
> *


yes sir, powered by BMH, installed and set up by me :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 22 2009, 04:01 AM~13074349
> *yes sir, powered by BMH, installed and set up by me :biggrin:
> *


thats a tight set up in that 4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TIGHT SHIT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2009, 07:54 AM~13074885
> *TIGHT SHIT
> *


Yup :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13072977
> *thanks for the info
> *


No prob. Post a thread in the maintenance and repair forum. You'll find out everything you need to know. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:33 PM~13070413
> *here is the set up
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean, looks good


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13073122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics?


----------



## kelseyl (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13073122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> juice finally in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> > juice finally in
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 23 2009, 02:49 AM~13082886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean as fuck but its a ss :biggrin:


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

where the moldings at????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

remember this


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## suddy64 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2009, 11:21 AM~13096791
> *where the moldings at????
> *


He shaved them.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13053950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love that color


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 27 2008, 12:19 PM~12536195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by suddy64_@Feb 25 2009, 04:03 PM~13111161
> *He shaved them.
> *


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2009, 11:21 AM~13085718
> *clean as fuck but its a ss :biggrin:
> *



haha SS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Feb 22 2009, 11:49 PM~13082886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its estevan oriols ride right?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by suddy64_@Feb 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13111161
> *He shaved them.
> *


shaving moldings is like shopping a top off it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2009, 10:26 AM~13128900
> *shaving moldings is like shopping a top off it
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 24 2009, 06:26 PM~13101242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2009, 06:55 PM~13140050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK photo!!


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

how did you do that?


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 07:33 PM~13070413
> *here is the set up
> 
> 
> ...


and engine


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 1 2009, 07:00 PM~13147995
> *and engine
> 
> 
> ...


You have a nice car. :biggrin:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 1 2009, 11:07 PM~13148093
> *You have a nice car.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother but still more work to be done


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 28 2009, 05:23 PM~13140257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Mar 1 2009, 07:00 PM~13147995
> *and engine
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 06:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice. What rear end do you have in the car? Was just just curious how it fits with the skirts & juice...


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

MY HOMIE GINOS 64


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anybody know if a 58 rag top frame would work on any x frame car??? Pm me wit any info thanks


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Patience Did Pay (Jan 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Mar 3 2009, 02:46 PM~13168305
> *MY HOMIE GINOS 64
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hatchet Ryda_65_@Mar 3 2009, 02:47 PM~13168311
> *Does anybody know if a 58 rag top frame would work on any x frame car??? Pm me wit any info thanks
> *


No


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=sgtwolfhound,Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320]
juice finally in
































[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> quote=sgtwolfhound,Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320]
> juice finally in


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote] clean


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 PM~12842515
> *Damn!!! Motivation!! :yes: Non SS for me!!  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Mar 3 2009, 03:46 PM~13168305
> *MY HOMIE GINOS 64
> 
> 
> ...



What's the combo on this interior? Tan and tweed? or peanut butter and tweed?

looks nice!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 3 2009, 06:04 PM~13170545
> *What's the combo on this interior? Tan and tweed? or peanut butter and tweed?
> 
> looks nice!
> *


Og 64 interior. Oyster (Fawn) with cloth hardtop inserts. :cheesy:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 3 2009, 07:07 PM~13170589
> *Og 64 interior.  Oyster (Fawn) with cloth hardtop inserts.  :cheesy:
> *


Any OG 63 kits that come in that color?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

lovin the supremes big time :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Mar 3 2009, 03:31 PM~13168192
> *Mine.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 3 2009, 06:15 PM~13170663
> *Any OG 63 kits that come in that color?
> *


The fawn interior color is different in 63.


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 3 2009, 08:13 PM~13171283
> *The fawn interior color is different in 63.
> *


do you know the price on the saddle or fawn kits for 63's

if so, could you PM me the price?
thanks!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kolorofsuccess63_@Mar 3 2009, 07:30 PM~13171548
> *do you know the price on the saddle or fawn kits for 63's
> 
> if so, could you PM me the price?
> ...


http://www.carsinc.com/


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Mar 3 2009, 03:46 PM~13168305
> *MY HOMIE GINOS 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Nice!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 28 2009, 05:55 PM~13140050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats nice!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Mar 3 2009, 08:17 PM~13169373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 4 2009, 01:23 PM~13179365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

that candy blue is sweet!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's mine. Solow Car Club NY


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 8 2009, 04:33 AM~13215204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice four


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:41 PM~11732645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Vert


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

my FO :biggrin:


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

HERES MY CAR PLAYING AROUND WITH THE COLORS


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 8 2009, 07:25 PM~13219416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

on the non ss 64 impala where is the stock location of the antenna?

were there two different patterns of cloth inserts for the seats or just one pattern?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my antenna is on the front passenger fender and i think they came with 1 pattern


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 11 2009, 02:51 PM~13250920
> *my antenna is on the front passenger fender and i think they came with 1 pattern
> *


I was thinking of buying one, and thats what the owner told me for the non-ss it originally came in the front. im just so used to seeing them in the back by the trunk. i also noticed the seat patterns didn't look original style, but he told me the cloth pattern came in two styles.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Mar 12 2009, 10:21 AM~13259535
> *I was thinking of buying one, and thats what the owner told me for the non-ss it originally came in the front. im just so used to seeing them in the back by the trunk. i also noticed the seat patterns didn't look original style, but he told me the cloth pattern came in two styles.
> *


The guy is full of shit. Antennas were available on the fender or in back on both models. Impala seats had only one cloth pattern.


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 12 2009, 05:18 PM~13263563
> *The guy is full of shit.  Antennas were available on the fender or in back on both models.  Impala seats had only one cloth pattern.
> *


thats what i thought only one pattern, the price was a lil too high for me so i had to let it go. the only thing that really got my attention was it had factory a/c.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ALWAYS LIKED THAT 4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 13 2009, 12:17 PM~13271506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt 
bad ass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2009, 12:27 PM~13271598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 13 2009, 12:17 PM~13271506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2009, 12:27 PM~13271598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THATS A CLEAN 4 DOOR NICE, ARE THOSE 14X6S??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY FAV


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OG SHIT, RIP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13279595
> *OG SHIT, RIP
> 
> 
> ...


Zeus' 64. Classic.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 14 2009, 04:52 AM~13277937
> *
> 
> 
> ...




oh damn this car is sexy!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

another of my joint


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2009, 10:05 AM~13279208
> *DAMN THATS A CLEAN 4 DOOR NICE, ARE THOSE 14X6S??
> *


yeh 14x6's your got a good eye


----------



## MRMRFootball (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:I got one 2


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 14 2009, 01:01 PM~13279588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that orange nightmare from Southside


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 15 2009, 02:39 AM~13284075
> *yeh 14x6's your got a good eye
> *


i knew it, you can tell the difffernce, if u put some 13x7s it will look a whole tighter :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MRMRFootball_@Mar 15 2009, 04:06 AM~13284359
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:I got one 2
> *


post that shit up, i post to headin up to memphis about 45 mins north of the m to pick my frame up for my 4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13286683
> *is that orange nightmare from Southside
> *


yes it isss, it had a bad ass set up to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2009, 01:29 PM~13286889
> *yes it isss, it had a bad ass set up to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2009, 01:29 PM~13286889
> *yes it isss, it had a bad ass set up to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2009, 03:29 PM~13286889
> *yes it isss, it had a bad ass set up to :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that was a bad motherfucker...what ever happened to that car..Japan??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Mar 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13289685
> *that was a bad motherfucker...what ever happened to that car..Japan??
> *


ye japan still looks fresh as hell but they put a conti kit on it


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OW WEEE THATS SWEET :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i love this 4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup chivo :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2009, 12:22 PM~13316224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2009, 12:20 PM~13316211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

>


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13324356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13332556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13332556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## B. Gates (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13332556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup ridahs


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.cars-on-line.com/40442.html


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

here some more


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13341899
> *here some more
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lookin real sharp


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA LOCO (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Mar 21 2009, 05:00 PM~13347934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## 61CADDY2 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61CADDY2_@Mar 24 2009, 04:47 PM~13376046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides but SS.....


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13324356
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt max the four is looking bad a$$ uso :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


1 luv vic jr uce stockton


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA LOCO_@Mar 21 2009, 05:00 PM~13347934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for the og 64's :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2009, 09:39 AM~13373172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13384283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13384283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt for my non ssers


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> nice
> :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Four.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any 64 hard tops with continental kit


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13384283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn nice pic
kickass cars too :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 29 2009, 06:02 PM~13425208
> *any 64 hard tops with continental kit
> *



loads of photos of mine floating around but its an SS   :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12998647


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2009, 07:54 AM~13452482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that's a pretty colour for a 64


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

MY BABY


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 1 2009, 06:54 AM~13452482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this car in Street Customs Mag back in like 96 or 97?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 1 2009, 11:19 AM~13454349
> *damn that's a pretty colour for a 64
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Rag


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Apr 1 2009, 11:19 AM~13454349
> *damn that's a pretty colour for a 64
> *


wow you spelt colour correctly :biggrin: then i saw where youre from :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 1 2009, 08:32 PM~13459820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

right hand drive 64 rag in the club
1 of 68 made


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Apr 1 2009, 06:52 PM~13458541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 2 2009, 06:26 AM~13462513
> *right hand drive 64 rag in the club
> 1 of 68 made
> 
> ...


SHITS TIGHT BUT THEM RIMS :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 2 2009, 09:14 AM~13464128
> *SHITS TIGHT BUT THEM RIMS :0
> *



yeah not sure why he runs those rims, hes gottem on his other 64 too


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13341899
> *here some more
> 
> 
> ...


Nice "4"... :cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 3 2009, 10:52 PM~13480476
> *Nice "4"... :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

lookin sunny this week im gettin em ready... chargin up! shit last time before i parked him there was a weird ass noise comin from the back drivers side though im sure ima have to figure some shit out.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2009, 12:16 PM~13316174
> *i love this 4
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOOOOOO :0


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Apr 2 2009, 05:19 AM~13462706
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Apr 1 2009, 08:57 PM~13460258
> *:wave:
> *


Sup :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 20 2009, 09:30 PM~13341899
> *here some more
> 
> 
> ...


Dam u got a hot 64


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 4 2009, 03:35 PM~13483843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice four!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 7 2009, 02:33 PM~13509109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat da shit!!


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 7 2009, 04:33 PM~13509109
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is nice!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 30 2009, 12:09 AM~12856367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the color code? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13054360
> *ttt any one got info on comverting a car from 3 on the tree to automatic on the coulum?
> *


change the column :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 25 2009, 08:16 AM~13384283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS BAD ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 8 2009, 12:30 AM~13514899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 8 2009, 09:49 AM~13517741
> *whats the color code? :biggrin:
> *


HAVE IT AT THE SHOP......THINK IS 905A


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

my old one.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love that blue!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lays hard


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 15 2009, 12:13 PM~13582736
> *lays hard
> *


Thanks I real do miss it.The last i have heard of this car was that a guy bought it and let it set out side in a parking lot for about 2 year and people hit and and every thing then it got towed off by the app . that it was sitting at.That sucks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 15 2009, 04:48 PM~13585207
> *Thanks I real do miss it.The last i have heard of this car was that a guy bought it and let it set out side in a parking lot for about 2 year and people hit and and every thing then it got towed off by the app . that it was sitting at.That sucks
> *


damn so u sold it, fuckin sucks, my homie had 1 just like that and sold it then the guy put some big wheels on it and fucked it up


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FOR SALE!!!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 7 2009, 11:30 PM~13514899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That must be Cartoon's.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my 64














:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS A SS, THIS THREAD FOR THE NONE SS 64S HOMIE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

oh shit i didnt notice that :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

POST THEM ON THE OTHER 1, SHITS FUCKIN CLEAN BRO, I NEED TO FIND ME SOME SS MOLDINGS :angry:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13618488
> *my 64
> 
> 
> ...




dude I fuckin LOVE the colour on your car! Sexy paint man!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13618488
> *my 64
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

working on my lifts


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 24 2009, 05:07 PM~13681258
> *working on my lifts
> 
> 
> ...


didnt you air bag it


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 8 2009, 12:30 AM~13514899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WOULD B MY FAVORITE 64 IMPALA :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Apr 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13681721
> *didnt you air bag it
> *


nope no bags here :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> working on my lifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Apr 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13577034
> *my old one.
> 
> 
> ...


one of the cleanist 64's i have seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13681258
> *working on my lifts
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 24 2009, 05:07 PM~13681258
> *working on my lifts
> 
> 
> ...


daaamn foo... you brought that car back to life!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

went from this (sitting 8 years or so)








to this


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 26 2009, 07:41 AM~13691210
> *went from this (sitting 8 years or so)
> 
> 
> ...


they loook pretty


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anybody know about or have any pics of a pearl blue 64 SS convertible by the name of "Project DOS"


It's a sweet 64 from LRM like 10 years ago. Love the car and was wondering if anyone had any pics?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I have the magazine sumwhere..


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 26 2009, 01:27 AM~13691653
> *I have the magazine sumwhere..
> *




I'd love to see some good pics of the car


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

ill kill myself for a 2 door conv.


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

My 4 the other night!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Apr 26 2009, 04:54 AM~13691693
> *ill kill myself for a 2 door conv.
> *


make sense


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Apr 26 2009, 01:54 AM~13691693
> *ill kill myself for a 2 door conv.
> *


Go 4 it, iil drive it 2 ur funeral! :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13692501
> *My 4 the other night!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Apr 8 2009, 03:30 AM~13514899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 damn


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13692501
> *My 4 the other night!
> 
> 
> ...



Tight 64 rag brotha. Thats a sweet back drop for the pic stay  from vic jr uce stockton


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13747719
> *Tight 64 rag brotha. Thats a sweet back drop for the pic stay   from vic jr uce stockton
> *


Apriciate it Uce!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uso og 64_@Apr 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13747719
> *Tight 64 rag brotha. Thats a sweet back drop for the pic stay   from vic jr uce stockton
> *


X2..... great shots of a badass ride bro.


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 30 2009, 08:04 PM~13748770
> *Apriciate it Uce!
> *



welcome Rag64SeaSick stay  from vic jr uce stockton


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13692501
> *My 4 the other night!
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Uce! DAM you got all your tail lights working too :worship:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 28 2008, 08:11 PM~11722355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> *Very Nice Uce! DAM you got all your tail lights working too *


appriciate bruda lol ya they werent all woking last year i musta hit a swith an jerked something right


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13692501
> *My 4 the other night!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT MOFO IS CLEAN :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

At Alki Beach yesterday!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@May 2 2009, 04:57 PM~13766313
> *At Alki Beach yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@May 2 2009, 04:53 PM~13766574
> *Badass!!
> *


Appriciate it, thank you.

Just a question for all, As i might enter another custody battle for Jr Ima need money for a good lawyey and might have to sell the Impala! What do you think I could honestly get for it? powdercoated all underneath. engine/tranny less than 1000 miles on it. disk breaks, dual flowmasters. strapped frame tons of lil details no rust. What would yall put it up for sale for? what is it likely to sell for?

& trust me I don't want to but Id rather lose the ride than have my son move to puerto rico ya dig!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

12 or best offer?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

14 gs...put it in impala trader!!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

good lookin out on the honest reply but dayuum im losing lol I have detroit autoworks a dealership tellin me they will give me 15 or 16 for it so if I have an emergency I guess i shouldent expect 25 somewhere huu! 

sup red chev heard yalls certified outfit just got signed to Ice t's new label about to rep yall hard!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@May 4 2009, 03:20 PM~13780122
> *good lookin out on the honest reply but dayuum im losing lol I have detroit autoworks a dealership tellin me they will give me 15 or 16 for it so if I have an emergency I guess i shouldent expect 25 somewhere huu!
> 
> sup red chev heard yalls certified outfit just got signed to Ice t's new label about to rep yall hard!
> *


hey brother do you have pics of the engine and hydro's. mite have someone who's interested in something like this. oh, and what type of engine and trans do you have and how does the car run?


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@May 5 2009, 09:09 AM~13790997
> *hey brother do you have pics of the engine and hydro's. mite have someone who's interested in something like this. oh, and what type of engine and trans do you have and how does the car run?
> *


ya bro here you go, the engine is a 327 and tranny a powerglide both rebuilt with less than 1000 miles on them damn near new. Runs beautifull! 










ill have to wait to get home for engine pic!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

My 64


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn didnt even know that was yours, the top is awsome


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ask for alot and bring the price down if u need to! You know what ur ride is worth, u know what u put into it! Jus remember.... the kid is Priceless!!!! Peace


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 5 2009, 04:15 PM~13795463
> *Ask for alot and bring the price down if u need to! You know what ur ride is worth, u know what u put into it! Jus remember.... the kid is Priceless!!!! Peace
> *


you already know!! id sell this peice of shit for 1$ if had any effect on my role in my sons life. as for now intill it gets ugly ill just keep it till hes old enough and sell for his collage.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@May 5 2009, 06:45 PM~13797072
> *you already know!! id sell this peice of shit for 1$ if had any effect on my role in my sons life. as for now intill it gets ugly ill just keep it till hes old enough and sell for his collage.
> *


You got it Bro!! You are a good man! Good luck, keep ur head high and take care of your Son. The Lo Lo's will come n go!! The Son will ALWAYS be there!!!


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the m to tha w :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@May 2 2009, 04:57 PM~13766313
> *At Alki Beach yesterday!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@May 8 2009, 04:43 AM~13824255
> *nice pics
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## ramiros64 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ramiros64 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@May 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13909643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@May 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13909643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@May 17 2009, 01:37 AM~13909643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANGSTER :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13913277
> *:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Tons of potential :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 06:23 PM~13913277
> *:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the numbers on the light post............. nice pic. :biggrin:


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13913277
> *:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH U GET HER FOR??? SWEET!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13913277
> *:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent choice of car!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's a killer photo!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> :thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> > :thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13913277
> *:thumbsup: just bought her!!! welcome 2 dallas fort worth!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buy brotha. Looks like a solid car. :thumbsup: Stay cool from vic jr uce stockton


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

cell phone pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool shit, wat size was your roof again?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 21 2009, 11:05 PM~13965812
> *cell phone pics
> 
> 
> ...


whens your shit gonna be done??


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 22 2009, 01:40 PM~13971561
> *whens your shit gonna be done??
> *


its done for now., just to drive around and mob with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917267
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2009, 02:29 PM~13992570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope as hell!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2009, 03:15 PM~13913236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2009, 03:27 PM~13992560
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


  

:biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917267
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: I JUST HAD 3 OF THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@May 25 2009, 03:29 PM~13992570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 look nice :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@May 26 2009, 08:30 PM~14006622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN BUSTING OUT THE O.G. PIC!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## bayarearides (Oct 17, 2006)

CLICK on the links below:

CHERRY 64 SONG

Listen 2 more music from:

BAY AREA RIDES

Enjoy, Take care & God bless.

SGD


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 3 2009, 07:08 AM~14079400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 2 2009, 11:08 PM~14079400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 3 2009, 02:08 AM~14079400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@May 4 2009, 12:20 PM~13780122
> *good lookin out on the honest reply but dayuum im losing lol I have detroit autoworks a dealership tellin me they will give me 15 or 16 for it so if I have an emergency I guess i shouldent expect 25 somewhere huu!
> 
> sup red chev heard yalls certified outfit just got signed to Ice t's new label about to rep yall hard!
> *


shit i aint been signed to nothin bro..i dont even rap or nothin...i wish i got signed and made more money..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 2 2009, 11:08 PM~14079400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



luv it


----------



## OGSILVER64 (May 30, 2009)

FOR SALE 29K


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

My project in motion.


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

My project in motion.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## EL CUCUY (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Jun 2 2009, 09:17 PM~14077915
> *DAMN BUSTING OUT THE O.G. PIC!
> *



White top, white interior, center gold w/ buffed whites. Sraight 90'S. 
(good times)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGSILVER64_@Jun 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14090411
> *FOR SALE 29K
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Hypontized Estilo Espanola Chapter


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that shit very clean


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 13 2009, 01:10 AM~14176904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats hard


----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

gotta keep this topic alive more 64 s :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

this is a new one added to the WESTSIDE C.C. FAMILY.i will have more pictures as it goes


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 06:41 PM~11732645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!! thats a dope pic!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

haha jucys in the house! 

you still on holiday bro? :biggrin:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jun 17 2009, 03:30 PM~14220259
> *haha jucys in the house!
> 
> you still on holiday bro? :biggrin:
> *


  just puttin in work bro, gettin our pics out there :biggrin: 

yeah me still on holiday, been off 4 3 weeks already, go back half way in july :biggrin:


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

Old Skool Rydz cc


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

Layd out


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

summer afternoon


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14221773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good UCE!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Jun 17 2009, 06:25 PM~14221877
> *Looking good UCE!
> *



grasias homie :


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 17 2009, 06:15 PM~14221773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say bro your car looks clean and mean with them A arms :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 3 2009, 02:08 AM~14079400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

not mine but clean ass hell


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jun 17 2009, 10:20 PM~14224694
> *I have to say bro your car looks clean and mean with them A arms :biggrin:
> *




grasias homie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Pure motivation!! :biggrin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:32 PM~14242092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Jun 28 2009, 10:21 PM~14325177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres a lil vid playing with the switch's, still learning :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPwHpYkdfWk


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

this is my favorite pic of a 64


----------



## ClownTown661 (Feb 12, 2009)

1964 All Original Impala...Straight 6, 2~Speed Power Glide Tranny. New Sky Blue Interior... :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Jul 4 2009, 01:11 PM~14380488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

cell pic :biggrin:


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice roof :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

my '64--ESTILO C.C.-EL PASO CHAPTER


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

SORRY--DIDNT NOTICE THE "NON-SUPER SPORTS" TILL NOW~


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Jul 5 2009, 02:39 AM~14383606
> *SORRY--DIDNT NOTICE THE "NON-SUPER SPORTS" TILL NOW~
> *


  Clean sixfoe anyhow!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Favorite pic of my project:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 5 2009, 11:30 AM~14384844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Jr. with his face up against the windshield :roflmao: see you sunday in woodland Uce!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone know where to get repro hubcaps for 64s? I need some new SS ones, yeah yeah I know this is a non SS thread :biggrin: :biggrin: any leads out there?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that's pretty!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 5 2009, 02:30 PM~14384844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swang that shit


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 04:00 PM~14395211
> *anyone know where to get repro hubcaps for 64s?  I need some new SS ones, yeah yeah I know this is a non SS thread  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  any leads out there?
> *


try this guy in melboune ron wicks Ph 033811955 sorry but dont know area code from NZ. he should be able to help you out  & bro dont sell your 64 its to good to sell cheers shane


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14437378
> *try this guy in melboune  ron wicks Ph 033811955 sorry but dont know area code from NZ. he should be able to help you out  & bro dont sell your 64 its to good to sell cheers shane
> *



haha cheers
gotta sell it to do other things
if i dont sell it ill be happy
if i do sell it ill be happy
:biggrin: good situation to be in


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 6 2009, 04:00 PM~14395211
> *anyone know where to get repro hubcaps for 64s?  I need some new SS ones, yeah yeah I know this is a non SS thread  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   any leads out there?
> *


They don't reproduce them. They go for $1500-$2000 for an NOS set.


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jul 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14382898
> *Anymore pics??  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 12 2009, 02:25 AM~14447520
> *
> 
> *


Bigger!!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

just some rims i picked up for cheap and painted them :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

my baby


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 15 2009, 11:49 PM~14490063
> *my baby
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jul 16 2009, 07:49 AM~14490063
> *my baby
> 
> 
> ...



i really like the color


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

putn n werk on my baybe!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Jul 11 2009, 09:20 PM~14446481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

whats up andrew hope you havnt sold your car yet im still trying to win tattslotto :biggrin:


----------



## spirit64joe (Aug 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spirit64joe_@Jul 17 2009, 06:29 PM~14507835
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


'Sup Spirit64, you doin the UCE Picnic? Hot as hell Sunday!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevy87 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 5 2008, 02:57 AM~11781845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

whats the difference between a regular 64 an a ss 64 ohtyer then the ss over the emblem.whats the difference


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 5 2009, 11:30 AM~14384844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 20 2009, 11:55 AM~14524244
> *whats the difference between a regular 64 an a ss 64 ohtyer then the ss over the emblem.whats the difference
> *


TRIM AND INTERIOR PACKAGE, THINK THE REAR ENDS WAS DIFFERENT 2?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Jul 20 2009, 09:55 AM~14524244
> *whats the difference between a regular 64 an a ss 64 ohtyer then the ss over the emblem.whats the difference
> *


FOR THE MOST PART:

SS:
Floor shift
Bucket seats
different interior pattern
one straight exterior trim belt

Coupe:
Column shift
Bench Seat
better interior pattern :biggrin: (excluding the base style)
Exterior trim goes around the side body.

and I'm not sure if the rear coves are different...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

but are the rear ends different?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 25 2009, 12:05 PM~14579224
> *FOR THE MOST PART:
> 
> SS:
> ...


The rear cove moldings are different. The SS has different pieces, the top, the bottom and the middle which is engine turned aluminum.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 25 2009, 01:07 PM~14579234
> *but are the rear ends different?
> *


Cosmetic? as in the part that goes over the tailights?

Or the axle/diff rearend?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

axle, dont the ss got posi??


----------



## spirit64joe (Aug 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Jul 25 2009, 01:10 PM~14579249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was an option, and from my understanding not necessarily standard on the SS package.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 26 2009, 01:29 PM~14585980
> *It was an option, and from my understanding not necessarily standard on the SS package.
> *


Correct. Posi was optional.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn so how can i tell mine gots posi?


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 04:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic of the 64. Cant wait to see this one at the shows. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 27 2009, 08:38 AM~14591987
> *damn so how can i tell mine gots posi?
> *


Burn out. If there's 2 tire marks, you got posi. Also check the pumpkin. By the casting number there should be a large P.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its on the car with no motor or trans, ima check for the p,thanks


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass car!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit I love this car! The colour is sooooo classy!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what show was this


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :0 :0 :0


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jul 31 2009, 04:36 PM~14639520
> *what show was this
> *


Greensboro, North Carolina Cinco DeMayo


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 31 2009, 01:46 AM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 05:43 AM~14645302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 05:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good any better trunk pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is the link to craigslist.
Clean OG 64 for sell!!!!!



http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1299854274.html.


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 1 2009, 08:14 PM~14648287
> *looks good any better trunk pics
> *


yup, trunk and interior


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 07:43 AM~14645302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click Save!


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 05:43 AM~14645302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 05:43 AM~14645302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is one bad a$$ OG 64 Impala.Very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my MS paint drawin


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 01:31 PM~14661920
> *my MS paint drawin
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KSANCHEZ2278_@Aug 4 2009, 06:10 PM~14675000
> *TIGHT
> 
> *


 thanks
:biggrin:


----------



## mjx729 (Aug 5, 2009)

cool


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Aug 4 2009, 05:58 PM~14675483
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 4 2009, 07:28 PM~14676402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Aug 4 2009, 07:28 PM~14676402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The 64 was :nicoderm: ing bad a$$ at the toy drive last weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Stay cool from Vic Jr


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 12:58 PM~14684117
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 12:58 PM~14684117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 12:58 PM~14684117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd like to see some firewall pics of Cherry II


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Aug 5 2009, 03:09 PM~14685897
> *I'd like to see some firewall pics of Cherry II
> *


Trino Who owns Cherry has a Thread here "Cherry 64". Baddest 64 Street Cruiser around! Check it out. Rools it all over.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 5 2009, 03:58 PM~14684117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooo :0 

Now that has alot of attention to detail


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2009, 07:36 AM~14734173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS COLOR


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats 1 bad 64 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 11 2009, 07:36 AM~14734173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

best year impala!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Aug 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14761923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEUTIFUL RIDE HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## cuevas (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrbg_@Sep 7 2009, 06:14 PM~15006016
> *best year impala!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*X1964*


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cuevas_@Sep 10 2009, 08:16 PM~15044824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15055381
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt 1more :biggrin:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15062666
> *ttt 1more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hit that shit nicca :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Sep 12 2009, 07:15 PM~15062666
> *ttt 1more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Let'm Know Homie!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Sep 13 2009, 04:42 PM~15068945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a super sport to me. Still a nice ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Aug 6 2009, 12:48 AM~14689504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Great pic


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow really feeling the Blue top with white.. Just need to match the top with some custom blue rims and say maybe 1 inch extensions on those A'ssssssss and skirts....  



> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2009, 02:05 PM~15175914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

mine


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2009, 02:05 PM~15175914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one word...


CLEAN!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

CAR DOES HAVE SKIRTS!!! BEFORE IT GOT LIFTED. JUST DIDN'T HAVE THEM ON FOR THAT SHOOT! CAR HAS EXTENDED ARMS & CUSTOM WISHBONE. REAR SITS STRAIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 25 2009, 12:51 AM~15180601
> *CAR DOES HAVE SKIRTS!!! BEFORE IT GOT LIFTED. JUST DIDN'T HAVE THEM ON FOR THAT SHOOT! CAR HAS EXTENDED ARMS & CUSTOM WISHBONE. REAR SITS STRAIGHT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


love this white 64. its got that west coast flave.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Sep 28 2009, 03:38 PM~15210156
> *love this white 64. its got that west coast flave.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

HERE IS MINE ... FRESH OUT ON THE SCENE , BROUGHT IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST WEEKEND. SHE'S STILL NOT DONE BUT SHE'S GETTIN THERE.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Phx Super Show


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i gotta hurry up!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 28 2009, 06:28 PM~15212035
> *HERE IS MINE ... FRESH OUT ON THE SCENE , BROUGHT IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST WEEKEND. SHE'S STILL NOT DONE BUT SHE'S GETTIN THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 28 2009, 07:28 PM~15212035
> *HERE IS MINE ... FRESH OUT ON THE SCENE , BROUGHT IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME THIS PAST WEEKEND. SHE'S STILL NOT DONE BUT SHE'S GETTIN THERE.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice! What else do you have planned for it?


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

this is agood topic by the way black 64 from bajito is for sale hi me up


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Sep 30 2009, 02:30 AM~15225777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is of the chain


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Sep 30 2009, 01:02 AM~15224878
> *Looks real nice! What else do you have planned for it?
> *


(THANKS FOR THE PROPS) I STILL GOT A COUPLE OF "LOOSE ENDS" I GOT TO TIE UP , BUT THE BIGGEST UPCOMING PROJECTS ARE THE SOUND SYSTEM AND HYDRAULIC SETUP.  :


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Sep 30 2009, 07:05 PM~15231675
> *this is agood topic by the way black 64 from bajito is for sale hi me up
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## flaco24 (Oct 3, 2009)

FLAWLESS LOU. IMPALA LOOKING ON POINT.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaco24_@Oct 2 2009, 09:27 PM~15252935
> *FLAWLESS LOU. IMPALA LOOKING ON POINT.
> *


thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I HAVE MINI BLINDS FOR SALE' I WANT 500 4 THEM' THERE A RARE ITEM AND VERY VERY HARD TO FIND' YOU PAY THE SHIPPING' SERIOUS CALLS' 18183102110 THEY WOULD LOOK BAD ASS ON THAT 64 IMPALA


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## OG 64 (Sep 14, 2009)

I am selling this car for $15,000 with all the Accessories and $12,000 without all the Accessories. I have all the molding's for the car.

Contact Number is (209)456-0120


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My homies


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTT for the non super sports


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 18 2009, 06:05 PM~15393570
> *TTT for the non super sports
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT COLOR!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT for the 64sssss.... gotta post up mu project soonnnn,,


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sd64impala_@Oct 15 2009, 08:11 PM~15372020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15232786
> *(THANKS FOR THE PROPS) I STILL GOT A COUPLE OF "LOOSE ENDS" I GOT TO TIE UP , BUT THE BIGGEST UPCOMING PROJECTS ARE THE SOUND SYSTEM AND HYDRAULIC SETUP.   :
> *


Great OG color combo.  Any interior pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## 40bomb (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sd64impala_@Oct 15 2009, 09:11 PM~15372020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Nice, Any more pics of this one? Interior, trunk, Motor.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my project 4
70s style low :yes:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 28 2009, 06:20 PM~15494924
> *my project 4
> 70s style low :yes:
> 
> ...


i dig that


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

MY RIDE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 1 2009, 08:43 AM~14645302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Good topic ..l.l. I prefer the non ss myself but,,, I do have buckets from an ss in mine....... Not in ss pattern tho



I just like how the trim goes along the curvature of the body & divides the upper from the lower & how it gives you that nice little "Mural Section"


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sd64impala_@Oct 15 2009, 08:11 PM~15372020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any bigger pics of this one


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Oct 29 2009, 04:03 PM~15506711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Nov 7 2009, 02:45 PM~15592699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt some pics i found on my computer :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

ttt for page 64


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I GOT TO GET IN PAGE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

here is my project :biggrin: i got a x-frame that im fully wrappin and will be doin a frame up on as i get the funds :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 15 2009, 06:41 PM~15673941
> *I GOT TO GET IN PAGE 64 :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND IN PHOENIX. PM IF INTERESTED ONLY IF YOUR SERIOUS!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that glasshouse sick, love them flowers reminds me of the islands :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ahhhhh page 64


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL :biggrin: SUP EC


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

IS THAT 64 IN THE PHILIPPINES?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Page 64 for the fellas with the Sixty 4's!!! Keep 'em Rollin Fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN U DIDNT MAKE PAGE 64 SORRY TRY 164 NEXT LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 16 2009, 10:19 PM~15686828
> *DAMN U DIDNT MAKE PAGE 64 SORRY TRY 164 NEXT LOL
> *



damn that's a lot of years away lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL WAT IT DEW SHIBBY :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> SUP HOMIES, NICE RIDES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> mine.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more pics projects or watever :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

oops, sorry for the big pic


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 22 2009, 09:38 PM~15747986
> *more pics projects or watever :biggrin:
> *



OK project 64 well underway :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15685296
> *LOL :biggrin:  SUP EC
> *



wuts up der big homie :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Nov 23 2009, 02:01 PM~15753722
> *OK project 64 well underway :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT ALREADY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Nov 23 2009, 02:06 PM~15754648
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: Proper!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great topic


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MINE STILL LOOKS THE SAME LOL


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15755337
> *MINE STILL LOOKS THE SAME LOL
> 
> 
> ...



I need to come down there and get your car goin for ya or what!? lol


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15759315
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i like that :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 23 2009, 06:51 PM~15756997
> *I need to come down there and get your car goin for ya or what!? lol
> *


i think you need to bro  just been ALOT going on at ounce and it hard to put progress on that car right now, but begining of the year should be a better day for us both tho bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 23 2009, 10:11 PM~15759315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea she nasty :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

Great pic :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > SUP HOMIES, NICE RIDES
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

that orange rag is super clean!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Nov 19 2009, 03:17 PM~15716495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always loved that car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 23 2009, 09:02 PM~15760925
> *i think you need to bro   just been ALOT going on at ounce and it hard to put progress on that car right now, but begining of the year should be a better day for us both tho bro
> *



Well I hope everything is alright with you. It's hard in these times to work on a car. Hard to justify the money sometimes. I'm getting close to the point where I need to spend another load of cash to move forward and I simply don't have it.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15761791
> *ghetto fabulous cc.
> *


wow :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 03:15 AM~15763584
> *Well I hope everything is alright with you. It's hard in these times to work on a car. Hard to justify the money sometimes. I'm getting close to the point where I need to spend another load of cash to move forward and I simply don't have it.
> *


my father just past on the5th so im taking day at a time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 02:14 PM~15767725
> *my father just past on the5th so im taking day at a time
> *


sorry to hear that homie. i lost my pops 3 years ago. its hard to deal with.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 01:14 PM~15767725
> *my father just past on the5th so im taking day at a time
> *



yeah sorry to hear that man.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 03:14 PM~15767725
> *my father just past on the5th so im taking day at a time
> *


sorry to hear that homie..I know it's not easy to loose someone close but sooner or later we will all be in the same spot...anyway stay strong homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 24 2009, 04:50 PM~15767968
> *sorry to hear that homie. i lost my pops 3 years ago. its hard to deal with.
> *


man its super hard to deal cuz it was so fast, now helping moms with everything papper work wise and bills are crazzy, wish i had 1 more day to talk to my dad


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 24 2009, 05:37 PM~15768378
> *sorry to hear that homie..I know it's not easy to loose someone close but sooner or later we will all be in the same spot...anyway stay strong homie
> *


yea i know he watchin down on us and i know we will see him again 1 day


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 24 2009, 05:05 PM~15768087
> *yeah sorry to hear that man.
> *


i think i mite dedicate the build to my pops


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 04:07 PM~15768646
> *i think i mite dedicate the build to my pops
> *


Keep your head up homie and keep the faith  
R.I.P. Your Pops :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks homie means alot guys


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any help on quarters and moldings let me know what yall got that i can use for my build would apriciate that


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

my old 64 impala


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

niceeeeee :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 02:07 PM~15768646
> *i think i mite dedicate the build to my pops
> *


 Sorry to hear about your loss. Good idea on the build.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 02:21 PM~15768778
> *thanks homie means alot guys
> *


Keep your head up and be strong Bro. I have to do the same! They are with us always!!! Thought and Prayers are with You!!

Al


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 09:42 PM~15783632
> *my old 64 impala
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH WAS HARD


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 26 2009, 12:10 AM~15783978
> *Sorry to hear about your loss.  Good idea on the build.
> *


still debating on if i want to or not? he wasent into lowriders lol he was mor a og hot rod type of guy he loved vw1s to i think about getting somthing older and do it for pops


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2009, 12:18 AM~15784078
> *Keep your head up and be strong Bro. I have to do the same! They are with us always!!! Thought and Prayers are with You!!
> 
> Al
> *


thanks bro im tryin my best plus i got to hold my fam down im the man n charge now, just being there for my mom n lil bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 25 2009, 11:39 PM~15784364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something about black foes


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

black n chrome is always a classic look homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what you know ted :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 26 2009, 12:23 AM~15785690
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gotta love a murdered out black non SS rag


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

o yessss


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15768646
> *i think i mite dedicate the build to my pops
> *


"Padre 64"


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

nice 64's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 26 2009, 02:49 PM~15789741
> *"Padre 64"
> *


good title


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 26 2009, 05:11 PM~15792281
> *good title
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 25 2009, 11:06 PM~15786075
> *gotta love a murdered out black non SS rag
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Nov 26 2009, 10:49 AM~15789741
> *"Padre 64"
> *


PERFECT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 26 2009, 10:13 PM~15794544
> *PERFECT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Nov 25 2009, 08:42 PM~15783632
> *my old 64 impala
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GUESS WHOS THIS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2009, 01:47 AM~15804086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Zeus


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

love this pic 
fuk the police


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Nov 28 2009, 02:28 PM~15806796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 28 2009, 05:28 PM~15806483
> *love this pic
> fuk the police
> 
> ...


pull that ss over its in the wrong topic lol :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2009, 09:03 PM~15809127
> *pull that ss over its in the wrong topic lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15809127
> *pull that ss over its in the wrong topic lol :biggrin:
> *


bahaha


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 30 2009, 02:08 AM~15819563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pull it over son!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pako_@Nov 30 2009, 01:08 AM~15819563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



It says "IMPALA" but it looks like an SS

:cheesy:


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 25 2009, 11:16 PM~15784852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 30 2009, 03:13 AM~15819732
> *pull it over son!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## sick with it (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 09:04 PM~15839674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 09:04 PM~15839674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn that color is sex!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15839674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sex :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 4 2009, 07:58 AM~15868707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 4 2009, 06:58 AM~15868707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:03 AM~15877397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eazy Muthaphukkin E!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

^^Clean car, but wrong topic. (NON ss)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15889736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IMPwiTaLIMP62_@Dec 6 2009, 06:15 PM~15889779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 6 2009, 02:31 PM~15889913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pull over the SS. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 5 2009, 05:38 PM~15882306
> *Eazy Muthaphukkin E!
> *


LOL AND HE HOPPIN A 63 :roflmao:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 11 2009, 04:13 AM~15942405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 09:04 AM~15945618
> *LOL AND HE HOPPIN A 63 :roflmao:
> *


Yep, aint much cruizin and 64 in that t-shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 10 2009, 10:53 PM~15944513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 4 2009, 07:58 AM~15868707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats fresh, yall aint bullshitting with them bud lights i see lol :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 01:11 PM~15948750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:50 AM~15936189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is fuckin sweet!


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 11:11 AM~15948750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: l:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

heres some from one of the homies in the club


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 12:11 PM~15948750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 19 2009, 12:01 AM~16026096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 19 2009, 05:01 PM~16026096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 22 2009, 11:38 PM~16060214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean, even with the fat whites :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 22 2009, 03:38 PM~16060214
> *
> 
> 
> ...



slap some skirts on this one!


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 11:04 PM~15839674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 10 2009, 11:53 PM~15944513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 10 2009, 10:53 PM~15944513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most important aspects of a custom car is it's stance. MOST lowriders do not have a good one do to their hydraulics and tire/wheel selection and size. This picture shows a perfect stance. It's lowered and adjusted correctly. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 24 2009, 04:55 PM~16081481
> *One of the most important aspects of a custom car is it's stance. MOST lowriders do not have a good one do to their hydraulics and tire/wheel selection and size. This picture shows a perfect stance. It's lowered and adjusted correctly.  :biggrin:
> *



you don't think this car has adjustable suspension?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:58 AM~16076859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


home grown texas made. one of my favorite non SS rags thats been putting it down tight for many years now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the perfect stance is to lower the ass just a lil bit then its perfect :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Dec 24 2009, 10:58 AM~16076859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always loved this rag, super clean


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 24 2009, 07:23 PM~16081648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have seen this ride on many occasions very nice!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

does anyone know the atual paint code or color name used on that blue rag?


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 19 2009, 01:12 AM~16025741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Dec 24 2009, 07:29 PM~16082085
> *does anyone know the atual paint code or color name used on that blue rag?
> *


pm top dog 64 thats his car


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Dec 24 2009, 08:58 AM~16076859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Dec 24 2009, 04:55 PM~16081481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 4 2009, 07:58 AM~15868707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Do-Re-Mi but I don't sing mother fucker, I kick shit with the King Mother Fucker!"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 7 2009, 12:07 AM~15589696
> *Good topic ..l.l. I prefer the non ss myself but,,, I do have buckets from an ss in mine....... Not in ss pattern tho
> I just like how the trim goes along the curvature of the body & divides the upper from the lower & how it gives you that nice little "Mural Section"
> *





your right about the mural section and again your right about the great topic but, you have to get the bench seat. i 've had 2 different 64 impala rags, 1 ss and now i own a regular impala,(non ss) and boy let me tell you, when your ride is running extra smooth, looking sharp, feeling like your glowing in the dark, playing that one slow jam song that you dig, rolling with your girl and you want her close,,,,,,,,what are you going to do, have her sit down on the center console? :dunno: :no:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the famouse 64 rip to the homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Dec 29 2009, 10:30 AM~16121309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These muthafuckers are tight!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 10:18 AM~16121217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is jus fuckin beautiful man.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 1 2009, 09:04 PM~15839674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dream car rite there


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 10 2009, 09:50 AM~15936189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: now THATS a fuckin 3wheel for ya.. u could high five that shit! sick pic homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 31 2009, 01:34 PM~16146385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


locked up!! :cheesy: i love this impala homie. i saw the spread in streetlow, and fell in love with the way u had ur trunk set up done with the panels and everything. sick car brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u beat me to it lol happy new years duece


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 02:20 AM~16159275
> *u beat me to it lol happy new years duece
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...happy new year homie, all the best!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats all I got you can do the rest :biggrin:


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impsterman_@Jul 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14381404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 2 2010, 03:28 AM~16159347
> *Thats all I got you can do the rest :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 1 2010, 11:26 PM~16159335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16154646
> *locked up!!  :cheesy: i love this impala homie. i saw the spread in streetlow, and fell in love with the way u had ur trunk set up done with the panels and everything. sick car brother :thumbsup:
> *


I love it too, although i wasnt the one who had it made. I bought the car from the previous owner stated in the magazine. Credit is all his, homies hydraulics and bowtie connection that made it happen. Im just happy to roll it, doing small upgrades to it every now and then.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16161428
> *post more pics of it :biggrin:
> *


Allright, one more.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 2 2010, 12:39 PM~16161646
> *Allright, one more.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Jan 2 2010, 11:44 AM~16161259
> *I love it too, although i wasnt the one who had it made. I bought the car from the previous owner stated in the magazine. Credit is all his, homies hydraulics and bowtie connection that made it happen. Im just happy to roll it, doing small upgrades to it every now and then.
> *


beautiful either way. im glad its in good hands with u :biggrin: stay rollin low brotha. canmt wait to see more of those upgrades


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters! 

Alicia Luna









Monique Luna









Very proud of these! :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 4 2010, 08:13 AM~16176755
> *beautiful either way. im glad its in good hands with u  :biggrin: stay rollin low brotha. canmt wait to see more of those upgrades
> *


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 4 2010, 05:58 AM~16177681
> *Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> 
> Alicia Luna
> ...


beautiful ladies and a beautiful ride here.. that paint looks like straight glass, n the shaved molddings make it look sleek :thumbsup: x2


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

Lux salt lake


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 4 2010, 05:58 AM~16177681
> *Check these out fellas. These 2 ladies are Al's daughters!
> 
> Alicia Luna
> ...


nice pics


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADDY925_@Jan 4 2010, 06:08 PM~16183794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S$L$C$_@Jan 4 2010, 01:24 PM~16180638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color. :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:47 PM~16185250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOI LAYINLOW_@Jan 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16185327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey thats an SS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## ~LAYTOWNLOCO~ (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:54 PM~16185349
> *hey thats an SS.... :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## LA$WestSide$Ryder (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 08:59 PM~16185436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 29 2009, 09:30 AM~16121309
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love this !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16185436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Jan 4 2010, 08:16 PM~16185731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 5 2010, 06:35 AM~16189075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 4 2010, 10:28 PM~16187635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> :worship: :worship: Motivation! :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 5 2010, 10:35 AM~16189071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this :uh:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 09:50 AM~16243136
> *what color is this :uh:
> *


light crip.... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS THINKING OF DOING MY CAR THAT COLOR, BUT IT LOOKS LIKE A LITE BLUE OR LITE GREEN?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 10 2010, 11:23 AM~16243544
> *light crip.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :|


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 4 2010, 07:59 PM~16185436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore of the setup


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 06:50 AM~16243136
> *what color is this :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THE HOMIES 5DUECES 4, SHITS SICK!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 05:19 PM~16246898
> *
> 
> 
> ...



big enough rear tires?


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 02:11 AM~16251952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shiiiiit there is my bucket :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EASTBAYALLDAY_@Dec 28 2009, 12:23 PM~16111458
> *"Do-Re-Mi but I don't sing mother fucker, I kick shit with the King Mother Fucker!"
> *


"Ice Cube will clock the cash/Rock the the mass/And if you run up/I'll sock your ass (bing)"


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 04:13 PM~16246832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 11 2010, 05:11 PM~16256272
> *big enough rear tires?
> *


THEY CAN DO THAT AT HOP COMPITITIONS TO GET BIGGER INCHES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 10 2010, 10:50 AM~16243136
> *what color is this :uh:
> *


looks like Kerry Green, I think it was 61 impala color.


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 12:13 AM~16246832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color
 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Got a question.
Im sure this wont make that big of a difference, im going to change the bushings on the rear trailing arms but the exhaust is blocking the upper hole so i cant get the screw out. So im thinking of cutting the screw off piece by piece til i can get the trailing arm out, switch the bushings and then mount it back on the lower holes on the frame with new screws.

This is not my frame, just to give you an idea on how it looks (mounted on the lower holes):









So what do you think, will I even feel any deifference? Except from the new bushings?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

can u unbolt the exhuast?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 11:42 AM~16265119
> *can u unbolt the exhuast?
> *


x2


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 11 2010, 08:03 PM~16260071
> *THEY CAN DO THAT AT HOP COMPITITIONS TO GET BIGGER INCHES
> *



ahhhh that makes sense


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 13 2010, 01:07 AM~16273501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16273477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 13 2010, 01:06 AM~16273477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sittin nice!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 12 2010, 04:42 PM~16265119
> *can u unbolt the exhuast?
> *


Nope, its been spotwelded.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cut the spot weld and re spot it?


----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 03:35 PM~16276075
> *cut the spot weld and re spot it?
> *


Hehe, seems like alot of work just to get the damn thing off. 
Whats wrong with the lower holes on the bracket?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 07:52 PM~16283870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all 3 of these are sick


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 07:52 PM~16283870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 03:06 AM~16298555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that color. :biggrin: Any interior pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 13 2010, 08:46 PM~16283778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 01:59 AM~16297640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any one what color this is???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 07:06 AM~16298555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO TIGHT ARE THOSE 14S? GOTTA LOVE Zs :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 06:06 AM~16298555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 1948 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Jan 13 2010, 02:21 PM~16279961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice and simple


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

here's mine

















 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for the comments guys  yes those are 14" Z's with color matched lip, hub and nipples










heres pics of the 46year old saddle interior, still the OG one. these are the first pics when i got the car though, the "not smoke" sticker aint there anymore and i installed a og pushbutton radio in the dash again




























originaly build in the GM antwerp plant in belgium so its km/h










new saddle carpet is on its way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GET OUT OF HERE, THAT 64 BUILT IN BELGIEM


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup, chevrolets were build in belgium until 1968, then they started importing them from usa  

actualy "kits" where imported from usa until 68, that means containers came from the tarrytown plant and were filled with parts and the cars where assembled and painted here to be sold in europe, thats why the paint codes are completely different then the ones you find on the vin tags of usa chevy's because they used the same codes as Opel cars here.

my car never touched usa roads in its life, it got sold to some rich guy near St Tropez (France) in 1964 and spended most of its life there until 1998 when it came to Belgium

and you guys thougd you knew it all :biggrin: i even heard story's that belgian made chevy's are even assembled better because a chevy here was 'high class' like a cadillac is in usa


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damn thats sum cool shit, so you bragging now huh lol :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 04:18 PM~16337218
> *yup, chevrolets were build in belgium until 1968, then they started importing them from usa
> 
> actualy "kits" where imported from usa until 68, that means containers came from the tarrytown plant and were filled with parts and the cars where assembled and painted here to be sold in europe, thats why the paint codes are completely different then the ones you find on the vin tags of usa chevy's because they used the same codes as Opel cars here.
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 06:02 PM~16337521
> *damn thats sum cool shit, so you bragging now huh lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i've been doing some research since i got it

heres how the tag plate looks like










some codes are the same but other ones are different and don't even know what some stand for (like the GVW and PVA)

if you ever see one like this in the states then its some crazy guy that imported one from here to there (witch i doubt would happen though :biggrin: )


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 01:54 PM~16340865
> *:biggrin:  i've been doing some research since i got it
> 
> heres how the tag plate looks like
> ...


the GMs sold new in Australia had different cowl tags as well... made it a pain in the ass for decoding


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 19 2010, 03:29 AM~16336212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint that a bitch...... :biggrin: shit thats crazy


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Jan 13 2010, 04:21 PM~16279961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that shawn did years back? if so i remember it when it was in his shop. always loved it. just clean and simple.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 01:54 PM~16340865
> *:biggrin:  i've been doing some research since i got it
> 
> heres how the tag plate looks like
> ...


GVW = gross vehicle weight not sure about PVA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Jan 19 2010, 06:54 AM~16336833
> *here's mine
> 
> 
> ...


clean 64 nice colour combo


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 06:04 AM~16336883
> *thanks for the comments guys    yes those are 14" Z's with color matched lip, hub and nipples
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ttt for more badass pics


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jan 28 2010, 02:01 PM~16441823
> *clean 64 nice colour combo
> *


thanks, It's a little greener in person, looks blue in the pics, but it's teal. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

for the 64 owners with monroofs, do you got to cut the moonroof bucket to make it sit flush with the top??? is it alright to cut the flange off the bucket??


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 26 2010, 02:40 PM~16418302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 badass!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 1 2010, 11:06 AM~16477496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics! Real Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 1 2010, 12:06 PM~16477496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 more pics please


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 1 2010, 12:06 PM~16477496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that color on the 64´s.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 11:52 PM~16518718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE HOMIES JIMMIE'S CAR FROM CONNECTED VENTURA CO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 02:01 AM~16537784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass  :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 05:01 AM~16537784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get inserts like this just the meterial? i got some 1 to do mine just need the og serts?? ,ime are like that and going for the same look


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 11:43 PM~11723748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 8 2010, 09:56 PM~16555780
> *where can i get inserts like this just the meterial? i got some 1 to do mine just need the og serts?? ,ime are like that and going for the same look
> *


Cars Inc.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 01:01 AM~16537784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Feb 4 2010, 03:12 AM~16508603
> *I love that color on the 64´s.
> *


Me too. More pics! :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16564876
> *Cars Inc.
> *


Og unlimited has them for a better price
they are in Seattle he is on layitlow as og unlimited or slicksheezy . I am gettin mine from him.
206-824-6569


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

FRESH64


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Scanned this a couple of days ago.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 9 2010, 11:53 PM~16568598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2010, 11:05 PM~16568731
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Its not quite on ur level yet Skim, but its gettin there :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 7 2010, 02:01 AM~16537784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16568598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colour :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Feb 10 2010, 04:18 AM~16570085
> *nice colour :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot homie! its Inferno Red metallic :cheesy:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 10:04 AM~16336883
> *thanks for the comments guys    yes those are 14" Z's with color matched lip, hub and nipples
> 
> 
> ...



looks great... exactly like my interior :biggrin:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 01:07 PM~16570241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice color.
What is it???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

always clean u aint never sell it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 9 2010, 09:38 PM~16568392
> *Og unlimited has them for a better price
> they are in Seattle he is on layitlow as og unlimited or slicksheezy . I am gettin mine from him.
> 206-824-6569
> *


What brand interior?


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 10 2010, 11:49 PM~16577708
> *always clean u aint never sell it
> *


it's one of those deals that if someone comes along with the money i'll sell it. If not then I don't have a problem keeping it. I don't have to sell


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 4 2010, 11:52 PM~16518718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 19 2010, 01:29 AM~16336212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 06:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 03:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look sweet to me Bro!!! Very Nice!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats going to look bad when all the trim back on


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 03:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 64.  I have a hardtop the same color, that came with the spoke hubcaps as well.  What kind of paint did you use on the dash? Tha same as the rest of the car? It looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 04:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 16 2010, 01:39 AM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine :0 :0 soooo beautifull


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

i need your guys help :biggrin: any body know the size of the holes in the 1/4 panel for the rear antennas? i got my car in the paint shop but i want to drill the holes before they paint it, only thing is i dont have my antennas to measure.thanks in advance :biggrin: 

heres a sample if the hole im talking about


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16637164
> *i need your guys help :biggrin:  any body know the size of the holes in the 1/4 panel for the rear antennas? i got my car in the paint shop but i want to drill the holes before they paint it, only thing is i dont have my antennas to measure.thanks in advance :biggrin:
> 
> heres a sample if the hole im talking about
> ...


its not a big deal to drill them after, just throw some tape down, done it plenty of times :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you aint got 1 on the other side?? if so go off that 1


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2010, 04:59 AM~16638165
> *you aint got 1 on the other side?? if so go off that 1
> *


No I had mine in the front :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Feb 17 2010, 02:06 AM~16637164
> *i need your guys help :biggrin:  any body know the size of the holes in the 1/4 panel for the rear antennas? i got my car in the paint shop but i want to drill the holes before they paint it, only thing is i dont have my antennas to measure.thanks in advance :biggrin:
> 
> heres a sample if the hole im talking about
> ...



here you go


----------



## 13foxtrot (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 07:07 AM~16570241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice color :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 04:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful 64 love the colour :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16622830
> *Beautiful 64.   I have a hardtop the same color, that came with the spoke hubcaps as well.   What kind of paint did you use on the dash?  Tha same as the rest of the car?  It looks good.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! YEA ITS THE SAME PAINT..


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Feb 15 2010, 11:08 PM~16622369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 17 2010, 06:03 PM~16644272
> *THANKS HOMIE!! YEA ITS THE SAME PAINT..
> *


Well, it looks great. Very nice Four.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Street rides (Apr 28, 2007)

little some thing something


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the body is tight :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

My sixty-four...


Before the seventy-two spoke D's

*Circa 1990*









After

*Circa 1990*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Looney









Block


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

awesome another saddle tan 64!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## bugkilla (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 21 2010, 03:13 AM~16676190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bugkilla (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Street rides_@Feb 17 2010, 11:05 PM~16647151
> *little some thing something
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

T


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I NEED SOME DOOR PANELS SUPER BAD, ANY HELP??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.










tupelo, mississippi piss break



















now its in Kansas city getting lifted


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 09:18 AM~16710333
> *my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.
> 
> 
> ...


I totally feelin the gangsta back window.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 01:08 AM~16707085
> *I NEED SOME DOOR PANELS SUPER BAD, ANY HELP??
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2010, 05:55 PM~16714144
> *
> *


So u want brand new or just some old used ones?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 08:18 AM~16710333
> *my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great , Skim.  White cars can look beautiful if done right. Yours looks awesome, love the black top and moulding stripe.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16714983
> *Looks great , Skim.   White cars can look beautiful if done right.  Yours looks awesome, love the black top and moulding stripe.
> *


Thanks. U don't see a lot of white lowriders these days. Its just a clean simple look nothing spectacular.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 24 2010, 02:04 PM~16711658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

yo skim shits looking hella good!! Damn i wanna vert!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 10:18 AM~16710333
> *my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> SUP HOMIES, NICE RIDES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 12:18 PM~16710333
> *my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.
> 
> 
> ...


that came out fucking tight!! damn homie you be getting cars done from every where, guess thats whats hard work is paid for :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 08:41 PM~16715777
> *yo skim shits looking hella good!! Damn i wanna vert!!!
> *


Thanks bra, just trying to have it ready for the 97.9 show march 21st in dallas


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 9 2010, 09:55 PM~16568624
> *Scanned this a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Feb 24 2010, 07:16 PM~16716205
> *what color is this?
> *


Goldwood Yellow


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16716190
> *Thanks bra, just trying to have it ready for the 97.9 show march 21st in dallas
> *


 :0  hope to see it!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 24 2010, 11:22 PM~16718103
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


some interior pics while it was getting finished


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 12:48 PM~11720516
> *THA HOMIES 5DUECE 64 DROP
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 9 2010, 07:10 PM~16564884
> *Real nice
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 24 2010, 12:04 PM~16711658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Ageless Built...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 PM~16727528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> Ageless Built...
> [/quote
> 
> 
> what is the dial on the base of the speedo cluster? is that for cruise control?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 15 2010, 12:59 AM~16297640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COLD HARD CASH ONE OF MY FAVORITE HARD TOPS


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 24 2010, 12:04 PM~16711658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2010, 11:18 AM~16710333
> *my rag on the long treck back from Davids in north carolina.
> 
> 
> ...


Skim! that foe looks gangsta...love the roof :wow:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> > Ageless Built...
> > [/quote
> > what is the dial on the base of the speedo cluster? is that for cruise control?
> 
> ...


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)

MY 64 CHAMPAGNE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Feb 26 2010, 12:45 PM~16733819
> *yep
> *


Nice....


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 11:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just beautiful


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

they kick ass in champagne, at first i wanted to go with another color but when i redo her i'm staying in the champagne area because i love it :yes:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2010, 06:35 AM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMN! These have to be the nicest roof paterns I've ever seen :0 :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Miss mine  :buttkick:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

wow looks like it had all the goodies on her :cheesy:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 09:06 AM~16741010
> *wow looks like it had all the goodies on her :cheesy:
> *


She was loaded I called Killer Korona 


Came out in Lowrider Mag. July 09 :roflmao: :roflmao: What a story


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so that was your car?? its in mia now huh?? buddy looks crazzy :uh:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16740954
> *Miss mine   :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 VERY CLEAN AND WELL BUILT, SAW THIS CAR IN PERSON !! BEAUTIFUL
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 09:45 AM~16741208
> *so that was your car?? its in mia now huh?? buddy looks crazzy :uh:
> *


Looks like the same car LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Here is the link when I had for sale on here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=360403


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 27 2010, 09:57 AM~16741275
> *VERY CLEAN AND WELL BUILT, SAW THIS CAR IN PERSON !! BEAUTIFUL
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks one of the ones that got away  hope to have a couple out soon :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 08:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really clean


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 01:12 PM~16741358
> *Thanks one of the ones that got away  hope to have a couple out soon :biggrin:
> *


DAMN A COUPLE :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 05:31 PM~16741122
> *She was loaded I called Killer Korona
> 
> 
> ...


Why did LRM wrote about it like it was somekind of project that the new owner finished? Looked pretty all done to me.
:dunno:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 11:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I want those blinds soo bad :angry:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

pics from last weekend 2/20/10


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2010, 10:42 AM~16741547
> *Why did LRM wrote about it like it was somekind of project that the new owner finished? Looked pretty all done to me.
> :dunno:
> *


This is what he pmed me I guess when you are in it for the money not the love of lowriding it's not the same Well sore subject I spend 3 weeks 7days sun up to sundown money out of my own pocket to have this car ready go to Florida and show my work(I wanted it to be clean and fresh when it made it out there) and then that story comes out :uh: LOL oh well old news dont beleive what you read DAMN IT !!!


Personal Message
hustler2919 Re:IMP, Jul 26 2009, 05:47 PM 


Baller Poster


Group: Members
Posts: 472
Member No.: 55,293
Joined: Sep 2007



FIRST OFF AINT NOBODY DISCREDITING YOUR WORK. THE VERT WAS AMAZING AND ME AS WELL AS ANYBODY THAT KNOWS U SHOULD KNOW THAT. BY FAR U ARE ONE OF THE BEST CAR BUILDERS IVE SEEN AND IVE TRAVELED EVERYWHERE LOOKING 4 IMPALAS. AND SECOND LIKE I SAID WHY WOULD I HAVE TOLD HIM I BUILT IT AND USED ALL THE PEOPLE U TOLD ME THAT DID THE WORK. THINK ABOUT IT MAKES NO SENCE.. I HAVE NEVER NOR TILL THIS DAY HAVE SAID I BUILT THE CAR OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT I DONT EVEN REALLY GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT. EVEN THE DUDE THAT TOOK THE PICTURES KNEW I GOT IT LIKE THAT BECAUSE HE SAW IT AT A SHOW AND HE KNOWS MY HOMEBOYS PLUS I TOLD HIM. BUT I GUESS HE PROBABLY FIXED THE STORY UP 2 MAKE IT LOOK GOOD. THATS HOW IT WAS BELIEVE WHAT U WANT. MAD PROPS 2 U AND EVERYONE HERE KNOWS WATS UP 2. STOP TRIPIN. AND FUCK EVERYONE WHO TALKS SHIT. WHY DONT U JUST PRINT THIS AND SHOW EVERYONE SO IT COULD MAKE U FEEL BETTER.
HOLLA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 27 2010, 09:42 PM~16744687
> *pics from last weekend 2/20/10
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 10:31 AM~16741122
> *She was loaded I called Killer Korona
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie made it sound like you couldnt finish it but looks like it was finished when he got it :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2010, 11:42 AM~16741547
> *Why did LRM wrote about it like it was somekind of project that the new owner finished? Looked pretty all done to me.
> :dunno:
> *


lol beat me :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

what do you all more prefer on a 64 with looks 13's or 14's?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13's on any impala thats the only way to roll


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: ill take your word for it i know you always being a impala man :biggrin: 13's it will be


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG+Feb 28 2010, 03:14 AM~16744896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah shit like that makes me wonder what some people are made of...
Like I would state that I took over the name "Skim" from some toy and made it big LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 27 2010, 06:42 PM~16744687
> *pics from last weekend 2/20/10
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 8 2008, 12:52 AM~12096788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

> > Nice
> 
> 
> What color is this? Silver-Blue Metallic or Aqua Azure?


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 30 2009, 06:48 PM~12861471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 12:18 AM~16747481
> *damn homie made it sound like you couldnt finish it but looks like it was finished when he got it :uh:
> *


Ya it was all done He drove it back to LA 2 1/2hour south of me , the only thing he did from this photo shoot was add the fuzzy dice to the rear view mirror and added bowtie front plates I did have a new top put on it and got the in dash A/C going when he bought it but I had and did the work fuck took Vacation time to get it looking tip top installed new intake ( old one was fading ) rebuilt the complete front end replace a couple mouldings front bumper license plate panel replaced center back bumper ( car had road wear I drove didnt let it sit in the garage) alot at my own expence I guess he sold it to a guy in New York after Oh well when its for the money some people dont care this is from his PM "I HAVE NEVER NOR TILL THIS DAY HAVE SAID I BUILT THE CAR OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT I DONT EVEN REALLY GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT. " That shows he didnt give a fuck as you that build cars know the commitment that we put in to these cars only to see someone else get the credit thats fucked up SO DONT BELEIVE WHAT YOU READ


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: *TIGHT*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2010, 12:24 AM~16747524
> *13's on any impala thats the only way to roll
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 2 2010, 07:18 AM~16769988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 06:36 PM~16774543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Feb 28 2010, 02:21 AM~16747509
> *what do you all more prefer on a 64 with looks 13's or 14's?
> *


14s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY FRONT DRUM IS LOCKED UP HOW TO I GET IT UNSTUCK? IM HAVING TROUBLE TAKING IT OFF?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 04:40 PM~16787363
> *MY FRONT DRUM IS LOCKED UP HOW TO I GET IT UNSTUCK? IM HAVING TROUBLE TAKING IT OFF?
> *


At the bottom of the drum there is a slot. You can reach the adjuster through there. Use a driver to turn the wheel and loosen the brakes.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i did it aint budging


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 07:15 PM~16788925
> *i did it aint budging
> *


HEAT AND HAMMER?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16788925
> *i did it aint budging
> *


If its not a drum u plan to use I smack that bitch with a sledge hammer and bust that bitch off. If u plan on keeping the drum hit it hard but not too hard all the way around it where the brake shoes make contact because sometimes moisture gets in there and fuses the shoes to the drum. That will usually crack it loose.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 04:36 PM~16774543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy fuckin wow that looks awesome!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 3 2010, 07:54 PM~16789471
> *If its not a drum u plan to use I smack that bitch with a sledge hammer and bust that bitch off. If u plan on keeping the drum hit it hard but not too hard all the way around it where the brake shoes make contact because sometimes moisture gets in there and fuses the shoes to the drum. That will usually crack it loose.
> *


i fucked up my 58 edsel roundup (2dr wagon) drum this way but sometimes theres no alternative.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 11 2008, 11:14 AM~11837261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Feb 27 2010, 09:31 AM~16741122
> *She was loaded I called Killer Korona
> 
> 
> ...


does he know he has a hole in his pants?
how do you grow up in a lower-middle class in a wealthy class area?if you live in a wealthy class area you gotta be in the middle-wealthy class


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 03:55 PM~16824388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice combo - not many white / black


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 11:55 PM~16824388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Imma check it out at the 97.9 show!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2010, 04:05 PM~16829694
> * Imma check it out at the 97.9 show!!
> *


see u there homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 8 2010, 01:06 PM~16829254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16824388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 8 2010, 05:55 AM~16824388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks for the  fellas!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Mar 8 2010, 02:46 AM~16825742
> * nice combo - not many white / black
> *


Yep and to think I almost did the same but dark green / white :0


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 9 2010, 06:59 PM~16835775
> *Yep and to think I almost did the same but dark green / white :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Mar 9 2010, 02:27 AM~16835922
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NEVER REALLY WAS A FAN OF THE BOOTY ON ANYTHING AFTER A 6O. I LIKE THAT 4 THO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

me to but some do look good on them but still woulnt do it :biggrin:


----------



## rickys64 (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2010, 06:45 PM~16849806
> *me to but some do look good on them but still woulnt do it :biggrin:
> *


X2. 
I remember when the car i bought was for sale, it had the booty kit on all the pics i saw of it. They had taken it off and we agreed not to include it in the deal, today i dont regret it. 
It can look good on some cars after 1960 but i personally wouldnt put it on any Impala manufactured after 1960.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 10 2010, 03:27 PM~16852080
> *X2.
> I remember when the car i bought was for sale, it had the booty kit on all the pics i saw of it. They had taken it off and we agreed not to include it in the deal, today i dont regret it.
> It can look good on some cars after 1960 but i personally wouldnt put it on any Impala manufactured after 1960.
> ...


x2.sometimes i think they look good on 63's and a very few 64's


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 04:36 PM~16774543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 10 2010, 06:27 PM~16852080
> *X2.
> I remember when the car i bought was for sale, it had the booty kit on all the pics i saw of it. They had taken it off and we agreed not to include it in the deal, today i dont regret it.
> It can look good on some cars after 1960 but i personally wouldnt put it on any Impala manufactured after 1960.
> ...


yea love them on the 58 59 a760s , damn what i hella a differeance it made on your car good choice :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 10 2010, 07:20 PM~16847363
> *speaking of the 64, 1 1/2 week install.Just started today.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thats bad


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks man. I bought my skirt mounting hardware so they will be on as soon as the car gets lifted. I did a chrome 9" shortened lincoln rear end so it would clear and the chrome Y bar


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 10 2010, 10:18 PM~16854229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good with the new paint!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16867789
> *thanks man. I bought my skirt mounting hardware so they will be on as soon as the car gets lifted. I did a chrome 9" shortened lincoln rear end so it would clear and the chrome Y bar
> *


Did you wrap the frame?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16876693
> *Did you wrap the frame?
> *


nope. No wrap. I did this car with 6's and 8's lift and lay only. 6 batts, 2 pumps nothing more. I dont play hard on the switch. Now my 61 rag is full wrap everything front 2 back just because.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 08:18 PM~16874794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie, is that you!? :0


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Mar 13 2010, 06:45 PM~16879964
> *damn homie, is that you!? :0
> *


I believe thats JasonJ and his 64.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=120268&hl=


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 12 2010, 07:18 PM~16874794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 12 2010, 11:44 PM~16877640
> *nope. No wrap. I did this car with 6's and 8's lift and lay only. 6 batts, 2 pumps nothing more. I dont play hard on the switch. Now my 61 rag is full wrap everything front 2 back just because.
> *


Wow, I have damn near the same plans for my '64 rag but with aircraft pumps. Please post pics of it locked up since I'm still undecided how to go about the rear.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 10 2010, 07:18 PM~16854229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 14 2010, 03:41 PM~16887958
> *Wow, I have damn near the same plans for my '64 rag but with aircraft pumps. Please post pics of it locked up since I'm still undecided how to go about the rear.
> *


definitely!


----------



## RAG3NANAMI (Mar 7, 2010)

japanise 64impala badass


----------



## RAG3NANAMI (Mar 7, 2010)

japanise 1964 impla "black ice"


----------



## lowbody2 (Mar 7, 2010)

im looking a passenger side fender and a gas tank for a 1964 impala wagon. and does anyone know where i can get a full phantom grill for the same car.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 07:40 PM~16787363
> *MY FRONT DRUM IS LOCKED UP HOW TO I GET IT UNSTUCK? IM HAVING TROUBLE TAKING IT OFF?
> *


like Skim said bust it off it u aren;t going to use it

If you are what i do is i take a chisel and on teh backing plate side i chisel off the head that holds the spring to the brake shoe, then a pry bar will pull it off, 

you just have to know where all the springs go because they'll pop out


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yea i think ima get a sledge hammer and go at it, ima try disk brakes or i could always use the drums off a 4 door parts car, i just need to get the car rolling


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 10 2010, 03:20 AM~16847363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice rags!!!

Let me ask yall do yall have black or painted bellys? 

I cant make up my mind cuz i want it to look nice but still drive the shit out of it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 15 2010, 10:13 PM~16900875
> *yea i think ima get a sledge hammer and go at it, ima try disk brakes or i could always use the drums off a 4 door parts car, i just need to get the car rolling
> *


bust it loose!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard+Mar 10 2010, 05:27 PM~16852080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammitt!!!!! clean rags


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:14 PM~16900895
> *bust it loose!
> *


lol, but ima do black myself on the underside homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:14 PM~16900881
> *Nice rags!!!
> 
> Let me ask yall do yall have black or painted bellys?
> ...


mines white underneath like the body


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 16 2010, 03:09 AM~16903736
> *mines white underneath like the body
> *


   

I got the Raptor tintable spray onliner so it can match the paint


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Mar 16 2010, 04:14 AM~16900881
> *Nice rags!!!
> 
> Let me ask yall do yall have black or painted bellys?
> ...


Both belly and frame is painted black on mine.
But if i would do a frame-off resto on a Impala i would paint or powder coat the belly and frame to match the color of the car. And still drive the shit out of it.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 13 2010, 04:18 AM~16874794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT :rimshot: 




> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 2 2010, 07:18 AM~16769988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Ttt!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

MINE DON'T COMPARE TO THESE BAD ASS 64s BUT HERE IT IS


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *6quatro  Yesterday, 06:13 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats the truest image of lowriding. [email protected]#King Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 PM~16949421
> *ttt
> *


You holdin out on us!!


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 2 2010, 03:36 PM~16774543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the paint


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Mar 17 2010, 03:13 PM~16918934
> *MINE DON'T COMPARE  TO THESE BAD ASS 64s BUT HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


*i saw this at chevron*


----------



## RAG3NANAMI (Mar 7, 2010)

"MR BLVD"


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 21 2010, 01:10 AM~16950285
> *You holdin out on us!!
> *


I dont have any new pics with my new wheels and set up yet


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAG3NANAMI_@Mar 21 2010, 03:27 AM~16950878
> *"MR BLVD"
> 
> 
> ...


love this car


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 10 2010, 07:18 PM~16854229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 21 2010, 10:57 AM~16952582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@Mar 17 2010, 03:13 PM~16918934
> *MINE DON'T COMPARE  TO THESE BAD ASS 64s BUT HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16965702
> *
> 
> 
> ...



more pics :biggrin:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> "MR BLVD"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Selling my NOS 1964 Impala Driver side factory spotlight----NO RESERVE!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-64-NOS...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I THINK 5DUECE WAS LOOKING FOR 1!!!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 24 2010, 01:30 PM~16986172
> *I THINK 5DUECE WAS LOOKING FOR 1!!!
> *


I got one already but this one is nice too...still gonna bid on it :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*1964 IMPALAS TTMFT*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> > "MR BLVD"
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Mar 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16965702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

and the lower "show piece",only for combined packages


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUT THEY GOT ANOTHER CLUB NAME ON THEM??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 12:20 PM~17007218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 26 2010, 09:16 AM~17007189
> *BUT THEY GOT ANOTHER CLUB NAME ON THEM??
> *


I engraved them for customer :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 06:20 PM~17007218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what the run for??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 10:21 PM~17013843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW DAMN!!! :0 :biggrin: 

MOAR MOAR MOAR!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 26 2010, 11:25 PM~17013883
> *AWWWW DAMN!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> MOAR MOAR MOAR!!
> *


i will post some more this weekend after i put my skirts and zeniths on it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2010, 01:21 AM~17013843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17013914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!!

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2010, 09:30 PM~17013929
> *MOAR MOAR MOAR!!!!!
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


some old flicks that i had


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

skirts and striping be done this week.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got damnit skim :wow:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17029463
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>nice interior! 
more pics please,
 :biggrin: </span>


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17013914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW I LIKE THIS  WHO PAINTED IT


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17029477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Seeing fo's like this keeps me motivated to finish mine up!

I noticed you have your dash painted gloss black. Do you get any annoying glare from that? I'm debating whether to do a matter or glossy finish on my dash.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Mar 29 2010, 05:58 PM~17036307
> *Beautiful. Seeing fo's like this keeps me motivated to finish mine up!
> 
> I noticed you have your dash painted gloss black. Do you get any annoying glare from that? I'm debating whether to do a matter or glossy finish on my dash.
> *


you dont even notice it.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 09:05 PM~17029463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKIM WHEN I GROW UP i WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Mar 30 2010, 12:39 AM~17041038
> *SKIM WHEN I GROW UP i WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


FOOL U GOT THE 59'S I STILL NEVER HAD NO BOMB SHIT LIKE THAT :0


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17029463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17029477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that color combo!!!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 28 2010, 10:06 PM~17029477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!! Car looks wicked homie!!


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 29 2010, 12:06 AM~17029477
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn Tony!...car looks sweet man, love the hardtop inserts on your seats :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 29 2010, 07:16 AM~17031924
> *WOW I LIKE THIS   WHO PAINTED IT
> *


benny flores


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 30 2010, 04:38 PM~17046510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the new look!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Mar 30 2010, 07:41 AM~17042221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   thanks man, I always like hardtop inserts on rags


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17048481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 30 2010, 06:38 PM~17046510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love this 64 :0


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2010, 10:29 PM~17051492
> *love the new look!
> *



thank you homie


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :cheesy: :cheesy: nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OK 1 MORE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 02:29 AM~17063513
> *OK 1 MORE
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS NO WHERE NEAR THE END OF THIS CAR IN THIS TOPIC......THIS POST PROVED THAT....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

im ready to see it with the skirts


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 02:29 AM~17063513
> *OK 1 MORE
> 
> 
> ...


_*Skim the 64 lookin fuckin CLEAN!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 1 2010, 09:22 AM~17064740
> *Skim the 64 lookin fuckin CLEAN!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> OK 1 MORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 07:29 PM~17063513
> *OK 1 MORE
> 
> 
> ...



1 more skim I dare ya!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 26 2010, 10:29 PM~17013914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 4 looks like it's just bad ass, any full side shots? let's see what this looks like, postem up please


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 3 2010, 01:01 AM~17083305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 24 2010, 11:32 PM~16993838
> *your rag is fresh all red like that. zeus red hard top was the first car I seen with matching barrels
> *


RIP :angel: ZEUS IS LOWRIDING IF HEAVEN AND WAITING TO TAKE US TO THE BOULVARD A GOOD HOMIE


----------



## not2low (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not2low_@Apr 3 2010, 05:04 PM~17086213
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by not2low_@Apr 3 2010, 05:04 PM~17086213
> *
> *


LOOKIN REAL GUD


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Apr 3 2010, 06:30 AM~17082411
> *this 4 looks like it's just bad ass, any full side shots? let's see what this looks like, postem up please
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Mar 30 2010, 06:52 PM~17048481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 30 2010, 03:38 PM~17046510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> more


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

test fitting the skirts... :0


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:52 PM~17109200
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Pinstriped too? :nicoderm:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 05:52 PM~17109200
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Apr 5 2010, 07:33 AM~17099072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:47 AM~17109877
> *Pinstriped too? :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn I think I might mike Ms. Vanna Black better! :boink:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 5 2010, 11:52 PM~17109200
> *test fitting the skirts... :0
> 
> 
> ...


testing them was a good idea :biggrin: 
they look good


----------



## J.M.D (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J.M.D_@Apr 7 2010, 10:48 PM~17130748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 7 2010, 01:53 AM~17119998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn right it was a good day..... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Apr 8 2010, 06:54 AM~17132203
> *damn right it was a good day..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I just joined this club :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: well post it :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 11 2010, 04:41 PM~17160691
> *:cheesy: well post it  :cheesy:
> *


Its a project.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like a good start :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 11 2010, 05:29 PM~17160973
> *looks like a good start :cheesy:
> *


Its pretty solid. I will need a fender trunk lid and hood.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Feb 15 2010, 06:39 PM~16620384
> *THANKS!! FOR THE PROPS FELLAS!! ...HERE IS A COUPLE MORE FLICS, THE INTERIOR WAS NOT YET COMPLETED THOUGH!, I COULDNT FIND ANY BETTER PICS..... NEED TO TAKE NEW ONES!!
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 15 2010, 06:06 AM~16298555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Mar 10 2010, 08:18 PM~16854229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE VE CHINGON EL CARRO MAX


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2010, 06:56 AM~17164858
> *
> *


damn Juan you bought a sixfour :0 :0 welcome to the family bro :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Tampa LRM last weekend


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2010, 08:38 AM~17211396
> *Tampa LRM last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2010, 08:38 AM~17211396
> *Tampa LRM last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


This 64 was looking really good last weekend!!!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 15 2010, 06:29 AM~17199680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 17 2010, 04:14 PM~17222315
> *This 64 was looking really good last weekend!!!!!
> *


  thanks man. They shot it for Lowrider Magazine the next day so that was a really nice weekend in Tampa.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 16 2010, 11:38 AM~17211396
> *Tampa LRM last weekend
> 
> 
> ...


soo nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 16 2010, 08:01 AM~17210363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that thing is sick!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

Damn Skim looking nice,I always liked black tops with black rims


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bghds64_@Apr 18 2010, 01:15 PM~17228552
> *Damn Skim looking nice,I always liked black tops with black rims
> *


 :yes: some one should make a fest topic just for that :biggrin: i been thinkn about doing that to my car for a while


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Apr 5 2010, 06:33 AM~17099072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody know the paint code?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 18 2010, 05:39 PM~17229353
> *:yes: some one should make a fest topic just for that  :biggrin:  i been thinkn about doing that to my car for a while
> *


I'm stealing you're idea to start a topic. :biggrin: 
I hate the Raiders,but I love some Raidered out cars!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bghds64_@Apr 18 2010, 08:12 PM~17231788
> *I'm stealing you're idea to start a topic. :biggrin:
> I hate the Raiders,but I love some Raidered out cars!
> *


 :biggrin: i woulda started one but i dont know what to call it :dunno:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!! :biggrin: HERE IS MINE, TAMPA LRM SHOW.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Tucson Finest Picnic 2010


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Apr 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17251562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 17 2010, 04:16 PM~17222886
> * thanks man. They shot it for Lowrider Magazine the next day so that was a really nice weekend in Tampa.
> *


Congrats on LRM!!! :biggrin: Cant wait to see the issue!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> > Tucson Finest Picnic 2010
> 
> 
> Pics of the back!! Where does the pinstrip and silver leafing go???


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here you go Bro


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Heres another 81.7.TX


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

> > Tucson Finest Picnic 2010
> 
> 
> the 64 is lookin good,al


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 02:19 PM~17260953
> *Pics of the back!! Where does the pinstrip and silver leafing go???
> *


NICE


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Pics of the back!! Where does the pinstrip and silver leafing go???
> [/quo


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Apr 22 2010, 01:52 AM~17267934
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Apr 22 2010, 04:52 AM~17267934
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Apr 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17270230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O damn! :0 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: If your not in Texas Im doing that combo


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

64s are looking good. makes me want to sell my glasshouse and get me one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

big spook


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Page 100 :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I LIKE THE CUSTOM 6X9 ON THE BACK SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Heres mine.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 26 2010, 05:36 PM~17310329
> *Heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Homey!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 26 2010, 06:36 PM~17310329
> *Heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Apr 26 2010, 09:36 PM~17310329
> *Heres mine.
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH TIGHT


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Apr 26 2010, 08:25 PM~17312000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn that red looks sexy!



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can someone tell me what this is? just curious


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 04:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride.


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 27 2010, 08:45 PM~17322801
> *can someone tell me what this is? just curious
> 
> 
> ...


Optional 2nd ash tray. I have one in mine.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 01:47 AM~17327383
> *Optional 2nd ash tray. I have one in mine.
> *


oh,, thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 27 2010, 09:45 PM~17322801
> *can someone tell me what this is? just curious
> 
> 
> ...


damn i want 1 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 01:47 AM~17327383
> *Optional 2nd ash tray. I have one in mine.
> *


Yup. For cars with a/c.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Apr 26 2010, 08:25 PM~17312000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Apr 28 2010, 08:15 AM~17327977
> *Yup.  For cars with a/c.
> *


I have that too. :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 27 2010, 10:35 AM~17317843
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think this is on LA craigslist for sale  ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Apr 27 2010, 05:45 PM~17322801
> *can someone tell me what this is? just curious
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that was an extra ash tray for A/C cars due to the other ash tray being right below the a/c vent so when you went to flick your ashes they would blow back toward you and the car . That was my old 64 rag I had that ash tray for years like back in 94 95 was saving it for the right car shit I should have taken out all the acc. :buttkick:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

that's a really cool option

never heard of it before


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! Speachless


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 26 2010, 09:35 PM~16738538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*doing all of the 64 hard tops out there!!!!!!*


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Apr 26 2010, 08:25 PM~17312000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2009, 01:00 PM~13069229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam. I love this thread, nice 4....................


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Apr 28 2010, 01:26 PM~17331691
> *i think this is on LA craigslist for sale  ..... :thumbsup:
> *


yes it is..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 29 2010, 05:59 PM~17344984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 4 2010, 12:31 PM~17387978
> *Clean!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17344984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 12:21 PM~17398827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 29 2010, 04:59 PM~17344984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICC....


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@May 9 2010, 12:03 PM~17434864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

(Latin Kustoms CC, Pasadena, Texas)


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@May 9 2010, 03:03 PM~17434864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice! Looks familar :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 3 2010, 03:14 PM~17376258
> *yes it is..
> 
> 
> ...


i saw this in pomona,For sale too
im i right?!?!


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt i miss my 64 should be back from the paint shop some time next month


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Apr 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17347672
> *Dam.  I love this thread,  nice 4....................
> *


MORE PICS OF THAT BLUE 4


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 16 2010, 09:38 PM~17510702
> *ttt i miss my 64 should be back from the paint shop some time next month
> *


*wassup uce....post up some pics of the 4 when you get it back*


----------



## RND GRAFFIX (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 1 2010, 12:29 AM~17063513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Ride!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@May 10 2010, 10:39 PM~17450284
> *i saw this in pomona,For sale too
> im i right?!?!
> *











yep..still for sale


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 18 2010, 04:26 PM~17531279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 18 2010, 05:26 PM~17531279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much is it?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 18 2010, 05:19 PM~17531893
> *how much is it?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, *BIG ******

:0 :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 18 2010, 04:26 PM~17531279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

i have it on Cl for $20k...needs no metal work at all.virgin quarters and floors..Fact air/tilt..obo..i also have all the chrome pieces that are missing..jus no time to work on it


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## black87olds (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@May 22 2010, 03:24 PM~17571889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

to the top!... here my project !....


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jun 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17704072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

here is my project
























i have every moulding fresh, fresh bushings,solid floors, about 2500 in fresh parts, 
























hopefully i will send it to paint next weekend


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

the cleanest!!!








:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

my bucket just finshed frame swap


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17706688
> *here is my project
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 14 2010, 04:47 AM~17780007
> *Lucky!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie i pulled the motor out and it is almost ready to go to paint cuz i cant put all new moldings on a old paint.. just looking for the rite painter is the hardest thing... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 14 2010, 07:48 AM~17780509
> *thanks homie i pulled the motor out and it is almost ready to go to paint cuz i cant put all new moldings on a old paint.. just looking for the rite painter is the hardest thing...  :biggrin:
> *


perfect floors and power seat, good score


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 14 2010, 10:43 AM~17781769
> *perfect floors and power seat, good score
> *


i think imma put the power seat rails in my 62 though i really scored cuz i have a closet full of new mouldings and parts that came with this car..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 14 2010, 06:48 AM~17780509
> *thanks homie i pulled the motor out and it is almost ready to go to paint cuz i cant put all new moldings on a old paint.. just looking for the rite painter is the hardest thing...  :biggrin:
> *


what color you trying to go for??


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jun 14 2010, 04:39 PM~17784745
> *what color you trying to go for??
> *


Maybe a silver with a black top.. not sure though, any ideas?.. im not gonna cut it so im not gonna put a candy or patterns..


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 14 2010, 07:48 PM~17787177
> *Maybe a silver with a black top.. not sure though, any ideas?.. im not gonna cut it so im not gonna put a candy or patterns..
> *


Nice! :0 
well i know a painter,,
so if your ready PM me


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jun 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17788045
> *:thumbsup: thanks
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Figured the 64 Fest needed to see this! :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 14 2010, 09:46 AM~17781807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gonna be sweet when the 61 is parked in this picture as well!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 14 2010, 09:29 PM~17786296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Jun 14 2010, 07:29 PM~17786296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im liking the style of patterns you guys are laying down on your rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jun 19 2010, 02:44 PM~17833328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11716309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 21 2010, 07:43 AM~17843949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 22 2010, 03:06 PM~17857390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice 64 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jun 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17857607
> *:0 nice 64 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro its my members ride


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 16 2010, 09:06 AM~17210695
> *damn Juan you bought a sixfour  :0  :0  welcome to the family bro  :biggrin:
> *


I know this is a late reply but thanks I cant wait to start on it.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17903584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good flick!!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

KONELAKE'S 64 FROM ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 01:57 AM~17894537
> *I know this is a late reply but thanks I cant wait to start on it.
> *


i know the feeling  congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 30 2010, 12:14 AM~17924140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean,


but wrong topic ( non SS )


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 03:42 AM~18015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ay skim, you got any more pics of this sexy thing! :0 *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Jul 11 2010, 05:13 AM~18015645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 03:47 AM~18015599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 05:01 AM~18015623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got anymore pics?


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 11 2010, 04:43 AM~18015592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I like this one


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Jul 11 2010, 09:41 AM~18015832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Jul 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14631534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jul 17 2010, 09:28 PM~18070788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 21 2010, 08:43 AM~17843949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

GOT THEM NEW Z'S ON THERE!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :wow: :wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Jul 25 2010, 04:59 PM~18137915
> *GOT THEM NEW Z'S ON THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 beautiful 64 & badass wheels


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 04:42 PM~18140514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean look


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2010, 10:42 PM~18140514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Very nice!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2010, 06:42 AM~18140514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2010, 10:42 PM~18140514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:   :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2010, 10:42 PM~18140514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more pics?


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jul 25 2010, 10:42 PM~18138922
> *:0 beautiful 64 & badass wheels
> *


Thanks !! homie.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

REAL RIDERS ON THE BLVD' !! :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 26 2010, 01:16 AM~18140341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Jul 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18146486
> *REAL RIDERS ON THE BLVD' !! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: No other feeling like it. You have a beautiful 64 too bro, doing it big down south homie!


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jul 26 2010, 10:56 PM~18147895
> *:biggrin: No other feeling like it. You have a beautiful 64 too bro, doing it big down south homie!
> *


THANKS!! THAT MEANS ALOT COMIN' FROM YOU HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KSANCHEZ2278 (May 3, 2007)

26K FOR SALE


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Circle of success clothing photo shoot using my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

2 cars for sale in orlando florida

here is the 1964 chevy impala 2 door hardtop 
350 hi preformance motor, power glide
engine bay very clean (msd ignition,chrome kit on motor, electric fans,
headers, flowmasters, dual exhaust
a/c car (compressor system not complete)
4 wheel dics brakes 
new weathersleans and stripping
new flawless full ostrich interior (seats, door panels, headliner, dashpad, floor mats)
(all new knobs, armrests, handles, steering wheel, carpet interior) 
flawless candy green paint job house of colors organic green over gold base
all chrome 13/7 100 spoke daytons,new tires
all new everything (all trim, both bumpers, all glass, all emblems, all mouldings, grill)
underbody & chassie has also been refinished in black while it was off the frame
off the frame restored for the last 3 years!! just completed in 2010
all sheetmetal repaired and replaced the right way!!
(needs a radio, and kick panels and a/c brackets & recharge to work) 
will post more pictures if interested
$20,000 or b/o









































$20,000 or best offer..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

also my other car forsale located in orlando fl
1964 chevrolet impala ss number matching
red paint
327 original , with original stick 4 speed (fresh rebuilt, chorme kit on motor)
new trim ss , and exterior lower rockers
new red carpet & red painted dash with tach
white original style interior (seats flawless,new headliner,new interior handles)
super clean paint , no body issues with skirts
comes with boyd wheels or factory ss hubcaps
older nice restoration.. needs nothing
$20,000 or b/o


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Jul 26 2010, 05:21 AM~18141368
> *got any more pics?
> *












Right here Pimp, Midnight Player spread


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2010, 12:31 PM~18333469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey quick question can you use 13x7 in the back with skirts or do you have to shorten the rear end? Or do i have to do anything to run them!!!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Aug 23 2010, 06:18 PM~18385774
> *Hey quick question can you use 13x7 in the back with skirts or do you have to shorten the rear end? Or do i have to do anything to run them!!!!
> *


13x7's ON A 64??.. CHINAS WILL RUB WITH SKIRTS, ...Z'S AND D'S WONT, WITH THE FACTORY REAR END, ALL THOUGH YOU MIGHT HAVE TO BEND THE LIP ON THE SKIRT ON ONE SIDE. THE REASON WHY IS THAT THE OFF SET ON THE WHEELS ARE DIFFERENT .


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool thanks! I will post some pic's of my 64 soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Check It out In HD 1080P HD To Get The Best Video *


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Aug 23 2010, 11:57 PM~18386084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18417908
> *Check It out In HD    1080P HD  To Get The Best Video
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18386084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice 64'


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

<a href=\'http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280554194076&viewitem=\' target=\'_blank\'>http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=</a>










































happy bidding


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18386084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18386084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Aug 23 2010, 04:18 PM~18385774
> *Hey quick question can you use 13x7 in the back with skirts or do you have to shorten the rear end? Or do i have to do anything to run them!!!!
> *


I had 13x7 Zeniths on with a stock rear end they fit if its stock height but if you have hydraulics the skirt would hit, i knocked it off on accident once luckily it was parked in the grass. so I put a shorter rear end from a lincoln versailles.



















now the rims dont come anywhere near the skirts


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18438940
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

here my 64


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Aug 30 2010, 04:08 PM~18443071
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: and they all swang


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Aug 31 2010, 07:50 PM~18453910
> * here my 64
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I love my non SS :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 31 2010, 08:37 PM~18456107
> *I love my non SS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 fuck an SS :nicoderm:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 1 2010, 06:51 PM~18463762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 1 2010, 07:51 PM~18463762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the skirts anybody know if you could do the skirts with 13x7 with no mods??


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Jul 25 2010, 06:59 PM~18137915
> *GOT THEM NEW Z'S ON THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good look those 5.20s? :0


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Oct 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11944467
> *I love them FO'S! :biggrin:
> *


if you have any pics of purple 6fos pleae spost them on my topic...thanx


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Sep 2 2010, 04:02 AM~18465025
> *like the skirts anybody know if you could do the skirts with 13x7 with no mods??
> *


Nope, you always need to modify something to make it work.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLOUT12183_@Sep 1 2010, 09:02 PM~18465025
> *like the skirts anybody know if you could do the skirts with 13x7 with no mods??
> *


only if you run bone stock no juice but if u have any type of bags or juice you have to have a shorter rear end.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Sep 1 2010, 08:51 PM~18463762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS!! ... YOUR "FOUR" IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

finally i got paint


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Champagne-for-All_@Sep 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18491844
> *finally i got paint
> 
> 
> ...


That color always look so damn good on the 64´s!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Out cruising earlier today.


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Out cruising earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ttttttttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> > Out cruising earlier today.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

ultimate restyling kandy - ron pinstripe ' kevins 64 rag gettin finishing touches


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Was on national tv in Sweden yesterday. :0 
A couple of non-SS impalas in the clip focusing on lowriders at 07.36
http://svtplay.se/v/2137724/biltokig/biltokig__del_1_av_2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 8 2010, 01:20 AM~18512970
> *Was on national tv in Sweden yesterday.  :0
> A couple of non-SS impalas in the clip focusing on lowriders at 07.36
> http://svtplay.se/v/2137724/biltokig/biltokig__del_1_av_2
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Sep 8 2010, 06:16 PM~18512950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2008, 10:43 PM~11723748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dame that's clean white on white :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Seen this '64 Impala on Western and Imperial this past Sunday.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 12:59 PM~18525260
> *Seen this '64 Impala on Western and Imperial this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more pics? I can't really make out the patterns, but they look out there!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Sep 9 2010, 11:29 AM~18525499
> *Got any more pics? I can't really make out the patterns, but they look out there!
> *


My apology, 'Big Dawg'. This was the only good pic of this car I was able to get. Police had just shook the spot and everyone was taking off.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 01:35 PM~18525543
> *My apology, 'Big Dawg'. This was the only good pic of this car I was able to get. Police had just shook the spot and everyone was taking off.
> *


That's a shame, car looks nice from what I can see.

COPS


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 29 2010, 07:10 AM~18432080
> *I had 13x7 Zeniths on with a stock rear end they fit if its stock height but if you have hydraulics the skirt would hit, i knocked it off on accident once luckily it was parked in the grass.  so I put a shorter rear end from a lincoln versailles.
> 
> 
> ...


why this? is it a direct bolt up?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 9 2010, 02:59 PM~18525260
> *Seen this '64 Impala on Western and Imperial this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


wasent that for a cover car on street customs awhile back??


----------



## roch83 (Jun 18, 2007)

MY PROJECT JUST GOT BACK FROM PAINT
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 9 2010, 06:08 PM~18527644
> *why this? is it a direct bolt up?
> *


NO, YOU MUST WELD THE IMPALA MOUNTS FROM A STOCK REAR END ONTO THE VERSAILLES REAR END THE REASON PPL LIKE THE LINCOLN VERSAILLES IS THE WIDTH IS PERFECT FOR IMPALAS, SHORTER ALMOST BY 3 INCHES AND THEY COME WITH DISC BRAKES ALREADY


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HERES A PIC OF HOW IT LOOKES WHEN I BOUGHT IT AT THE SWAP MEET










SEE I CUT THE MOUNTS OFF A STOCK IMPALA REAR END AND WELDED THEM ON THE VERSAILLES.




























DISASSEMBLED AND CHROMED THE BRAKES AND HOUSING














































ASSEMBLED




























VIOLA! OPERATION TUCKOLA..!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Sure would like a Lincoln Versailles rear end under my 64.
Its tight as hell with the stock rear end, havent had the guts to roll with them on really...


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

100% of the Proceeds go to Young Life witch is a Christian Youth out reach program. Money is being raised to get High School kids to summer and winter camp. You can learn more about young life at www.younglife.org


----------



## William Murderface (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 5 2010, 05:41 PM~18492732
> *Out cruising earlier today.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18438940
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 10:43 AM~18546563
> *NO, YOU MUST WELD THE IMPALA MOUNTS FROM A STOCK REAR END ONTO THE VERSAILLES REAR END THE REASON PPL LIKE THE LINCOLN VERSAILLES IS THE WIDTH IS PERFECT FOR IMPALAS, SHORTER ALMOST BY 3 INCHES AND THEY COME WITH DISC BRAKES ALREADY
> *


What year and model do those rear ends come out of? I know Lincoln


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 11:31 AM~18664467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass 64 :thumbsup: ...who did the patterns?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Sep 26 2010, 11:39 AM~18664517
> *thats a  clean ass 64 :thumbsup: ...who did the patterns?
> *


im looking for a 64 that came out in the l.r.m..about 10 years ago a rag top from denver that was a black cherry...for some reason the name roberts customs comes up in my mind


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Sep 26 2010, 04:12 PM~18666333
> *im looking for a 64 that came out in the l.r.m..about 10 years ago a rag top from denver that was a black cherry...for some reason the name roberts customs comes up in my mind
> *


CENTERFOLD....I THINK HOMEBOYs NAME WAS DEAN....ROLLERZ ONLY-DENVER


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Sep 26 2010, 10:39 AM~18664517
> *thats a  clean ass 64 :thumbsup: ...who did the patterns?
> *


WILLIE...SAME DUDE WHO DID SOUTHSIDE PLAYER & EL GREENGO


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Sep 26 2010, 05:23 PM~18666401
> *CENTERFOLD....I THINK HOMEBOYs NAME WAS DEAN....ROLLERZ ONLY-DENVER
> *


you know what i think your rite it had some gold plating and i think the back drop was denver or something....does that make sense?


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:31 AM~18664467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mo fo bad ass seen it in pomona a while back, you don't realize how bad this is tell you see it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Sep 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18664517
> *thats a  clean ass 64 :thumbsup: ...who did the patterns?
> *



THE ONE AND ONLY "DE'ALBA FAMILY" MARIOS AUTO WORKS!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 26 2010, 05:58 PM~18667586
> *THE ONE AND ONLY "DE'ALBA FAMILY" MARIOS AUTO WORKS!!
> *


No disrespect, but the De Alba's didn't do the patterns on that '64 Impala.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 26 2010, 08:11 AM~18663567
> *What year and model do those rear ends come out of? I know Lincoln
> *


77 78 lincoln versailles or granada but granada has drums, lincoln versailles has discs


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 24 2010, 07:33 PM~18655565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   very nice


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Sep 26 2010, 06:58 PM~18667586
> *THE ONE AND ONLY "DE'ALBA FAMILY" MARIOS AUTO WORKS!!
> *





> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2010, 07:02 PM~18667627
> *No disrespect, but the De Alba's didn't do the patterns on that '64 Impala.
> *


Yeah we didn't do this one bro. Willie & Gs Auto Body did that '64. But it will receive the De Alba treatment in a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:31 AM~18664467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 26 2010, 10:02 PM~18667627
> *No disrespect, but the De Alba's didn't do the patterns on that '64 Impala.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:06 PM~18695364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0* More pics~!!!!*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 12 2010, 09:14 AM~18546743
> *HERES A PIC OF HOW IT LOOKES WHEN I BOUGHT IT AT THE SWAP MEET
> 
> 
> ...


skim can you build me one?


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:06 PM~18695364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Sep 29 2010, 05:06 PM~18695364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks for the props fellas,just got it lifted







1-1.j







pg[/IMG]


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## tjones (May 24, 2006)

Tjones has 4 6way powerseat tracks complete bench only side metal trims etc just install and go 200.00 if need be 50.00 pm me direct


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Oct 5 2010, 12:29 AM~18738493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Oct 4 2010, 11:30 PM~18738494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Oct 5 2010, 02:30 AM~18738494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

STOPING BY TO SHOW MY 64 LUV . THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN THE 805


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

THATS MY BIKE OLD SCHOOL LOOK


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup pate shit looks hella tight brother


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn I miss my old 64rag 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
DAMN NEED TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 10 2010, 01:55 PM~18777507
> *sup pate shit looks hella tight brother
> *


THANKS IM INTO IT FOR ABOUT 38 G. IM CHINO 805 LILHALF BREED FLIP AND PORTUGUESE KEEPN ITLIVE FOR THE ISLANDERS


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINOY64CHINOIMBACK_@Oct 10 2010, 06:23 PM~18777885
> *THANKS IM INTO IT FOR ABOUT 38 G. IM CHINO 805 LILHALF BREED FLIP AND PORTUGUESE  KEEPN ITLIVE FOR THE ISLANDERS
> 
> 
> ...


thats rite check out my thread homie http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352650&hl=


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Oct 10 2010, 04:11 PM~18777827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Oct 10 2010, 02:11 PM~18777827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

spended the last couple of weeks on the interior of the four, took everything out to install the audio and when i saw the floors had some rust and the paint was the old og one i said fuck it and sanded everything down to bare metal and repainted everything with POR15, this is my first impala but i think some guys would flip with how clean the floors of this car are, no holes at all!!!!!!!!!

heres how it looks now, og floors!



















have a pic of the back section too some where, will post it up later


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

back section :0 this was last week though, front pans weren't sanded or painted yet


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2010, 09:49 AM~18789306
> *back section  :0  this was last week though, front pans weren't sanded or painted yet
> 
> 
> ...


The places you painted look better then new!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice grill :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW64RAG_@Oct 10 2010, 11:20 PM~18777869
> *Damn I miss my old 64rag
> 
> 
> ...


Sure was a fine ragtop, love that color.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

is the power seat track the same for a 62 and 64


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Oct 21 2010, 07:28 PM~18874997
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Oct 24 2010, 03:34 PM~18895087
> *is the power seat track the same for a 62 and 64
> *


Power bench seat same 61-64.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice thanks... is their any places to replace the cables that go to the gear box? cuz i have fowardand back bit not the other 4 directions and one of the cables is cracked..


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

SHOWTIME cc


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine!


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

HIGH TIMES 805


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1953 chevy_@Nov 18 2010, 10:23 PM~19106478
> *Mine!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

TT








T


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 19 2010, 06:00 PM~19113545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 24 2010, 06:29 AM~19150946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WIFEZ64_@Nov 25 2010, 01:18 PM~19162447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 19 2010, 11:48 AM~19110930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Good Color Combo! :h5:*


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

mines almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 25 2010, 10:44 PM~19166406
> *mines almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

EBAY Germany

http://cgi.ebay.de/Chevrolet-Impala-Armatu...=item2eb1804839


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64DROPP_@Nov 27 2010, 08:23 PM~19175457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19166406
> *mines almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 19 2010, 06:00 PM~19113545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

NON SS :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER 62-64 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 1 2010, 05:51 PM~18463762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE? :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOZER 62-64_@Dec 23 2010, 04:37 PM~19405091
> *ANY MORE PICS OF THIS RIDE? :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19166406
> *mines almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


badass!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS CAR!!!




> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 23 2010, 10:15 PM~19406059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 23 2010, 07:15 PM~19406059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

anybody looking for non ss trim im selling the ones on my car $200 set plus shipping


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## DOZER 62-64 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 23 2010, 07:15 PM~19406059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THERE GOTTA BE MORE PIC OF THIS CAR.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Dec 26 2010, 06:49 PM~19424774
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11716309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :worship:

any one know where chico 64 is at now?


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sig805_@Dec 28 2010, 02:04 PM~19440980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 23 2010, 08:15 PM~19406059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats car is clean


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Sep 29 2008, 08:21 PM~11732470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have more pics of this car??? This car is off the hook!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19445752


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sig805_@Dec 28 2010, 03:04 PM~19440980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probaly one of the cleanest 64 i have ever seen!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 28 2010, 07:02 AM~19438337
> *:worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> any one know where chico 64 is at now?
> *


not sure but i'll ask him next week when i go to the shop :cheesy:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 29 2008, 07:13 AM~11726305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody got pictures of this cars interior? Its a nice car


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Dec 29 2010, 01:23 PM~19449044
> *Anybody got pictures of this cars interior? Its a nice car
> *


*
Here you go homie!

This is the only interior picture I got and it's our True Playaz C.C. BBQ of 2009 in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. That happens annually on every third weekend of Septemeber.

Our website is www.tplowriders.com*


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilo_@Dec 29 2010, 02:37 PM~19450428
> *
> Here you go homie!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEANT TO BE 64_@Dec 29 2010, 07:05 PM~19451699
> *Thanks. Looks clean :biggrin:
> *



It even looks as good and better in person :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by homie_@Dec 29 2010, 01:16 AM~19447152
> *not sure but i'll ask him next week when i go to the shop :cheesy:
> *


i member when i got that poster of the 64 i was like :run: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>This is my six4 rag "Goin' Hollywood" all OG on a set of 14x7 Daytons and Premium Sportways 5.20's and it rolls the freeway at 80-85mph with no problem. I know I know but I love going fast with the top down and the only place to go fast is on the freeway so if you see me flying by just wave. May 2011 be good to all the Homies and their six4's. :wave: </span>*


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:59 PM~19202380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pick of my ride bro check this flick out


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 30 2010, 02:59 PM~19202380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*BAJITO*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 PM~19831345
> * BAJITO
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19831565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 9 2011, 08:22 PM~19831565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Feb 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19869568
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 PM~19831345
> * BAJITO
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Feb 9 2011, 11:22 PM~19831565
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.oldride.com/library/1964_chevrolet_impala.html


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 15 2011, 08:26 AM~19874901
> *http://www.oldride.com/library/1964_chevrolet_impala.html
> *


Good info


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT for 64!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I love '64s !!!!!!!!!!!! 


Here's my scale model of my some day 1:1 ............... :biggrin: 


















I'ma name 'er "US Mint" cause that is what it'll take me to get it like I want it someday.


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2011, 08:01 PM~19927470
> *I love '64s !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's my scale model of my some day 1:1 ............... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 22 2011, 04:01 AM~19927470
> *I love '64s !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here's my scale model of my some day 1:1 ............... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wow thats nice, whats the scale on that model?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 6 2011, 08:43 AM~20025918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 6 2011, 12:33 AM~20026122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sik!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Just sold my SOLID ASS PATINA'd OUT 64....................... I appreciated her ORIGINAL PAINT AND SOOOOOOOOLID SHEETMETAL !!!!!! 

COUPES ARE THE SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Mar 16 2011, 10:38 PM~20110902
> *Just sold my SOLID ASS PATINA'd OUT 64....................... I appreciated her ORIGINAL PAINT AND SOOOOOOOOLID SHEETMETAL !!!!!!
> 
> COUPES ARE THE SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Looks good to restore. I like that Desert Beige paint. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

almost ready to bring home and start putting it together...


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 21 2011, 07:40 AM~20141157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks homie..


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky_@Mar 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20110902
> *Just sold my SOLID ASS PATINA'd OUT 64....................... I appreciated her ORIGINAL PAINT AND SOOOOOOOOLID SHEETMETAL !!!!!!
> 
> COUPES ARE THE SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


dam homie how much did you get for your 64?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 26 2009, 06:01 PM~12822098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more of this one please. engine shots is it lifted? god dam beatiful!!!!


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 21 2011, 11:02 AM~20141649
> *dam homie how much did you get for your 64?
> *


x2


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 21 2011, 08:40 AM~20141157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 AM~20141649
> *dam homie how much did you get for your 64?
> *



48 hun


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2011, 11:55 AM~20142787
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Six-Four Homie :thumbsup: .............More Flicks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 19 2010, 06:00 PM~19113545
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I seen this ride at Joe Pool Lake back in 2008..........Nice Ride Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Mar 21 2011, 09:04 AM~20141660
> *more of this one please. engine shots is it lifted? god dam beatiful!!!!
> *






X2 :yes: Please !!!!!!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/project1964/morepics021211009.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hirolr68_@Mar 23 2011, 05:52 PM~20163519
> *http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/project1964/morepics021211009.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 :0 nice more pics


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2011, 11:55 AM~20142787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Too Clean ! :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sgtwolfhound_@Feb 21 2009, 07:51 AM~13067320
> *juice finally in
> 
> 
> ...


here you go brother, thanks for the complement


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChevySSJunky+Mar 22 2011, 06:18 AM~20147311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankx, Ill shoot some more when its time to bust it out


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 AM~20177341
> *thankx, Ill shoot some more when its time to bust it out
> 
> 
> ...





 MUhhh Fucka is lookin READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: She is BADDDD!!!


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 21 2011, 11:55 AM~20142787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Mar 25 2011, 07:40 PM~20181598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: BAD ASS 4!


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Mar 25 2011, 07:40 PM~20181598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 AM~20177341
> *thankx, Ill shoot some more when its time to bust it out
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD! :h5:*


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTY84_@Mar 28 2011, 06:16 PM~20202676
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I like thw new rims


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

my impala o.g paint and interior sittin on 72's xlace


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOVE THAT COLOR!!!.... :biggrin: "OG" PAINT NOW THATS RARE! :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Mar 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20203810
> *my impala o.g paint and interior sittin on 72's xlace
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is what it looked like when we brought it home

















Here it is so far not done working on new interior


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hirolr68_@Mar 29 2011, 09:03 PM~20212772
> *This is what it looked like when we brought it home
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## heavenly 64 (Nov 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOMREP64_@Mar 25 2011, 07:40 PM~20181598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice 64


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just put on my skirts


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Apr 3 2011, 06:37 AM~20246938
> *Just put on my skirts
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad right their bro


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Apr 3 2011, 10:25 AM~20247262
> *thats bad right their bro
> *


Thankx homie


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 AM~20177341
> *thankx, Ill shoot some more when its time to bust it out
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!! ANY OF THE UNDIES???


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

My Homeboy saw this one the other day and texted it to me!


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

4-SALE MINT @ LOADED ALL POWER TILT.CALL 505-319-9393 :wow:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Apr 18 2011, 12:36 AM~20363040
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice...price?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Apr 18 2011, 08:36 AM~20363040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good. 
Color/condition on the interior?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 17 2011, 10:22 PM~20362372
> *My Homeboy saw this one the other day and texted it to me!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Apr 18 2011, 03:39 AM~20363044
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...



 :dunno:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

BLACK INSIDE VERY VERY RARE CAR LOADED! POWER EVERYTHING!!!! TILT CRUZ AC VACUMM TRUNK! AND A LOT MORE..LOOKING 4 A 59 IMPALA HARD TOP TO TRADE MUST BE CLEAN... NO JOKE $25,000....CASH....


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES N.M._@Apr 18 2011, 01:36 AM~20363040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice+Apr 20 2011, 05:19 AM~20377761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Apr 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20397193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


viper red ! :nicoderm:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 17 2011, 10:22 PM~20362372
> *My Homeboy saw this one the other day and texted it to me!
> 
> 
> ...



Clean!!!


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hirolr68_@Apr 23 2011, 07:47 AM~20401832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Apr 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20405034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hirolr68_@Apr 23 2011, 10:47 AM~20401832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## jared916 (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 17 2011, 09:22 PM~20362372
> *My Homeboy saw this one the other day and texted it to me!
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Apr 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20405034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2011, 09:15 AM~20380550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Apr 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20405034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean and classy!!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Apr 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20405034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

just picked this up from colorado.its in good shape, got it for a good price too.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 25 2010, 09:44 PM~19166406
> *mines almost ready :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 4 BRO.....WAS GONNA DO MY 66 THE SAME WAY


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11716309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What ever happened 2 CHICOs 4????


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Apr 23 2011, 07:45 PM~20405034
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very clean!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

puttin mine together slowely but surely


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 3 2011, 11:07 AM~20474976
> *puttin mine together slowely but surely
> 
> 
> ...



should i throw 2 antenneas or just 1.. i have both


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2011, 10:50 PM~20472691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the HID's!!!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Rollerz Only Sweden


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@May 3 2011, 12:47 PM~20475624
> *should i throw 2 antenneas or just 1.. i have both
> *


put them both on. looks way better. just my 2 cents


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 3 2011, 12:46 PM~20476020
> *put them both on. looks way better. just my 2 cents
> *


X4


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Apr 3 2011, 05:37 AM~20246938
> *Just put on my skirts
> 
> 
> ...


   viscous Homie


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 4 2011, 07:17 PM~20485443
> *   viscous Homie
> *


Thankx big homie


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 6 2011, 09:33 PM~20500964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 7 2011, 12:33 AM~20500964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 6 2011, 09:33 PM~20500964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

MY HOMIES 64 FROM LATIN EMPIRE C.C.







AND HOMIE ALFRED'S RAG


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Very Nice Brother


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 13 2011, 12:14 AM~20543707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell where did you get those at?


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

4-sale 505-319-9393 ALL POWER! :wow:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 13 2011, 01:14 AM~20543707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass :biggrin:


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bumper Checking my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 24 2011, 10:30 PM~20623440
> *Bumper Checking my 64  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Fuking cool!  



> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 2 2011, 10:50 PM~20472691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Getting ready for base and clear... Coloring the rims as well...
Thanks Bro Hope all is well in the AZ...



> > Very Nice Brother


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ivan619+May 27 2011, 05:46 PM~20643508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

hadnt seen this car in a while


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ivan619 said:


>


:thumbsdown:


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)

*Viva patrons*


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Any more pics ^^^^ ???


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

RO Sweden


----------



## CLC (Jun 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looking for pics of og 63-64 spotlights, mostly interior shots but anything is good. anybody got any?


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

need some help hooking up my transmission lankage on a 64 impala with a 2 speed powerglide. im not sure what kind of hardware is needed, pics would help, heres what i have.


----------



## VAGO-64 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

for sale all gold lower a arm 59 -64 300 buck


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

NOT A "VIRGIN" ANY MORE, FRESHLY JUICED!!


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

DOMREP64 said:


> NOT A "VIRGIN" ANY MORE, FRESHLY JUICED!!


 lookin good any set up pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cold hard cash said:


>


 more please:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> :0


 haha did the same to my avi a couple of days ago!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sgtwolfhound said:


> here you go brother, thanks for the complement


 nicest 64 htop Ive seen (personal opinion)


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


> NOT A "VIRGIN" ANY MORE, FRESHLY JUICED!!


More pics!:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Ragtop Ted said:


> More pics!:biggrin:


What he said!:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

orange 83 said:


> lookin good any set up pics


 
THANKS! 

SET-UP PICS COMING SOON!!.... NOT QUITE DONE YET


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


Thats lookin good bro


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> NOT A "VIRGIN" ANY MORE, FRESHLY JUICED!!


Nice ride :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yellowimpala said:


> Nice ride :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS!!........... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON YOUR "FOUR" , LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

DOMREP64 said:


> NOT A "VIRGIN" ANY MORE, FRESHLY JUICED!!


 Luv the sacos!
heres mine


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

THANKS... MUCH RESPECT!!


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

this is nice. is that trim gold or does it just look that way because of the color of paint?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

jrude82 said:


> this is nice. is that trim gold or does it just look that way because of the color of paint?


:scrutinize:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

jrude82 said:


> this is nice. is that trim gold or does it just look that way because of the color of paint?


 

NO... ITS THE "OEM" (original) TRIM WITH AN OFF WHITE STRIPE IN THE MIDDLE!!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

got this for sale. check my post. 7,000 car is in georgetown tx make offer


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT 1964 Chevy Impala Non SS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

for sale 13500 lmk in New Mexico ,big block 454


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw these @ a car show over the weekend


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

ISN'T THIS THE "NONE SS " TREAD !!...................?? :dunno:


----------



## Regal*Impala*lifestyle (Jul 13, 2011)

This thread is great 64 and 63s it's a lifestyle


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

*linkage*

anybody got a linkage that goes from the side of the powerglide to the steering column?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


> ISN'T THIS THE "NONE SS " TREAD !!...................?? :dunno:


X2.


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

non ss please! love ss's but really love non ss's


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES!!..........













]


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

*64 im going to miss you but least i get the girl!*


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

fuckin dope! who built this?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

BAJITO OLD SCHOOL


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:





Bajito OG said:


> BAJITO OLD SCHOOL


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

G_KRALY said:


> View attachment 337067
> View attachment 337068


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Elite64 said:


>


 where you get them at.....nice as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

x64


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

cold hard cash said:


>




:worship:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

BUMPIN TTT


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Redid my trunk for the LA show


----------



## jrude82 (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

madmax64 said:


>


the mofo is banging. love this car


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cal Blast is now offering custom made third brake lights for Impalas made out of the rear trunk emblems. Just send us your emblem and we will convert it to a third brake light, we use very bright LEDs and can make them in red, clear, or any other color you like and they will still light up RED.We are doing them for $150, if you would like to have one made or have any question hit us up at (909)949-9505.


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Thas ganxta


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

We lay low cus we don't want to be seen.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Redid my trunk for the LA show







LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE!!!!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## FUNNYMAN (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Cal Blast is now offering custom made third brake lights for Impalas made out of the rear trunk emblems. Just send us your emblem and we will convert it to a third brake light, we use very bright LEDs and can make them in red, clear, or any other color you like and they will still light up RED.We are doing them for $150, if you would like to have one made or have any question hit us up at (909)949-9505.


kick ass!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


madmax64 said:


>


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Wizzard said:


> >
> 
> 
> love that green looks great


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC....:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Lunas64 said:


>


bro i never liked this car cuz of the shaved moldings but damn with that new paint its looking baddass! 

great work homie!!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

TrueOGcadi said:


> bro i never liked this car cuz of the shaved moldings but damn with that new paint its looking baddass!
> 
> great work homie!!!


Thats kool, Appreciate your honesty!! I get a lot of negativity about the trim. But I built it, I like it. Peace!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


>



Impala looks ballin, Great build :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


thats super clean, great trunk work


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Damn this 64 is bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


>


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Clean 4 u got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lots of great 64's in here :thumbsup:

I need a favor I'm trying to get this model done. I need a pic of the quarter/passenger window half open. I think they go down at an angle but can't find a pic of it.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

SMR64SS said:


> Damn this 64 is bad ass!!!:thumbsup:




THANKS GUY'S FOR ALL THE POSITIVE FEEDBACK!!.......


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


nice


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

This my bigg homie 64 he still working on


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

dont let skanks fuk up the mural homie


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Silentdawg said:


> dont let skanks fuk up the mural homie
> 
> 
> oh believe me homie first and last time for anybody.......because next time.......:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

JUST GOT AN ALL OG 49000 MILES DROP!


----------



## Gary_63 wagon (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys I gots this 64 belair wagon now up for sale 3800,needs an owner who will actually do something with it,3800 in bakersfield ca


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

eastside62 said:


> Silentdawg said:
> 
> 
> > dont let skanks fuk up the mural homie
> ...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

eastside62 said:


> This my bigg
> 
> 
> homie 64 he still working on


 damn that white & orange is just doing it right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Lunas64 said:


>


damn my jaw just drop twice i just speech less when i seen this impala


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

madmax64 said:


>


damn is the engine red & chrome too


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt too all you impalas out there keeping this lowriding alive


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

eastside62 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala looks tight, great detail on the murals, what kolor is the impala that a HOK?


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

*Impalas All Day....*

*It took me an about an hour to look at these BadAss 6fours, I've had a few in my time, but I got to say these are some of the finest fours I have seen....Lowride for Life....*


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> nice impala looks tight, great detail on the murals, what kolor is the impala that a HOK?



its call (tan jello pearl)


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

KandyPainted said:


>


CLEAN BRO!! VERY NICE !


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

KandyPainted said:


>



I THINK I JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS TOP..!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::wow::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

KandyPainted said:


>



thats sweet :thumbsup: looks sick


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

FOR SALE, $25,000 OBO.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Uso Breeze said:


> :biggrin:


 that's a bad Top right there


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Now if i had a 64 thats how i do it up, white top red body the white interior with a red trim along the sides


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt to everyone's dream 64 and to those that are makingit happen with 64 Impala


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION CC........STOCKTON


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> BROWN PERSUASION CC........STOCKTON








ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR.........? :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


> ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR.........? :thumbsup:


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

1964 non ss - fender skirts? do i need to do anything special to put them on ? i will be three wheelin and raising and lowering? ive been told they will hit my wheels even with my wishbone? who can answer this so i dont ruin my body????


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

NMR-rek said:


> 1964 non ss - fender skirts? do i need to do anything special to put them on ? i will be three wheelin and raising and lowering? ive been told they will hit my wheels even with my wishbone? who can answer this so i dont ruin my body????


Depends on what kind of wheels you have.
With stock wheels, no problem. 
With 13x7 rev. wires you need to shorten your rear end or buy a Lincoln versailles 9" rear end or a Toyota tacoma rear end.
Or run 13x5,5 rev. wires in the rear.

The choice is yours.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

Wizzard said:


> Depends on what kind of wheels you have.
> With stock wheels, no problem.
> With 13x7 rev. wires you need to shorten your rear end or buy a Lincoln versailles 9" rear end or a Toyota tacoma rear end.
> Or run 13x5,5 rev. wires in the rear.
> ...


Black magic sells toyota rear ends ready to instal....


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

IIMPALAA said:


>


\
SEXY RIDE WITH A SEXY HYNA


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

check out this link to my non ss for sale. very solid og cali car.http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2676298455.html


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:worship: Baddest car to make a real LOWRIDER!! :nicoderm:


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone got pics of a six four with a double set of front or back bumper guards?:yes:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## chico64ss (Jun 9, 2010)

rite on where u get them at? how much?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

THOSE ARE SOME NICE "NON SS"............:dunno:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


bad ass!!....im doing some hing similiar with mine


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

homie said:


> bad ass!!....im doing some hing similiar with mine



:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


This is a bad ass 64.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a picture of mine in progress


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


Is this 64 the one that was a straight six swapped over to lt1? If so anyone have a bulid link to that car or know where some more pics are at?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Here's a picture of mine in progress


Straight body! Nice


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

Coast One said:


>


MY LADY WITH SOME PLAY TIME ON THE SWITCHES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ZpRZA5vlM


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

DOMREP64 said:


> any more pics of this and better shot of the roof


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

mine almost ready for paint just got moon roof installed


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

sgtwolfhound said:


> MY LADY WITH SOME PLAY TIME ON THE SWITCHES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ZpRZA5vlM


I love that 64...clean!!!!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Here's a picture of mine in progress





:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Here's a picture of mine in progress


Looks great. Is it juiced or bagged?


----------



## eastside62 (May 21, 2011)

sgtwolfhound said:


> MY LADY WITH SOME PLAY TIME ON THE SWITCHES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ZpRZA5vlM


 ttmt :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

NMR-rek said:


> anyone got pics of a six four with a double set of front or back bumper guards?:yes:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

DOMREP64 said:


>


:run::naughty::h5:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

bad ass


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

BIG DAWG said:


> Looks great. Is it juiced or bagged?


It's juiced. Simple set up. Whammy pump with 6 batteries


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just put the bumper


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> It's juiced. Simple set up. Whammy pump with 6 batteries


:thumbsup: Looks killer


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

dam that cream joint is pimpin ! nice color combo with the gold!!!uffin:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

sgtwolfhound said:


> MY LADY WITH SOME PLAY TIME ON THE SWITCHES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ZpRZA5vlM


super clean !!!..its always kool when the wifes are into it...they make our money spending much easier


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ivan619 said:


> the cleanest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!..it used to belong to my homie chico owner of m&m hydrauliccs in ontario ca


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

heres my 64 when i got it






...i tore it completely down...this is the frame for it so far..






candied out with gold leafing and pinstriping


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Just put the bumper



LOOKING REAL GOOD!!... KEEP IT UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

JasonJ said:


>


bad as f&$k!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

homie said:


> super clean !!!..its always kool when the wifes are into it...they make our money spending much easier


THANKS BROTHER AND YES ITS NICE WHEN YOUR LADY SUPPORTS YOU ON YOUR HOBBY AND THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

homie said:


> bad ass!!!..it used to belong to my homie chico owner of m&m hydrauliccs in ontario ca


i remember that , i still got the poster alsouffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

JasonJ said:


>


This car is SICK!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>



LOVE THIS "FOUR"........ :thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIG DAWG said:


>


any more pics of this rag?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

1949 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad. _







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 



Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1949 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


0:48 THATS MY 64 BEFORE I PAINTED IT LMAO....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*KING TEE*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

TTT FOR THE SIX FOS


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

TTT X64 :biggrin:


----------



## mannye (Dec 11, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> 0:48 THATS MY 64 BEFORE I PAINTED IT LMAO....


very nice,64 like my


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^ them some cold ass pics!!!


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## LANDITO (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

*-TTT *


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbsup::


keola808 said:


>


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


:thumbsup: Looks good cant wait to see it all buttoned up, hopefully i can finnally start the body work on mines next month.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

3StarsNSun said:


> :thumbsup: Looks good cant wait to see it all buttoned up, hopefully i can finnally start the body work on mines next month.


Me too, I want it done already. Good luck on your build


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


:worship: Your 64 is going to look nice cruising Broadway:thumbsup:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Still has to be one of the nicest colors in my book for a 64:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


lookin real good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

SMR64SS said:


> :worship: Your 64 is going to look nice cruising Broadway:thumbsup:


That's what keeps me motivated.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

homie said:


> lookin real good bro:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>



wow that paint looks good nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


\


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> wow that paint looks good nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rags_87Caddy said:


> wow that paint looks good nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER!!.........:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER!!.........:thumbsup:


Thanks. You have a one of the nicest 64s


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Thanks. You have a one of the nicest 64s



*I APPRECIATE THAT VERY MUCH!!...... KEEP DOING YOUR THING HOMMIE! :thumbsup:*


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 64


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


>


Did the rear trunk moulding come polished like that or are they chrome.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> Did the rear trunk moulding come polished like that or are they chrome.


They are chrome


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> They are chrome


Oh ok thanks car looks great what color is that?


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> Oh ok thanks car looks great what color is that?


It's a gm color. I've seen a few escalades with it. Either a Mocha or cocoa


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

DOMREP64 said:


>


What color is this?


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

STKN209 said:


>


I remember when this one was featured in LRM in the early 90's.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Bad ass 64!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Love the red on red


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

mhiggy911 said:


> Love the red on red


Thanks. It's getting there


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

DOMREP64 said:


> LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER!!.........:thumbsup:


 what camera took this?


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

CutlassLowRider said:


> what camera took this?


My cell phone


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

legacyimpala62 said:


> MEANT TO BE 64 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad ass 64!!
> ...


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Thanks. It's getting there


 quoted the wrong person


----------



## aorozcor (Jun 4, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Nice 64


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## 64 LANES (Jan 5, 2012)

streetsupraz said:


>


NICE!!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

aorozcor said:


> Nice 64


:thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

My first 64, bringing it home.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

ramiro6687 said:


> My first 64, bringing it home.


Good luck. What are your plans with it?


----------



## stknimpalas (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

It actually looks a lot cleaner now then when I got it but I'm gonna re-do it eventually, it has a lot of cars ahead of it. Nice to actually own a 64 though. Only 93k miles on it, all original and we got the original 283 to fire up!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

west coast ridaz said:


> DOMREP64 said:
> 
> 
> > any more pics of this and better shot of the roof
> ...


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Got rid of my four


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Damn, why?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ramiro6687 said:


> Damn, why?


Somebody gave me an offer i couldn't refuse


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Somebody gave me an offer i couldn't refuse


Can't pass that up!!!


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

:shh:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

That yellow rag is clean...


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

ramiro6687 said:


> My first 64, bringing it home.


Welcome to the Club! Tight work!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Got rid of my four


damn bro i followed the build up a lot of work you got in that thing!!! must have been a great offer


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

Moe Built said:


> Welcome to the Club! Tight work!


Thanks.


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Sneak Peak, hopefully ready by summer


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## AndreeaMarshal (Mar 8, 2012)

DOMREP64 said:


>


oh dear....where i live,you can`t afford a car like this  the taxes are incredibly high


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


looks bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Very clean :thumbsup: I seen this one in Miami.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

DOMREP64 said:


>


What color is this?



LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


The white looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice pic :naughty:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

Getting caught in the rain is not pleasant after cleaning your car for 2 days straight, but thats what we do when we ride.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## houstonmotors (Apr 4, 2012)

My 1964 impala is for sale













More pics here www.celebrityswingers.me/impala.htm 

1964 Chevy Impala 2 door coupe, new engine, with only a couple hundred miles. 350 boarded out to 351, dual exhaust (flow master). 700R trans 5 speed (auto matic). Clear title in hand. call me with questions Mike 310 350-8180


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ully-chromed-undercarage-frame-off-resto.html

wut up 64 fam im looking to trade my 64 for another 1 that is bagged or stock gots to be clean this thing gots alot of chrome just throwing it out there thanx pm me if intetested in a trade


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Set of front Impala or Corvette OG Irvin Air Chute seat belts for 1964 Impala Black asking $140.00 shipped
call FOR INFO 805-409-5330


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

sgtwolfhound said:


> Getting caught in the rain is not pleasant after cleaning your car for 2 days straight, but thats what we do when we ride.
> 
> View attachment 460881





I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL!!, WE GOT THAT "NINJA" RAIN DOWN HERE IN SOUTH FLA, ONE MINUTE IT'S SUNNY AND THE NEXT IT'S PORING RAIN!.... :yessad::thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


nice, is that gun metal grey?


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Silentdawg said:


> nice, is that gun metal grey?


No its not.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

my project


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

landshark 68 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ully-chromed-undercarage-frame-off-resto.html
> 
> wut up 64 fam im looking to trade my 64 for another 1 that is bagged or stock gots to be clean this thing gots alot of chrome just throwing it out there thanx pm me if intetested in a trade


just uncut your 64 bro bust the welder out thats it:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Impslap said:


> Beautiful. Seeing fo's like this keeps me motivated to finish mine up!
> 
> :thumbsup:I noticed you have your dash painted gloss black. Do you get any annoying glare from that? I'm debating whether to do a matter or glossy finish on my dash.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pure Motivation! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4link (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

64! My dream car! Keep them pix coming please!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

[/QUOTE][QUOTE=~:worshipROPITLOW~;15385115



THAT'S WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT' KEEP EM' COMIN......:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:around::nono::thumbsdown:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

3StarsNSun said:


> Sneak Peak, hopefully ready by summer


Hows it coming? it gonna be ready?


----------



## impsterman (Jul 6, 2005)

throwback before the tear down






picked up a fully wrapped and took it to get powder coated













4 wheel disc'd 605 steering






back on the ground 






threw the front clip on and motor


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn thats pretty...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JasonJ said:


>



NICE.... THE TOP IS DOPE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

here is mine in the works...


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

JasonJ said:


>



:worship::worship: :thumbsup:





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 468586
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine in the works...





:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> Hows it coming? it gonna be ready?


Almost, just doing some final fitting on the tail lamp peice which should be welded in tomorrow then 2-3 dents to ruff out once that piece is welded. Should be get re-epoxied and some hi-build primer anytime towards the end of this week or middle of next.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

JasonJ said:


> .


This 64 has the baddest roof patterns imo


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Washed my car over the weekend


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 468586
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine in the works...



:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> :h5: :nicoderm:


Sup Homie


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


my 64


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


Love it


----------



## JayLynn (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bad ass four!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup Homie


Sup Mayne!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone have a picture of a 64 with the of spotlight installed?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

Ragtop Ted said:


>


Clean mofo


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Washed my car over the weekend



LOOKING RIGHT!!!...........:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Washed my car over the weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

lacon13 said:


> View attachment 471932


Looking good


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> LOOKING RIGHT!!!...........:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


TTT...


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

the one on the trailer is mine the one one the right is about how my three wheels are but i broke the drive shaft. so its in the garage


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Should be pushing her in the booth this tuesday for some Primer, just some final fitting to do tomorrow and prep work.


----------



## aorozcor (Jun 4, 2007)

3StarsNSun said:


> Should be pushing her in the booth this tuesday for some Primer, just some final fitting to do tomorrow and prep work.


Looking good


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## green61 (Aug 15, 2009)

*64 conv.*

here's my 64 impala rag! california car with factory A/C, tilt, power everything.
simon this is it! $40k firm if someone out there wants it!







64 santa barbara.jpg (186.1 KB)








ac dash.jpg (157.3 KB)


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

5DEUCE said:


>


oh shit......


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sgtwolfhound said:


> here is the set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> sgtwolfhound said:
> 
> 
> > here is the set up
> ...


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Washed my car over the weekend


Clean a$$ ride pimp.:thumbsup:


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)

got it put back together:biggrin:


----------



## cartel323 (Mar 14, 2012)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


Is this char-cold 64? :nicoderm:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> .


BAD ASS RIDE :worship::worship::thumbsup: LOVE THE ROOF...SUNROOF AND PATTERNS....LOOKS BAD ASS....


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Untitled by Gmlooney, on Flickr 


Untitled by Gmlooney, on Flickr


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

64 by Gmlooney, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

just finished detailing for CINCO.  what do you think homies [64 dippin]


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:clean 6-4


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

with skirts and og rear end$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

green61 said:


> here's my 64 impala rag! california car with factory A/C, tilt, power everything.
> simon this is it! $40k firm if someone out there wants it!
> 
> 
> ...


 SOB FACTORY A/C, TILT AND POWER, WHAT ABOUT POWER SEATS?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjmWo29pkGg&feature=related:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

elsylient said:


>


more pics??


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

How can I post these pics like those big full size ones??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of Super Sports in here!! :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> more pics??


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

just about got my interior done!


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Lots of Super Sports in here!! :uh: :nicoderm:


:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LETS SEE THE NON SS IMPALAS . NOT HATING ON THE OTHERS JUST WANT TO SEE THE NON SS. THANKS BROTHAS:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

D-Cheeze said:


> > This belongs in the ugly as hell fest


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*seat track*

6waypowerseat tracks 3 instock 160 each shipping not included bench seat only


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


>


I just threw up!! Wtf??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I just threw up!! Wtf??


Funny thing is he got all dem tail lights and still no reverse light!!!!

Lmao$$$$$$


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

MD64IMP said:


> How can I post these pics like those big full size ones??


Upload them to Photobucket.com and use the IMG code


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Here ya go fam


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:ninja::yes:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> LETS SEE THE NON SS IMPALAS . NOT HATING ON THE OTHERS JUST WANT TO SEE THE NON SS. THANKS BROTHAS:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

skirts and og rear end$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Thx USO I'm gonna get some pics up


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 480235
> View attachment 480236


Bad 64, but its IN wrong topic. It's a ss not a regular.


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Here some pics of my 64
























my boys 64s


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

'


ROLLOUT12183 said:


> Here some pics of my 64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Few new ones..


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> sgtwolfhound said:
> 
> 
> > here is the set up
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sgtwolfhound said:


> BIG WHIT 64 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ZpRZA5vlM
> ...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

rgr that
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7CjWMZKwFc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYB0PJoqAlM


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sgtwolfhound said:


> rgr that
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7CjWMZKwFc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYB0PJoqAlM


 what branch you in roger that ?


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

was in the army, retired in april


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sgtwolfhound said:


> was in the army, retired in april


ttt for the troops:thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## sgtwolfhound (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats right brother, without our military we wouldn't have the freedom and express our lifestyle.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

question

is it possible to run a tach on a non ss car (column shift) with tilt
or would the gear indicator be in the way??


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


MD64IMP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 485260



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

MD64IMP said:


>


gangstah wit it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


clean as fuck


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


:wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

MD64IMP said:


>


nice liner in your top.....i like that idea!!!


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

red63rag said:


> nice liner in your top.....i like that idea!!!


Suede...lots of work but it turned out solid..glad u like it!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

MD64IMP said:


> Suede...lots of work but it turned out solid..glad u like it!


 nice custom look,,,,,,,,you dont see that everyday!! nice job...:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

MD64IMP said:


>


Nice headliner, do those seat inserts match also?


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes they do. Top stitched dash cover in leather. Really nice. My homies car now, used to be "Mad Max" Lowrider feature a couple months back. Up here in Canada.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :nicoderm:


NICE CARNAL! YOU CUT THE REAR-END???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> View attachment 485631









...DAMN LOOKS LIKE MINE!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

13OZKAR said:


> NICE CARNAL! YOU CUT THE REAR-END???


No bro I used one from a g-body it is shorter


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

blanco said:


> No bro I used one from a g-body it is shorter


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

MD64IMP said:


> Few new ones..


Anymore pics of your engine?


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

a lot of clean shit here


----------



## Lady TNT (Jul 13, 2011)

*4 complete bench 6 way power seat tracks forsale*

150.00 each bench only side metal trims , unit on all 4 cleam ground wire and hot plug and go let us know :thumbsup:


----------



## MD64IMP (Aug 7, 2009)

BigVics58 said:


> Anymore pics of your engine?


I will take some soon.


----------



## PG-13 (Oct 28, 2011)

MD64IMP said:


> Few new ones..


Nice four, nice bike,


----------



## PG-13 (Oct 28, 2011)

MD64IMP said:


>


I'm guessing East Van? Good pic man.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


>


:machinegun:badass !!!! any other pics of this 64 ? :dunno:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

1963-64 spotlight for sale:








http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...0-1961-1962-1963-1964-impala-accessories.html


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


>


I remember this four!
Nice!


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Image not available



 















































Sell one like this

 [h=1]1964 Chevy Dealer Paint Color Booklet Corvette, Corvair, BelAir, Impala, Nova[/h]



Used  This information is not available.  1 day 9 hours (Jun 24, 201220:02:09 PDT)   US $7.14 [ 2 bids ] [Refresh bidhistory]
  
*Place bidPlace bid*Place bid
 Enter US $7.64 or more  

Add to Watch listjavascript:;
Start of panel

Add to Watch list
Add to Wish list
Sign in for more lists
End of panel

Add to a new list
*Please enter a valid name*
(Separate multiple list names with a comma.)

Cancel



Start of LayerEnd of Layer




   









*$5 back on first Bill Me Later purchase* 
Subject to credit approval.See terms






 Special offer available on this and additional items!

  $5.95 - Expedited ShippingSee more services See *shipping* discounts 





Start of LayerEnd of Layer

* | * See all *shipping* details
 Item location: Middletown OH, US, United States
 Ships to: Worldwide 
  Estimated between *Thu. Jun. 28 and Fri. Jun. 29*













   







, Bill Me Later | See *payment* details




  
No returns or exchanges, but item is covered by eBay Buyer Protection*- opens in a new window or tab*.

  




Learn more*about eBay Buyer Protection - opens in a new window or tab*

 

Item condition:

Compatibility:

Time left:

Current bid:

Shipping:

Delivery:

Payments:

Returns:A reserve price is the minimum price the seller will accept. This price is hidden from bidders. To win, a bidder must have the highest bid and have met or exceeded the reserve price.
Start of LayerEnd of Layer




Share:
    











 | Add to Watch list








You have reached your maximum guest watch list limit of 10 items.

Please remove some items from your watch list in My eBay if you want to add more.
This item has been added to your guest watch list in My eBay.




​
[h=2]Seller information[/h]*Member id **jukey3* ( *Feedback Score Of* 1411







) 
100% Positive feedback


Save this seller
See other items *from this seller*




  

 
javascript:void(0);




 


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5: TTT NON SS's


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

gabe64 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

My little bro's four


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of Super Sports in here!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


EN EL SUEL0.. :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


ROLLIN 0N CROME :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


0G :thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Lots of Super Sports in here!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


X2


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Lots of Super Sports in here!! :nosad: :nicoderm:



:dunno::thumbsdown::loco::dunno:


----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR. MARS (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

64s ttmft here is a couple recent pics of my 64 ht with og look my style


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

landshark 68 said:


> 64s ttmft here is a couple recent pics of my 64 ht with og look my style
> View attachment 505664
> 
> View attachment 505665
> ...




LOVE THE OG LOOK!....:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

looks great man like the og caps


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

here's my HT fisrt show with the car ,I still need to finish her up but debating about putting on the side moldings


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

DOMREP64 said:


> LOVE THE OG LOOK!....:thumbsup:


thanks brotha thats how i like to bang my rides


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hardtop6459 said:


> here's my HT fisrt show with the car ,I still need to finish her up but debating about putting on the side moldings
> View attachment 505870


nice bro throw those fuckers on it brings out the car more homie u wont regret it brotha ttt


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

landshark 68 said:


> nice bro throw those fuckers on it brings out the car more homie u wont regret it brotha ttt


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

i love that RED six four, puttin it down!


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

what up 64 riders just sold my 64ss gonna start breaking down my old 64 and will be posting progress after awhile, here's some old pics


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

MR. MARS said:


>


Killer ass throw backs mr mars I miss these days


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Video featuring my 64.


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:h5::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Elite64 said:


> Video featuring my 64.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Is this the car that made the magazine? If so good job. Car looks clean.


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


>


SIK :thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

MR. MARS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Elite64 said:


> Video featuring my 64.


Badass!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a steering wheel for sale, it came out of a 64 rag

$100 shipped

PM me :rimshot:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Video featuring my 64.


Great video bro


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> I have a steering wheel for sale, it came out of a 64 rag
> 
> $100 shipped
> 
> PM me :rimshot:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Is this the car that made the magazine? If so good job. Car looks clean.



YESSIR!.... THANKS ALOT .:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Elite64 said:


> Video featuring my 64.
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THIS VIDEO!... 64 LOOKS AWESOME AS ALWAYS GREAT JOB LIL' ALBERT.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Elite64 said:


> Video featuring my 64.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> YESSIR!.... THANKS ALOT .:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:nice 64


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

​for sale 50 000 pm for info

upload images


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

My 64 Impala. It was my first car 30 years ago. I am glad I hung onto it all these years


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

dcairns said:


> My 64 Impala. It was my first car 30 years ago. I am glad I hung onto it all these years


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

dcairns said:


> My 64 Impala. It was my first car 30 years ago. I am glad I hung onto it all these years


wow was this the one you restored? i seen one just like it on some website? nice ride tho….


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Before when i bought it and where im currently at with the car. Got all the hard shit done that people get lagged on, now its time for all the little shit.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love tha car, but the rims :barf:JMO


BigLos said:


>


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

TrueOGcadi said:


> wow was this the one you restored? i seen one just like it on some website? nice ride tho….


Yup, that is mine, perhaps you saw my website for it 
http://www.thecairns.com/Impala


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Heres mine, still in progress but its getting there..


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Another..


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

3StarsNSun said:


> Before when i bought it and where im currently at with the car. Got all the hard shit done that people get lagged on, now its time for all the little shit.
> View attachment 514197


Looks good man. You gonna have it on the road by the time i get home?


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> Heres mine, still in progress but its getting there..
> 
> View attachment 514328


looking good adam gona be a master piece when u finished pics dont do it justice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> Looks good man. You gonna have it on the road by the time i get home?


Hopefully kinda at the same spot as your 58 right now. Need to get the seals and clips ordered, carpet put back in, door panels, trim polished (professionaly), dual master cylinder, engine detail, and then shorten the rear so I can run skirts, and then hydraulics for last.


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

3StarsNSun said:


> Hopefully kinda at the same spot as your 58 right now. Need to get the seals and clips ordered, carpet put back in, door panels, trim polished (professionaly), dual master cylinder, engine detail, and then shorten the rear so I can run skirts, and then hydraulics for last.


Dang since you put it that way i guess we got alot to do. haha. well it looks good from the pics man. cant wait till next summer to actully be able to cruise


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

3StarsNSun said:


> Before when i bought it and where im currently at with the car. Got all the hard shit done that people get lagged on, now its time for all the little shit.
> View attachment 514197



Is that factory color? goldwood yellow? Got any flix of it in the sun??? Looks nice!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

its like a mutant


D-Cheeze said:


>


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i love this one :thumbsup:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

Madrox64 said:


> Is that factory color? goldwood yellow? Got any flix of it in the sun??? Looks nice!


Thx, yup its factory goldwood. Unfortunately no i don't got any pics of it in the sun (not any good ones anyway). Saw some pics of your car in your build topic and its looking tight too, was actually thinking of going with that color but i decided not to.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Man I love this 64.Same color as mine.Motivation :worship:


ROLLOUT12183 said:


>


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

64 I picked up a few months ago. 454 bored 60, Turbo 400, Ford 9", 4 wheel disc's. Just threw some 14's on it uffin:


----------



## TheRealTeal (Mar 12, 2012)

deecaddy said:


> BAD ASS RIDE :worship::worship::thumbsup: LOVE THE ROOF...SUNROOF AND PATTERNS....LOOKS BAD ASS....


 Anybody know the name of this color?


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

leo161 said:


> ​for sale 50 000 pm for info
> 
> upload images


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

BigLos said:


>


*DAMM :thumbsup:*


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


>


*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Mine


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


>


 pic i need one


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Black64s said:


>


Looking real good now gotta paint the insert in the moldings red and red spokes


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Yeah I thought about it, got some other cool stuff in line, back dash, and door bottoms. 

Thanks,



JUIC'D64 said:


> Looking real good now gotta paint the insert in the moldings red and red spokes


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


>


clean ass 64


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

~






~






~






~






~








Just picked up this sweet 64 Impala .... All Matching #'s


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxeI0ANdkns

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAL_KvoQzic



[/URL]


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

Black64s said:


>


You bringing it out for ANOMOSITY ?


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Black64s said:


>



Clean and Mean!!!


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

12000$$$$$$$$$$$$$ lmk 505-818-0147


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

My95Fleety said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

If the weather isn't shit, I plan to... 



mr1987 said:


> You bringing it out for ANOMOSITY ?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

KILOE said:


>




is that a candy brown??


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537361
> View attachment 537362
> View attachment 537363


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*TTT for sixty-fours*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

Pic of my 64 from shoot this past sunday


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

NICE PICS FELLAS! KEEP THOSE NON SS COMIN'...:thumbsup:


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

This is so not a SS. 
At the paintshop now but this is how it looked before.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

jus pulled out after sitting for the last 10 years cleaned up pretty good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"jus pulled out after sitting for the last 10 years cleaned up pretty good" dam sounds like you sat up for a while, lol ! ten years, shit i can't go ten days without fuckin with mine, an its a piece of shit right now!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

my boy josers 4 from cali life c.c.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

1964rag said:


>


Clean vert::worship:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Shitty cell phone pic


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> View attachment 544423
> 
> 
> almost done


Saw it at the show. Clean.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Saw it at the show. Clean.


THANKS


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


looks better without the kit


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

swings said:


> looks better without the kit


I agree...bumper kits never looked right on 63 and 64's for some reason
nice ride tho :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks fellas. Bought it w the kit.I play with my cars , so I knew that combo wasn't gonna work.........


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love it or hate it, its still og! i actually like the og kit versus all them that put that shits on g bodys!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Frankie I better see that in vegas this year!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:x:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Frankie looking good...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

npazzin said:


> love it or hate it, its still og! i actually like the og kit versus all them that put that shits on g bodys!


No it isnt.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JasonJ said:


> Frankie looking good...


Thanks JJ . Too bad it won't be in da book...........l


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> Thanks JJ . Too bad it won't be in da book...........l


LMAO!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


nice homie!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 in a row.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:bowrofl:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


Whatever happened to this ride? Did the feds get it?.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


>


I remember the mohare interior in this car was awesome.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Skim said:


> nice homie!


thanks skim , cant wait to see the tre in person


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> Shitty cell phone pic


Looks good homie


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Big Body Caddi said:


> Looks good homie



thanx bro. u ever get that steering wheel kit?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Skim said:


> 3 in a row.



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TWO6FOURS (Jan 3, 2011)

85bluboy said:


>


Clean but needs side trim back on


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TWO6FOURS said:


> Clean but needs side trim back on


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

So sad :angel:


REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

REGAL81 said:


>


Poor car!! :tears: RIP :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

TWO WORDS. heart breaking!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


>


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 553606


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


>


yessir!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

edelmiro13 said:


>


Nice....


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

edelmiro13 said:


>


Badass car/color! Is this yours?


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)




----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

1964 Impala Non SS!! Best car to make a lowrider out of!! Hands down!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i think its a tie between a 59 an a 64!


817.TX. said:


> 1964 Impala Non SS!! Best car to make a lowrider out of!! Hands down!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/3344465582.html:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


>


:thumbsup: baddass bro all the way


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

big C said:


> :thumbsup: baddass bro all the way


thanks homie !!


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


>


THAT SHIT CLEAN PAPPY :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

P1DAILY619 said:


> THAT SHIT CLEAN PAPPY :thumbsup:


Thanks bro !!:thumbsup:


----------



## ssbubbleryder (Feb 15, 2012)

im new on the site just picked up this 64'.... what do you guys think of some black dish, black hub chrome spoke 13's? let me know of any input thanks!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

ssbubbleryder said:


> im new on the site just picked up this 64'.... what do you guys think of some black dish, black hub chrome spoke 13's? let me know of any input thanks!!!
> View attachment 564801


looks nice post more pics of it…...:biggrin:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> View attachment 557399


Nice! :bowrofl:


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


>


My favorite color four!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


>


SUPER BADASS AND CLEAN!!


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Could not agree more homie :h5:


817.TX. said:


> 1964 Impala Non SS!! Best car to make a lowrider out of!! Hands down!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

62Impala13s said:


> Could not agree more homie :h5:


:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP HOMIES, NICE RIDES


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

5DEUCE said:


> that booty looks delicious :biggrin:


:naughty:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Models IV Life said:


> CONNECTED V.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

BAD MOFO


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

love that color!!!!!!!


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> BAD MOFO


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lunas64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

dukecityrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:x3


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

REGAL81 said:


>


DAMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> 3 in a row.


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

My project. Slowly getting there :wave:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

TTT for them 64's. Older iphone pic of when i had it outside the shop to see how it looked in the sun. Unfortunately i've hit the brick wall on progress (lookin for work LOL) and now it's just chillin' in my garage.


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

PG-13 said:


> I'm guessing East Van? Good pic man.


Nice pic mike !


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


:twak: Thats an SS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

bump for the six four


----------



## ssbubbleryder (Feb 15, 2012)

got the wheels and tires!!! gonna mount up tomoro will post pic!!


----------



## ssbubbleryder (Feb 15, 2012)

Heres some pics from today!! what do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

*looks just like mine*


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

And both of you are in the wrong thread too. Go figure :|


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

my bad , just trying to show off!


----------



## ssbubbleryder (Feb 15, 2012)

lol,, my bad im new--- clean imp NORCAL


----------



## BOX-A-HOLIC (Dec 7, 2012)

nice 64 ssbubbleryder. what do you have planned for it?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol we column shifting in this bish if your floor shifting get out:buttkick: Just playing both 4's look good my favorite 60's color :h5:


BIG DAWG said:


> And both of you are in the wrong thread too. Go figure :|


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG DAWG said:


> And both of you are in the wrong thread too. Go figure :|


:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:machinegun::nosad:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Nice pix homie! TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

i love this car ttt :bowrofl:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Here's my homie Smerlin's 64 sport coupe! (non ss)


*


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> *Here's my homie Smerlin's 64 sport coupe! (non ss)
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> *Here's my homie Smerlin's 64 sport coupe! (non ss)
> *



Beautiful, Homie.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i would think he would want us to know who the pic in thevtrunk is since he put it there


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Very well though out car. I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

More Pic's of this. Looks like mine :h5:


legacyimpala62 said:


> View attachment 593156


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

npazzin said:


> i would think he would want us to know who the pic in thevtrunk is since he put it there



I believe its a pic of "Jim Morrison" homie!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

hirolr68 said:


> > Nice Sixty-Four, cool pic, have not seen this ride on the street... :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

5DEUCE said:


> that booty looks delicious :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > Damn! been a while since i seen this pic! pinche eloy...


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 596345


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 596345


:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

DROPITLOW and DOMREP64 thanks....My guy is siccck with his pics.


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Wow, Siccck with it!!! Australia? DAMMMM


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

I couldn't get enough of this one from Southside at the Super show, SICCCK ...Fully fully optioned, I spent about 15 minutes admiring it.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

before 8 months ago






current before winter storage


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 597825
> 
> 
> I couldn't get enough of this one from Southside at the Super show, SICCCK ...Fully fully optioned, I spent about 15 minutes admiring it.



Couldn't agree with you more! I saw that thing in L.A. last year and was speechless, my favorite h/t by far!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Took before I tore it apart..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

352cutty86 said:


> Took before I tore it apart..


I remember this is how rides look wen i was a moro  lol..... Nice ride cant wait to see how it.comes out.


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

i love it when they look like this (GANGSTER LEANIN)


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

juICE805 said:


> DAMMMMMMMMMMM


 now thats a *​LOWRIDER *


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

DOMREP64 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more! I saw that thing in L.A. last year and was speechless, my favorite h/t by far!!!...:thumbsup:


Hands down, That MF is bad azz....


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 597825
> 
> 
> I couldn't get enough of this one from Southside at the Super show, SICCCK ...Fully fully optioned, I spent about 15 minutes admiring it.


love this ride!!!!!! clean clean clean all the way around!!!!!


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd post some more of this bad MF that we all can agree on. I lost count on all the accessories....Bad azz.....Enjoy.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORT WORTH TEXAS N DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 610106
> 
> 
> View attachment 610107
> ...


on the passenger side i see a power vent switch, a power window switch, remote mirror but whats the third switch? looks like maybe power door locks? oh and the way he did the hydro switches are bad ass!!!!


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

TrueOGcadi said:


> on the passenger side i see a power vent switch, a power window switch, remote mirror but whats the third switch? looks like maybe power door locks? oh and the way he did the hydro switches are bad ass!!!!


You're a beast bruh!!! Honestly, the f**ken power lock switch got overlooked by me..LOL Yea the hydro switch definitely gave it an original bad ass touch to it....it's just insane how much detail and classy taste it has. Much props....


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

TrueOGcadi said:


> on the passenger side i see a power vent switch, a power window switch, remote mirror but whats the third switch? looks like maybe power door locks? oh and the way he did the hydro switches are bad ass!!!!


vacuum door lock switch it similar to pop trunk on how it works with vacuum


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

~TTT~


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 610106
> 
> 
> View attachment 610107
> ...




Thank's for posting!...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> FORT WORTH TEXAS N DA HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 610120
> ...




Funky town! doing it Grande!!.......:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

whats the third switch on the door?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Could it be locks/main window/vent window? Looks like it has adjustable mirror knob also :worship:


leg46y said:


> whats the third switch on the door?


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

Damn I love this 4. Optioned out to the max.


MikeJones said:


> View attachment 610106
> 
> 
> View attachment 610107
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

MikeJones said:


> You're a beast bruh!!! Honestly, the f**ken power lock switch got overlooked by me..LOL Yea the hydro switch definitely gave it an original bad ass touch to it....it's just insane how much detail and classy taste it has. Much props....


homie 64 rider foe life right here!!!! got half that shit sitting I’m my closet but them power doors looks broke my heart!!! lol


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

No need for me to even narrate these pics, they speak for themself!!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

king debo said:


> View attachment 611373
> 
> 
> View attachment 611374
> ...


Saw this whip over the weekend. Badass, for sure.


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

:h5: Let's keep it rolling


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmm them some badass bitches love the hardtops


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## PsrLoks (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:drama: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

REGAL81 said:


>


it's okay, it's not a SS and probably a 4 door.


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Tail lights out, Light em up. :roflmao:


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Bad ass picture. I like how the car looks real long from the back


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Bad Ass


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 624815
> 
> View attachment 624816
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Just went through the whole topic. Took a week :sprint:

Man its some nice 64s out there!


----------



## tony69bp (Jan 10, 2012)

956 in the house....


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

PsrLoks said:


>


nice!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

tony69bp said:


> 956 in the house....


:thumbsup:


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Badass


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

MikeJones said:


> View attachment 610106
> 
> 
> View attachment 610107
> ...


BADASS!


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

yep!!!!:thumbsup:x3


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

imo,the non ss trim package looks better than the ss.TTT for the non ss 64's


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

yes it does & when the top goes down it looks even better!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

MEANT TO BE 64 said:


> Bad ass picture. I like how the car looks real long from the back



Thanks alot!...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

tony69bp said:


> 956 in the house....



Beautiful Rag!....


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

DOMREP64 said:


>


I like the color, any info on the color, thanks


----------



## my83cad63imp (Mar 16, 2013)

My 64


----------



## my83cad63imp (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## my83cad63imp (Mar 16, 2013)

​64 project


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

tony69bp said:


> 956 in the house....


i like the color combination:thumbsup:


----------



## LacAttack (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is my project


----------



## LacAttack (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Tavos old car?


----------



## LacAttack (Jan 26, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Tavos old car?


If he lived in eastern Washington, maybey


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

TTT love this thread!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

blanco said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## LacAttack (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> View attachment 631081










is this og color?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Fabians said:


>










I wonder how this car looks now?


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

OG color
919 - Lagoon Aqua Metallic
Lucite® Code - 4529L
Dulux® Code - 181-96812


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Car Buff (Feb 3, 2013)

*pics*



















My last Autronic eye set up complete forsale 315.shipped pm me direct if interested


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


> View attachment 636021
> 
> 
> OG color
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

DOMREP64 said:


>


nice:biggrin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Fabians said:


>


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

208ragtime said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Here's my daily driver, no where as nice as many of the beautiful cars in this thread, but she's mine!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

I see SS's :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DOMREP64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)

WHATS UP FABIAN, I KNOW YOU HAVE YOUR 64 SS RAG BUT THIS TOPIC IS FOR NON SS MODELS, LET ME SHOW YOU AN EXAMPLE FOO!


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Fabians (Nov 17, 2011)

carlitosways said:


> WHATS UP FABIAN, I KNOW YOU HAVE YOUR 64 SS RAG BUT THIS TOPIC IS FOR NON SS MODELS, LET ME SHOW YOU AN EXAMPLE FOO!
> View attachment 653656


ha ha ha spenca!


----------



## saulgoode (Aug 25, 2009)

1962 1963 1964 nos hardtop ventshades super rare http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/3856410944.html


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

2008 ATL Show....


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Must_1 said:


> View attachment 656528
> 
> 
> 2008 ATL Show....


Nice Ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


hirolr68 said:


>


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

hirolr68 said:


>


Damn that's clean!! Anymore pics of it?


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

hirolr68 said:


>


nice:thumbsup: That color looks real good on there


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

hirolr68 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

Bajito OG said:


>


thats a firme pic!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

Bajito OG said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

NOS:
1964 rear cove mouldings
1964 front fender extensions
1964 trunk bezel/emblem
1964 repop litter bin


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is mine!






http://s134.photobucket.com/user/civictonto/media/2013-06-07_20-12-07_85.jpg.html


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

NIce!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

EKBOOST209 said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 64


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

livinlow64 said:


> Clean 64


Thanks bro!


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


>


U Know it!!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

i have some nice 64 NOS stuff. hit me up with needs.


----------



## MEANT TO BE 64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Been sitting in the garage too long


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

graham said:


> View attachment 668021
> View attachment 668022
> View attachment 668023
> View attachment 668026
> ...


 is that steering wheel original fir a 64? and if it is, how much


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

yep... original for 64-66 chevrolet. they were an optional wood wheel.
200 plus ship


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

EKBOOST209 said:


> Here is mine!


i remember that day!!!!!


----------



## STCG (Dec 17, 2011)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669672&stc=1" attachmentid="669672" alt="" id="vbattach_669672" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669673&stc=1" attachmentid="669673" alt="" id="vbattach_669673" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669674&stc=1" attachmentid="669674" alt="" id="vbattach_669674" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669675&stc=1" attachmentid="669675" alt="" id="vbattach_669675" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669676&stc=1" attachmentid="669676" alt="" id="vbattach_669676" class="previewthumb">


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 669985



:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 669985


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 669985



LOVE this car!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cold hard cash said:


> View attachment 669985










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

hirolr68 said:


>


:thumbsup:clean og look


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

carlitosways said:


> WHATS UP FABIAN, I KNOW YOU HAVE YOUR 64 SS RAG BUT THIS TOPIC IS FOR NON SS MODELS, LET ME SHOW YOU AN EXAMPLE FOO!
> View attachment 653656










:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

2nd Place Sweepstakes Winner at Torres Empire Show Los Angeles Congrats Jr


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

SAUL said:


> 2nd Place Sweepstakes Winner at Torres Empire Show Los Angeles Congrats Jr


My favorite '4.:thumbsup:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

SAUL said:


>


Badass 4 always drool over it at supershow. Work of art


----------



## EKBOOST209 (Apr 14, 2013)

TrueOGcadi said:


> i remember that day!!!!!


it was the first time i took the 4 out!


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


>


Badass 64, love the color!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SAUL said:


> 2nd Place Sweepstakes Winner at Torres Empire Show Los Angeles Congrats Jr


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

*My old 64 rag top*

View attachment 680154
View attachment 680155
hope you guys like it!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

View attachment 680157
Heres another one of my old 64's. I poored a lot of money into. I miss that one too. it ended up making it to lowrider magazine later. The new owner been putting a lot into it also! He mentioned me in the magazine also. that was cool! its not a real supersport . did a good job clowning it.


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> View attachment 680154
> View attachment 680155
> hope you guys like it!










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bayarea65ssdroptop said:


> View attachment 680157
> Heres another one of my old 64's. I poored a lot of money into. I miss that one too. it ended up making it to lowrider magazine later. The new owner been putting a lot into it also! He mentioned me in the magazine also. that was cool! its not a real supersport . did a good job clowning it.


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that interior looks real nice man!!!!


----------



## RoDogg64 (Nov 26, 2012)

My daily driver.


----------



## 62Impala13s (Jan 7, 2012)

RoDogg64 said:


> My daily driver.
> View attachment 685010
> View attachment 684996
> View attachment 685007


she looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


Nice line up :thumbsup:


----------



## RoDogg64 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## sgvcustoms (Aug 8, 2012)

I GOT A 1964 IMPALA FORSALE 7000$ OBO WILLING TO NEGOTIATE GO ON PAGE FOR MORE PICS THANK YOU VERY MUCH:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGixxer (Aug 28, 2013)

What ? Are you kidding me ? I would kill for that car. Looks nice , what color is that? Doesn't look like any stock 1964 color.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyGixxer (Aug 28, 2013)

NFA Fabrication said:


> Here's my daily driver, no where as nice as many of the beautiful cars in this thread, but she's mine!


 What ? Are you kidding me ? I would kill for that car. Looks nice , what color is that? Doesn't look like any stock 1964 color.:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

low4life74 said:


> Badass 64, love the color!


 Thank's for your kind words!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

heartofthacity said:


>


 Beautiful car!!..... but wrong thread big dog!.


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


DOMREP64 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Any pics of gold impalas?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Just sick!!


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

PsrLoks said:


>


Love this one reminds me in my red ragtop! THUMBS UP!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

DOMREP64 said:


> :thumbsup:


BADASS!!


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

LUXMONSTA801 said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

hirolr68 said:


>


nice!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

GREAT TOPIC ! LOVE 64,S! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

ANY BODY HELP ME OUT ? ARE 64 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE DOORS THE SAME AS HARDTOP DOORS . SOMEONE TOLD ME THEY ARE DIFFERENT ? :dunno:


----------



## swings (Sep 24, 2012)

there the same.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

OK Thanks, I was told the only difference is the top of the vent windows on a vert are a little different from the hard top. :biggrin:


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

*my old 64 rag*

Wish i still had my old 64 rag it was loaded " Killer Korona "


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

1964 Chevrolet NOS cruise control.
asking 2k includes shipping.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

62Impala13s said:


> she looks good :thumbsup:


X64


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

not mine seen this


----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

My 64 cruising NYC


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

ROLLOUT12183 said:


> My 64 cruising NYC


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


>


is this azure aqua?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A SET OF MATCHING LOCKS FOR A 1964 , THE DOOR LOCKS I BOUGHT YEARS AGO,AND THE IGNITION LOCK HOUSING, THAT IS 1964 ONLY FROM WHAT HAVE FOUND OUT.
ALL LOCKS ARE NEW, WORK OFF SAME KEY
100.00 FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## carlitosways (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's my ride. Those tires and rims were on it, and I'm giving em to my tio. An putting some 5.20's and some 13" Daynas on it!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> not mine seen this



Dammit man that's nice!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> not mine seen this


I love the way it sounds!


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

thats a firme 4!!!!


BULLY63 said:


> is this azure aqua?


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> not mine seen this


mayne


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds nice


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


1964rag said:


>


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

1964rag said:


>


Nice but wrong thread!! This is for Sport Coupes/Non SS!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MY 64 RAG DRIVER WAS DONE BACK IN 1991 BEEN PARKED SINCE 1996


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Society Car Club is hosting a Show & Shine Toy Drive on December 14, 2013 at Mad Dog Saloon 1860 S. Stapley Dr. 
Mesa, AZ 85204 from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. Proceeds to benefit the Boys & Girls Clubs of the East Valley-Mesa Branch. 

For more info. contact Robert 602-689-5075, Bobby 602-410-5751 or Tyrone 480-452-2639. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ariztlan said:


>


 Another one... Nice! wrong Thread


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

carlitosways said:


> View attachment 813289
> View attachment 813297
> View attachment 813305
> View attachment 813313


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


 Very Clean :yes:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 IS that You???


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

shystie69 said:


> IS that You???


:no:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :no:


Thought it was urs playa firme rider tough :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THIS 64 RAG WAS DONE BACK IN 1991 ITS STILL A CLEAN DRIVER


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

DOMREP64 said:


> Another one... Nice! wrong Thread


 is the diff in the front seat, an trim really that big a deal? there still the same car, I prefer non ss an own one, but don't really care either way. seen one that was a factory ss an had column shift! still had the console but no shifter there, thought that shit would be tight in a non if you get rid of the machine turned trim on the console imo :dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THIS 64 RAG WAS DONE BACK IN 1991 ITS STILL A CLEAN DRIVER


 ya cuz its just a driver lol, ITS A 64 VERT ON D'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COULD HAVE GONE ALL TO HELL IN THE LAST 12 YEARS AN ID STILL BE PROUD TO OUN IT!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^^^ thats bad as fuck!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THIS 64 RAG WAS DONE BACK IN 1991 ITS STILL A CLEAN DRIVER


 :nicoderm:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

To the top


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

TONY MONTANA said:


> BAD MOFO


anybody has more pic's of this one & int.?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

this guy really gas hops his lowrider...lol funny shit ooops


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> this guy really gas hops his lowrider...lol funny shit ooops



jajaja Ese weii :roflmao:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Bajito OG said:


>



:nicoderm:


----------



## diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Dose anyone on hear know what size,make or model sunroof guys use to put in 64's thanks in advance


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


:nicoderm: Dam it


----------



## SNOOP2 (Feb 2, 2011)

*SHOWTIME SO CAL EST1989 64 C.R.E.A.M*

SHOWTIME SO.CAL EST1989
C.R.E.A.M


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


>


 :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

My rag be out by summer 2014


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOT A CLEAN ORIGINAL BOMB VERT REAR WINDOW FOR SALE AKA "GANGSTA WINDOW"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

any one know if this is on 13s?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


6ix5iveIMP said:


>


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RoDogg64 said:


> My daily driver.
> View attachment 685010
> View attachment 684996
> View attachment 685007










:thumbsup:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 this car is nice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I got 2 stock air cleaners for sale! 1 chrome and 1 stock black. Willing to deal a little on the chrome one asking $60 shipped for the black one. Pm me if interested.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 537361
> View attachment 537362
> View attachment 537363


:drama:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*a bucket*

First cruise to the gas station


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

BIG DAWG said:


> SICK photo!!


 very good photo!!!


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

Sick photo


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> MY 64 RAG DRIVER WAS DONE BACK IN 1991 BEEN PARKED SINCE 1996


 Reminds me of the rag in "Today was a good day"


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

carlitosways said:


> View attachment 813305


 anyone have interior shots of this one?


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fort worth texas n da house....


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

my non ss - just got the whole floor welded in & setup redid - still a long way to go 






anyone give me a lil info on replacing the front emblem in the hoodlip - i picked 1 up and took the hoodlip off but how do you get the plastic emblem in without fkn shit up ? :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

Martian said:


> stilldownivlife said:
> 
> 
> > we will be there this weekend....
> ...


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

http://youtu.be/DezrfSzvc1w


----------



## my07hoe (Apr 19, 2014)

Wizzard said:


>


nice ride!!! Whats the name of the color?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUST ME said:


> http://youtu.be/DezrfSzvc1w


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:boink: MOTIVATION!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

And it's for sale


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

*







*


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*64*

She may be ugly still, but she run like a mofo!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

JUST ME said:


>


anyone more pics of this car?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Follow him on Instagram Kliquer64_59rag. There a lot of pics there homie


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Follow him on Instagram Kliquer64_59rag. There a lot of pics there homie


Cool thanks bro!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

F*@k it, it's Sunday, time to go for a ride...:cheesy:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ROLLOUT12183 (May 13, 2003)

my 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

not mine but sharing this


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## apache59 (Jan 20, 2013)

.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

apache59 said:


> .....










more??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ChevyLowrider760 (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup: Nice rides


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

rlowrod said:


> View attachment 1222786
> 
> F*@k it, it's Sunday, time to go for a ride...:cheesy:


nice. what color is that??


----------



## heartofthacity (Jan 24, 2011)

Not a lowrider but I think you'll enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Boring as shit video^^^


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Boring as shit video^^^


You didn't enjoy?!!?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

heartofthacity said:


> Not a lowrider but I think you'll enjoy it :thumbsup:


Poor Sports Coupe!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:clean


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> more??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Saw this 4 at the LA show couple weeks ago....this cars clean as fuck!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Anyone know whose car this this?


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

mikelowsix4 said:


> Anyone know whose car this this?





I believe it's Demon's 64, Majestics Huntington Park


----------



## DOMREP64 (Mar 29, 2009)

Much respect and admiration goes out to Perfect image c.c. JAPAN, and the owner of this ride "Horizon 64" ... A lot of work and dedication went into this ride! (That's what you call Layin')


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

found this...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Just picked up a 64 and was just wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I want to do a disc brake conversion in order to run 13s. I was told some kits wouldn't allow me to run 13" rims. Just wanted to know where the best place to order the kit from is or what the best kit to use is. Also which kit you guysrun. Thanks for your time  any help is appreciated.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Lowridin IV Life said:


> Just picked up a 64 and was just wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I want to do a disc brake conversion in order to run 13s. I was told some kits wouldn't allow me to run 13" rims. Just wanted to know where the best place to order the kit from is or what the best kit to use is. Also which kit you guysrun. Thanks for your time  any help is appreciated.


PM Sent


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> PM Sent


Thanks for the info  appreciate it


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Here's my newest project :biggrin:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Samy (May 13, 2014)

Tage said:


> anyone more pics of this car?


yup anymore pics. Nice ride


----------



## Samy (May 13, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


more pics and info? For sale?


----------



## Güey (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought this... Needs a few things, but still I'm loving it jaja


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## RBDALOYAL1 (Mar 1, 2013)

what's the name or the color code of that gray bro if you don't mind me asking


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

What size coils are you guys running front and back?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## OG63RAG (Apr 26, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Love this topic!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Soon!!! :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Soon!!! :x: :nicoderm:


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

......:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Any tips or tricks for putting on the side moldings?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## sawdustxdiamonds (Feb 10, 2014)

anyone know if 4 door sedan door panels and seats out of a 63 will fit into a 64 4 door sedan?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NICE


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Any tips or tricks for putting on the side moldings?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


So I got my clips but there was no instruction on which clips go to which moldings?? There are plastic clips, metal clips and some with speed nuts!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

64 bump


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

Soon!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: * Has anyone put a set of late model Caprice ('87-'90) front spindles (including brake rotors and calipers) on their Impala ? I heard some people say it's easy, and you get power brakes, of course after adding the appropriate booster & master cylinder ... Thanks.... *


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

My heart's Purr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good question I'm at that stage of *MY 64 BUILD MEMPHIS TN (PLUG!!!! CHECK MY THREAD)*an I hear you don't have to stretch your upper a-arms is that Fact or Mith








streetrider said:


> :wave: * Has anyone put a set of late model Caprice ('87-'90) front spindles (including brake rotors and calipers) on their Impala ? I heard some people say it's easy, and you get power brakes, of course after adding the appropriate booster & master cylinder ... Thanks.... *


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

uffin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Proper!!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

yo sweet homie who did the interior


maclcky1 said:


>


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure it came like that


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

Look'n 4 some1 2 do my interior on my 64 impala with the Original lookQUOTE=maclcky1;22152042]Not sure it came like that[/QUOTE


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:fool2: :nicoderm:


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

All the push in clips go where you cant reach with a wrench . The others go near truck and inside under back windows. you have to pull out your arm rest in the back seat and back panel, and also roll window up and you can reach the screw on clips closer to the door


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Custom 64 Impala*

l


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im trying to get there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


817.TX. said:


> Im trying to get there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TIGGS247 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good lookin rides for sure. I'm hoping to add mine to the thread by August. Still have to get shoes on it among other things. What do you guys do for the chrome grille? I'm only asking if I can just strip the black paint from the headlight areas myself to get it semi close. Thanks.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

AmigoS


----------



## pl312 (Aug 7, 2014)

JUST ME said:


>


Sick Bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

pl312 said:


> Sick Bro!!! :thumbsup:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

JUST ME said:


>


 damn!


----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

What a beauty!! Love the paint job and grille.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats a clean 64


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

JUST ME said:


>


:bowrofl:


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's my 64 impala. LOW4LIFE LOUISIANA


----------



## eg_aaron (Dec 25, 2013)

my friends on the left all og ss from factory and mine on the right


----------



## eg_aaron (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## rattrod30 (Sep 23, 2015)

Here's mine (If i figured out how to post the picture properly) Nuthin' special,it's OG and rust free though.


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

looking to buy a impala in cali, anyone that mite want to sell pm me.:thumbsup:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Put the Daytons on


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

maclcky1 said:


> Put the Daytons on


Looking good on them D´z!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Wizzard said:


> Looking good on them D´z!


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

[URL=http://s61.photobucket.com/user/olamite/media/IMG_4210_zpsis9mf9sp.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

olamite said:


> [URL=http://s61.photobucket.com/user/olamite/media/IMG_4210_zpsis9mf9sp.jpg.html]
> [/URL]


 this right here is the get down


----------



## ABOMB408 (Aug 11, 2015)

fresh top on my junk


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

pitboss said:


> this right here is the get down


Thanks Homie, this is my homie BennySmith9 old rider, he just registered on lil today.


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

olamite said:


> Thanks Homie, this is my homie BennySmith9 old rider, he just registered on lil today.


Right on its clean and classy I've been thinking about Getting rid of my lacs and try and pic something up like that??


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

"Midnight Rush"


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^ CLEAN.....


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Agreed^^^


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

Sixtaillights said:


> "Midnight Rush"
> 
> 
> > fucking clean bro


----------



## wo0die (Apr 24, 2012)

Any 64 on 14x7 with 520s. Im debating on getting 13s or 14s for my 64


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## lowriderricky (Dec 9, 2008)

[midnighters CH=CONFIG]1841626[/ATTACH] midnighters nor cal


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Took theese pics at the Torres show last year.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Elite CC in da house.


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ErnMoney (Feb 7, 2006)

My work in progress, got it about a year ago, just been working on it and driving it as of now. Ordering up a 3 pump 4 dump set up next weekend and getting ready to pull the 305 that the previous owner put n it and start mocking up for an 02 cadi 6.0 LQ9


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

even primered 64s look clean, I had my 64 vert in primer for like 5 years


----------



## stevenjohnson504 (Aug 17, 2011)

My impala coming together slow


----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

stevenjohnson504 said:


> My impala coming together slow


Nice. They look tough with a little tuck in the front and skirted down


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

JUST ME said:


>


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

*Nice...!*


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

*Very Nice*


----------



## MrMrFootball82 (Sep 16, 2013)

U :machinegun: n'Um 


olamite said:


>


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump for all them fo's


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Bump them H/T bring this to the front page


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

*1964 Impala*

this thread is dead


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Uribe63 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sold my vert convertion and bought this ht


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)




----------

